# The Elves are in a giving mood...again!



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I resurrected this thread BECAUSE...
...I have found another stash of slightly older editions of the Elfhunter trilogy. 
I've got several of each book (more Elfhunter and Ravenshade than Fire-heart). 

I'll send them to my Kindlefriends! Keep them or give them as gifts--you can also whack spiders with them and stack them up to reach tall items on shelves. ANYONE is eligible, including previous winners. If you win, you may choose which volume you would like (until I run out of it).

Would you like to have a nice, shiny DTB copy of Elfhunter, Fire-heart, or Ravenshade?
Of course you would! 
They make wonderful gifts for that special fantasy reader--appropriate for YA as well as adult readers. 
How to win one: 

Just post to this thread. I have a number in mind...won't tell you what it is.  If YOUR post corresponds to the mystery number, you WIN!
(You don't have to say anything...just post!)
Go to DTB pages and read the reviews, etc.--I have a copy or two that need to find good homes. Are you up for it?
Then start posting! 

You may post as many times as you like, but two posts in a row will count as one. Good luck! 
We'll keep it up until all books are placed in good homes. 

--'Archer'
(Trilogy still very affordable on Kindle at 0.99 for EH, 2.99 for FH, and 0.99 for RS!)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I meant to post to the last thread, but somehow it disappeared off the page and then I forgot...so here I am!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::jumps wildly up and down:::
Oh!
Oh!
Oh!

(ok, you said it didn't have to be intelligent...)

:::stop jumping on account of flopping boobage:::
(no one wants to see that...)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Oh, my...well...SOME of our Kindlefriends might enjoy flopping boobage, you know!)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Count me in!

Thumper, you cracked me up with the boobage!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a rare man that isn't interested in flopping boobage.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am so not touching the comments on floopy boobage.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Count me in!! 


And that mental picture does add new meaning to "Thumper" doesn't it!!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in!
I am currently reading the second book, it really just picks up the pace of the first and keeps going.  Great great enjoyment from this series so far.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Archer, I'm in too.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you say we could enter twice?  

(Flopping or no flopping?)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Aw, man. I just got that image out of my head, Maria.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Welllll -- since Maria broke the ice I'll jump back in here too!

Boiok one has a hold of me right now and I can definitely hear book 2 and 3 calling out from my TBR.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

No flopping boobage here, so I don't expect to win.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have all three books on my TBR list, just not enough time in the day to read!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ye gods! Boobage is NOT required to win! And you may post as many times as you would like...but 2-in-a-row counts as one post. 

(The books are speaking....Wiiiiiiin Ussssssss! Wiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn Uuuusssssssssssss!)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

me


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Jumping in for my second time.

I have to say I saw: (The books are speaking....Wiiiiiiin Usssssss!) and after all the boobage talk thought "books" had a B in place of a K!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in.

Martin


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

archer said:


> Ye gods! Boobage is NOT required to win! And you may post as many times as you would like...but 2-in-a-row counts as one post.
> 
> (The books are speaking....Wiiiiiiin Ussssssss! Wiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn Uuuusssssssssssss!)


I don't know...when inanimate objects talk? That's never good. They always try to influence one to do evil things. Like rings for example, little inanimate object wanted a giant flaming eyeball to rule a world so it's not good when they talk, Archer. 

Imaginary characters? Now, that's different.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Just spacing out my posts.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Martin is number 21!
We're not quite there yet...

(Oh, I beg your pardon. The toaster was speaking and it distracted me.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in again


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Martin is number 21!
> We're not quite there yet...
> 
> (Oh, I beg your pardon. The toaster was speaking and it distracted me.)


Man, you had my hopes up! LOL


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Peeking in.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

No peeking.  

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

That's 25...keep going.
(Not too much farther now)


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> That's 25...keep going.
> (Not too much farther now)


I'm thinking farther is relative. LOL

Just kidding.

Martin


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in...I've got a couple YA that would love to read it!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll try again.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I'll try again too then.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, why not?  I'm in again.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Still counting, eh?  

LOL

Martin


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in too!  Are we there yet?  

N


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for another great give away. Hope to win a book!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Still in...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there...

We're like a bunch of kids, aren't we?  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

At least nobody has asked for a bathroom break.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that you mention it, EKing...



Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Back again and again


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm hungry...

...and still in.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, Hungry.  I'm Tired.  

Okay, so it's corny.  

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aye -- back in time to sneak another one in  I Hope I Hope


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and again


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Corny is funny - it made me laugh.

Emily (not Hungry)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on archer.. we're all racing


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My kindle is getting jealous of the laptop now!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in again again.



Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Poor archer probably eating dinner, will come back to 5 pages. rofl


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

No one wants to see 48 year old fat chick flopping boobage. Really.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

ROFLMAO -
Are we there yet?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well if we're gonna get to 5 pages we gotta hurry!

Oh wait -- perhaps her number is really REALLY high this time -- just to see how long we'll keep it up.

Hey Archer -- seen the word thread lately 12368 and counting -- Please oh PLEASE don't keep us in suspense that long!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> No one wants to see 48 year old fat chick flopping boobage. Really.


Whoa... not sure if I was on board with flopping boobage!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll help make the page count higher.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm increasing my post count... out of lurkdome I come...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm running out of things to say. 

Are we there yet?  

LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

*yawn*

I'm going to bed - here's hoping this is the magical post.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I may be heading off to bed soon, too.  

Martin


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think a giant Gnome ate Archer...or a troll.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it still going?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Last try for me - good night everyone.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Same here -- 4:30 comes way too early in the morning!!

'Nite All


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm off, too. 

Goodnight, John Boy.

Martin


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing who the winner will be. Goodnight all.


----------



## Inner (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I registered just for this amazing deal. This would a interesting present for christmas hehe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I figured I should post and not mention my boobs...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, me and my floppies are in too.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure what we're doing but I'm game.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hera, Archer has some DTB copies of her books that she periodically clears out of her home for free.. she posts one of these threads, and with magic # in mind tells us, we post she announces who was magic # and sends them the books.

Many of us have the books on our Kindles already (My son is reading them on his currently) but It's nice to have a Book from a friend. and KB is a LARGE group of friends.

So here I am .. in again.


----------



## Inner (Dec 11, 2009)

I simply couldn't wait there goes my first kindle purchase. Now lets dig into this..


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread gave me some laughs near the end of a late night working from home. Thanks everyone.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning everyone!  I'm sure the lucky number has been reached but I still wanted to pop in.


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

I might as well give it a try!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

OKAY, WE HAVE A WINNER! 

It's Martin!

(And no, I wasn't eating dinner...I was sleeping. Sorry about that, but I almost had to pull over driving home last night. Last week of semester. Final exams. Seniors in academic peril. 'Holiday Ride' in which we nearly killed the president of the College by accident. You know--a rough week!)

Martin, you need to send me a pm with you addie so I can send you a book. If you (or your intended victim) does not yet have one, it should be the first volume, Elfhunter. Send the addie this very day and it may go out with the others!

I really think we should award a prize also to Thumper for 'most conspicuous boobage'--what say you all?

I'll be doing this again soon--watch this space. NO BOOK TO REMAIN UNREAD!

(And to those who are already enjoying the trilogy, or who have relations who are enjoying it, thank you. If I may say it, the story gets better as it goes. Please let me know your thoughts at the ending of Ravenshade.)

Until the next round...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Woo hoo!  

I sent you a pm.

Thanks so much!  

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats Martin!!

Thanks Archer for your generosity!!

And Thumper, I'll never again be able to look at your screen name the same way!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Martin:  Check your mail.  

So, Thumper...'Books for Boobage': which one do you want? Made out to whom?  Send me a pm, willya?

Tip10: Try again!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Tip10: Try again!


Oh you can count on it -- every time you come up with one of these!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Inner!



Inner said:


> I simply couldn't wait there goes my first kindle purchase. Now lets dig into this..


Are you saying that I...that Elfhunter...took your Kindle 'cherry'? 
I am humbled, honored, gratified, and...and...ummm...words fail me.

I SO hope you enjoy it!

EVERYONE: To remove all suspense, I am now announcing that the next opportunity will come on Monday! Magic Number already in mind. 
Tune in for another chance to win! (I hope you're having fun...I am!)


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I play again then?  Or am I not eligible since I won this one?  

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Everyone can play! If you win again, you're pretty lucky. Odds are against you.
Try anyway!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is always delightful to see a thread that develops a spirit of community.

And one of Archer's books is a treasure to be sought after, indeed.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, Archer!  It was fun; I got a kick out of reading all the posts! 

(And it looks like you're driving people out of lurkdom, always a good thing!)

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We must make certain they are absorbed into the Kindleboards Collective.

Resistance is futile!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

IT'S MONDAY! (The busiest postal day of the year)

Time for one more round of Book Giveaways!

Lucky number is firmly in mind...
...all you have to do is post!

Falalalalaaaa-la-la-la-la!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so I will add to the merriment.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Always happy to try to win!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay!!

(I'm getting my mom a Kindle for Christmas, Geoff...she's 85 and won't even touch a computer, but she LOVES to read and she fell in love with mine. Cool or WHAT!)

Welcome, dnagirl!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll give it another try!


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

archer said:


> Yay!!
> 
> (I'm getting my mom a Kindle for Christmas, Geoff...she's 85 and won't even touch a computer, but she LOVES to read and she fell in love with mine. Cool or WHAT!)
> 
> Welcome, dnagirl!


Archer, that is very cool. I'm thinking of getting my mom one as well, since she loves to read. She's technologically challenged, but I think she could figure the Kindle out.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in too!  Still trying!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love a copy of Fire Heart. . .having already given a copy of Elfhunter to my son. . . .


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in.  If I win, maybe I can get the second book in the set.  

Martin


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy Monday!
Count me in again, please.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

And me again!  Er...And me again again.  



Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

One more time for me too!

Fingers crossed, toes crossed, eyes crossed....


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip10,

The smiley kind of freaks me out.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Archer,  I got my mom a kindle 2 and gave it to her before Christmas.  She hasn't came up to eat even yet.    She is 83.  So much easier for them.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Interestingly, it was my father who got me hooked on the Kindle, rather than the other way around.

Martin


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Martin, you are getting closer to Shakespeare!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Andra said:


> Hey Martin, you are getting closer to Shakespeare!


I noticed that the other day. After 12 days, 9 hours, and 53 minutes logged in, I'm almost there. LOL

Threads like this definitely help my post count. LOL

Martin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer said:


> Yay!!
> 
> (I'm getting my mom a Kindle for Christmas, Geoff...she's 85 and won't even touch a computer, but she LOVES to read and she fell in love with mine. Cool or WHAT!)
> 
> Welcome, dnagirl!


Well Archer,
This just serves as an additional example of what a thoughtful person you are.
And I think it is great that she has taken to this form of technology. Who knows maybe she will get into email next (??).

Just sayin......


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Indeed, geoffthomas, Archer is very thoughtful and giving, as evidenced by this giveaway, too.  

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

These giveaways are very cool and generous.  Stuff like this makes me smile.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

True, dnagirl.  I think we can agree it makes us all smile.  

Martin


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Count me in again also.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Me!!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Me, too!

LOL

Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in again.. Why not?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Why not, indeed!  LOL

Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Free reading material is always good.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree.  I just need more shelf space.  LOL

Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

On the first day of Christmas Archer said to me
Just wait til Monday and I'll give it away free.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> On the first day of Christmas Archer said to me
> Just wait til Monday and I'll give it away free.


That's great! 

Martin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Posting frequently for a thread like this reminds me of last Feb/Mar when several KB'ers were posting trivial stuff to "artificially" increase their post counts.  But this is more like purchasing raffle tickets.  A new number for each entry.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Posting frequently for a thread like this reminds me of last Feb/Mar when several KB'ers were posting trivial stuff to "artificially" increase their post counts. But this is more like purchasing raffle tickets. A new number for each entry.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I was thinking that too.

I have the defense that it's actually an attempt to win something. The fact that my post count is going up is just a good side-effect. LOL

Martin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

To be honest with you, I just want to make sure that Archer has a thread that stays in the public eye a lot.

I am a unashamed booster (fan) and will do so with all of the authors whose work I like and whose personality I admire.

I already have the three books in electronic form and in hard copy, so I am not really trying to win another.

But let's keep this thread active.

Just sayin.......


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> To be honest with you, I just want to make sure that Archer has a thread that stays in the public eye a lot.
> 
> I am a unashamed booster (fan) and will do so with all of the authors whose work I like and whose personality I admire.
> 
> ...


Well, then, if you win, I'll take your copy. LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Heck, I'll enter again.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in!

N


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll keep on trying.  

Martin


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, Archer...where are you?  

LOL

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm Here! 

Been working...away from computer! You're ALMOST THERE!!!!
(I'm giving away 3 of them today...first number very close!  Keep posting even afterward...three are going to find homes this night!)

Others mailed off today, including the 'Footstool'


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Thanks, Archer.

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

You can only improve your chances of winning the lottery by playing more.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> You can only improve your chances of winning the lottery by playing more.


How true that is. Lucky for us, it doesn't cost anything to keep posting, unlike playing the lottery. LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, it costs me work time, so I don't have the regular ability to post frequently if I want to keep my job!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Actually, it costs me work time, so I don't have the regular ability to post frequently if I want to keep my job!


Good point.

Martin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Work?


Oh, that thing we do in between posts here, right?


Just sayin....


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Work?
> 
> Oh, that thing we do in between posts here, right?
> 
> Just sayin....


Good definition. LOL

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I was going to go for quality over quantity but


Spoiler



DAMN


 the only Elf Smileys I can find are silly Christmas ones!!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Let's not discriminate against the Christmas elves, now.  LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Work?
> 
> Oh, that thing we do in between posts here, right?
> 
> Just sayin....


How dare work get in the way of posting! I wish my boss could see it my way.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> How dare work get in the way of posting! I wish my boss could see it my way.


I wouldn't recommend asking. LOL

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Let's not discriminate against the Christmas elves, now. LOL
> 
> Martin


Careful Martin -- I'll "eyeball" you again!!

Tip


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Careful Martin -- I'll "eyeball" you again!!
> 
> Tip


NOOOOO!!!!! 

LOL

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> NOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


You're safe -- I can't remember where I snagged them from!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> You're safe -- I can't remember where I snagged them from!!


Whew! 

Martin


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

me me me me me


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

somehow lost that last attempt, will try again...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh goodie, I didn't miss anything while putting a pot of soup on the stove!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We won't know until we get there, we won't know until we get there! We won't know until we get there...but winner number one has been chosen! Winners 2 and 3 are yet to be, so keep posting until we have all three!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Bring me some figgy pudding?

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

choo choo!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought I could, I thought I could, I thought I could...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jingle Bells, Kindle Sells, Archer wrote a book
Now she says, play my game, no it's not for Nook.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Jingle Bells, Kindle Sells, Archer wrote a book
> Now she says, play my game, no it's not for Nook.


Stop being so creative! Just kidding.

Martin


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

So are all chosen yet?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Jingle Bells, Kindle Sells, Archer wrote a book
> Now she says, play my game, no it's not for Nook.


OMG this is great! LOL!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Are we there yet?  

Don't worry, I won't start that again.

Martin


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Beth A said:


> Bump


Sure, take the easy route. LOL

Martin


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Martin, it's been over 15 minutes since your last post on this thread - are you surviving?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Lucky number....think lucky number.....click heels together three times...am I in Kansas yet?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You know Archer, and Betty, and Leslie and Harvey
Edward, and Martin, and Andra, and ME
But do you recall..
The one who started this ball....
Archer is sweet
giving away something neat
She thinks up a random number
We are all left to wonder..




(ok.. yes I get bored easily )


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so late joining this club, but the reward may be worth it, right?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Andra said:


> Martin, it's been over 15 minutes since your last post on this thread - are you surviving?


Yes. I'm watching my 6-month-old daughter, so I'm plenty occupied.



BTackitt said:


> You know Archer, and Betty, and Leslie and Harvey
> Edward, and Martin, and Andra, and ME
> But do you recall..
> The one who started this ball....
> ...


Bored, maybe. But definitely creative. We could market it as songs from Kindleboards. LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

LOLaoke.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> LOLaoke.


That'll work!

Martin


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

you guys are way more creative than I am


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I stopped trying to be creative a long time ago.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, nearly missed this next round!  Teach me to stay away from technology for a few hours!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Interesting thing is that we have no idea how much longer we have to keep posting before the second and third winners are chosen.  Could be minutes, hours, days, weeks...oh my!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Could be wrapping presents, but instead I will keep clicking...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Archer the author
Had a couple extra tomes
So she said "let's play" and then on Monday
We willl give these books new homes!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh little author Archer Ma'am
How quiet you are tonight
We wait right here impatiently
To hear who the winner will be.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

We'll jump back in here again. 
Not as prolific as some but.....
Still hoping!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, just make me feel unoriginal, then.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

<Jeopardy theme song>...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Am I the lucky one? Am I the lucky one??


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Too many replies - my son just complained that my phone was "dinging at him" too much...

When is the winner going to be picked?  Now? ... Now??


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

One thing's for sure.  This thread builds patience.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

We're all lucky. 
Archer will bless some with a book, some of us have alredy taken the plunge and bought her splendid work and for others a thread like this will entice them to jump in.
In the end we'll all win!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Patience? Who has patience?  I'm just ticked I missed the renewal of this thread... 

I want books!  Must have books!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> We're all lucky.
> Archer will bless some with a book, some of us have alredy taken the plunge and bought her splendid work and for others a thread like this will entice them to jump in.
> In the end we'll all win!


Another blessing for some of us is that it builds our post count! Not that I'm trying to reach Shakespeare status or anything. 

LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have patience.  Really...I do.  Really...AAAH!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the majority of my posts on this board are right here on this thread. HA!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

My posts here are quickly becoming the majority of mine.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure wish I was witty and could come up with something cool to type.  All that's coming to mind is: "One Fish, Two Fish..." as I'm Dr. Seuss status.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Here, EKing, borrow mine:

One book, two book, I want a new book.

LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I will not eat them on a train... will not eat them in the rain...

Thanks, Martin... much better than what I can come up with, that's for sure!!

Emily


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That's it for me tonight folks.  Good night everyone.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Andra said:


> That's it for me tonight folks. Good night everyone.


Good night!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Good night!

I should have said: 

I sure would read them on the train...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Good night!
> 
> I should have said:
> 
> I sure would read them on the train...


Would you read them here or there? Would you read them anywhere?

A plane, a train, or in the rain?

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I would!

Now I'm going to take a break 
to eat some delicious chocolate cake...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Yes, I would!
> 
> Now I'm going to take a break
> to eat some delicious chocolate cake...


Yum.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, it's better than that, really.... chocolate cake with vanilla cheesecake filling.   Early holiday gathering leftovers are a delicious wonderful thing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It came upon a midnight clear
She rezzed this thread of old
To pass out books to all her friends
Even to those she's sold.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ever thought about becoming a songwriter, BTackitt?  

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

200 replies to this thread and counting... when oh when will we know?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Not for at least one more post apparently.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

And another... drat, I really ought to be wrapping presents while my hubby is at the gym. <sigh>


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Like I have nothing better to do.....


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I should go to bed soon.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

And yet I'm still here.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Interestingly, we all need each other, as the rules state we cannot just post one post after another with no others in between.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We do definitely need each other...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My cat is licking in his sleep.  It's too darn cute.


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

I...just wanna know...... Who's on first?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine has "whistling nose" while he sleeps.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

EKing said:


> Mine has "whistling nose" while he sleeps.


Mine does too. Poor thing is 13+ (have no idea his real age) and has been suffering with stuffy nose for about a year now. His nose whistles and snorks when he sleeps. I feel so bad because I don't know what to do for him and neither does the vet at this point. He just sniffles and sneezes, but otherwise is ok.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, mine is a 7 month old kitten who must be really out of it, sleeping on the super fluffy soft throw.  I don't think I've ever heard his nose whistle while he sleeps before.

The cat we had when we were kids had a really nasty cold/snot thing for the last few years he was around... didn't phase him a bit, but it was gross when he happened to be on you when he sneezed.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's how Fred is.  He acts normal, it's just nasty when he sneezes on you and on rare occasion it sounds like he's really struggling to get air through his nose.
Awwwww a 7 month old kitten!  I love kittens.  I miss having one, my youngest kitty is almost 3.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe I should buy a cat so I can join in the conversation.  LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Maybe I should buy a cat so I can join in the conversation. LOL
> 
> Martin


At least adopt one from your local shelter.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Or you could have one of mine... we have 2 8-year-old cats and then the kitten.  (all adopted or rescued, I might add  )


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Since my wife is allergic to cats, I don't know if she would appreciate my bringing one home.  LOL

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Since my wife is allergic to cats, I don't know if she would appreciate my bringing one home. LOL
> 
> Martin


There would probably be an issue there.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep.  You probably wouldn't hear from me...ever again.  

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I'd be in trouble if I brought home another kitty too.  Five cats and two dogs is enough for now.  I keep telling myself that when I see the ASPCA commercials.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh well... guess I'm stuck with all of them.  The baby was found abandoned when he was a few days old with his eyes still closed and was hand-raised.  He's a nut, probably because of it.   My son is very attached to them and wouldn't have approved of us just giving one away.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, Archer...how close are we?  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We can stop talking cats....

Let's see... geek or non-geek?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to go to bed.  5am comes awfully early.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geek


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Geek here, 100%.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I wasn't implying we needed to stop talking about cats. 

I am just watching the minutes tick by before I need to go to sleep, and I was hoping maybe we'd find out the winners tonight.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't mind talking about something else.  I too am watching and wondering when I should shut this blasted thing down and do something productive.

Ever wonder how you can have 200+ channels on your TV yet have absolutely nothing interesting to watch?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Are the minutes you are watching digital or analog?


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

I have decided I can in no way match the post counts of some of you...with that said, good luck to all!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Darned Wizze said:


> I have decided I can in no way match the post counts of some of you...with that said, good luck to all!


Don't give up! It's not about the number of posts. You just have to be the right number poster. Someone could make one post and get it right!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Crud... am I being a post hog?  Don't give up!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

We're all being post hogs, I think.  But as stated, one post is all it takes to win.  

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm watching Big Bang Theory right now and wonder why they have a kindle2 propped up on a stand in the background of the livingroom.  It's just on display and I can only think that I would have bumped the table at some point and knocked it off by now.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> I'm watching Big Bang Theory right now and wonder why they have a kindle2 propped up on a stand in the background of the livingroom. It's just on display and I can only think that I would have bumped the table at some point and knocked it off by now.


I think we all become, somehow, more aware of our surroundings when around a Kindle. The clumsiest person seems to become very balanced and careful around the Kindle, I think. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I suppose that's true.  I can't say I would ever leave mine propped like that on top of a table, though.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Away on the Kboards we post in this thread
We wait for Archer to show us her head
She'll tell us who's winning
So we post and we post
Sorry, but my eyelids are heavy as lead
Good night dear Kboards 
I'll leave you to play
I'll find out who's winning 
Early Tuesday.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Away on the Kboards we post in this thread
> We wait for Archer to show us her head
> She'll tell us who's winning
> So we post and we post
> ...


Good night!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Away on the Kboards we post in this thread
> We wait for Archer to show us her head
> She'll tell us who's winning
> So we post and we post
> ...


I'm going to use being blonde as an excuse... I just can't write like that!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm still trying to come up with an excuse.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so tired... I bet Archer is asleep.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> I'm so tired... I bet Archer is asleep.


I bet I'll be asleep before long.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess we'll see who the lucky winner(s) are tomorrow (there are 2 this time, right?)...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> I guess we'll see who the lucky winner(s) are tomorrow (there are 2 this time, right?)...


Three total for the day. One has already won, though that person has not been announced.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I should have said two more...   Going to bed now (though I might check from my crackberry in a little bit).


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm off, too.  

Good night.

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

All winners are IN!

Now I'm going to be really mean and make you guys wait until tomorrow morning! 
Heheh!

There will be another opportunity on SATURDAY.
If you didn't win this time, tune in then. I still have a few more books and I'm enjoying myself.

Watch this space for winners tomorrow...
...and I get up b*tt-ugly early!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahem!

The three winners are...

...Tip 10...

...DNAgirl...

AAAaaaaaAAAAAnnnnnd:

....

...
(Wait for it...)

E. King!!


If at first you don't succeed, try again on Saturday! 
Thanks to all for playing!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys are too funny for words.
And congrats to the winners.

always best wishes to archer.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff:

Always my best back to you. 
I had fun reading all the posts, too. 
(Too bad I had to be away from the keyboard so much today...I might have made it a lot closer to Jane Austen. Oh, well...Another day!)

One who appreciates you,
--Archer


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats, all, and thanks, Archer!  It was fun!

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Try again, N!


Posting on our thread, and hoping you can win,
Saturday's the day, you get to try again!
All our Kindlefriends are joining in the fun,
So post right here next Saturday and you might be the one!

Ohhhh...

Post this thread
Post this thread
Really not so tough,
It only takes a second guys, and one post is enough!
OH,
Post this thread,
Post this thread,
come next Sat-ur-day,
I'm still having too much fun with books to give a-way!

(Winners: If I don't have your addie, send me a pm and I'll get those books out to you. Indicate how you would like them inscribed.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

dang, you mean my boobs missed another chance to bounce around?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

There's ALWAYS a time and place for flooping bobs, Thump!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations everyone!  And thanks Archer.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, awesome!  Congrats to my two fellow winners!  What a great early Christmas gift!

I'll sit out Saturday as to give others a chance to win.  This was so much fun and I love how it turned into a conversational/making up songs thread.

Off to PM my addy!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so excited! I never win anything! Congrats to the other winners as well... I'm really looking forward to the book! Thanks again Archer...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations to the three winners!  Woo hoo!  

Thanks again, Archer.

Martin


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

WOO HOO -- Looking forward to it!!

THANKS Archer!!  And Congrats to the other winners!!

And Thumper -- here's for saturday -- bummer you cannot spoiler a smiley!  
I found you a perfect one but alas, in difference to good taste I'll not post it!


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you three!
You will be hard pressed to find a better book to read.  It is icing on the cake that the author is so amiable as well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!  Happy holidays and good reading!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> And Thumper -- here's for saturday -- bummer you cannot spoiler a smiley!
> I found you a perfect one but alas, in difference to good taste I'll not post it!


Well...provide a link? I wanna see! LOL


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I was gonna ask for that link, too...but was afraid everyone would think I was bumping. 

Oops!


(Well, as long as I'm here, a few random sounds to dispel rumored amiability:  GROWL! grunt! Whine, complain, whinge! SNARK! SNARK! Grumble, grumble)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Well...provide a link? I wanna see! LOL


Have at it! 



Spoiler



http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/adult/boobies.gif


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

HAhahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahaa!

(Words fail me.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

too funny...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Theme song Rusty Warren's "Bounce Your Boobies"
http://www.themadmusicarchive.com/song_details.aspx?SongID=477


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

FREE BOOKS


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

matte633 said:


> FREE BOOKS


Freeeeee Booooks! 
(Stop in on Saturday! I'm doing it again! Multiple copies shall be sent forth!)

Winners from the last one--your books went out yesterday. They should arrive in time.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You 

I'll be looking for it!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, Archer said she would be doing this again on Saturday, so .:
It's Saturday!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

YES!  IT IS!! 

The guveaway will commence at HIGH NOON EST.  Feel free to warm it up by posting, but I will start counting at noon.  Why so late? Because I'll be away from the computer.  I've got ot go dashing through the snow to get home first! 

(Scrooge still stinks! We'll do our part to vex him, eh!)

(I have an especially evil plan with respect to folks such as  BTackitt, but I shall not reveal them until later)

Later, Kindlefriends! (Wish me luck driving back)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

archer said:


> (I have an especially evil plan with respect to folks such as  BTackitt, but I shall not reveal them until later)
> 
> Later, Kindlefriends! (Wish me luck driving back)


GL and SAFE driving..
And oh dear.. an evil plan for me?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Archer, I received my book and have started reading it already! Thank you again for doing this and sending us books!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, I will be unable to post once Archer starts counting at noon. Getting CPR certification today. So GL to all posters today!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Archer, I received my book and have started reading it already! Thank you again for doing this and sending us books!


I am still waiting for mine, and I won before you! 

LOL

It may just be that I live farther away, perhaps.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> well, I will be unable to post once Archer starts counting at noon. Getting CPR certification today. So GL to all posters today!


I, too, will be unable to participate.

Good luck to everyone!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

If I recall, she is in the state next to mine, so a fairly short trip for the book to get to me. It was there with yesterday's mail. I'm sure it will be there soon!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> If I recall, she is in the state next to mine, so a fairly short trip for the book to get to me. It was there with yesterday's mail. I'm sure it will be there soon!


That's what I figured.

I'm sure that the horrible holiday rush with the postal service couldn't have _anything_ to do with it. 

LOL

Martin


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's past noon _here_, what time zone are you using, Archer?

If you've started, please count this as a post on behalf of BTackitt (though she doesn't know it). Because she's away from the boards for such a good cause, and I'm past due to renew my CPR certs.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer was driving home from someplace, I thought.

Maybe she has not returned yet.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The game's afoot! Set loose the dogs of posting! The counting has begun! 
Friends near and far...try once more to win! Might not be there by Christmas, but what the heck?

And three copies are once again at stake...if posting slows down, our friends like BTackett and Mike might be able to win after all. 

(I never had so much fun with a box of books in my life. Just drove back from West Baden Springs--an old, historic hotel that has been completely restored to its former glory--I gave away several books to the valets and the girl at the front desk and the waiter. They all expressed interest and I surprised them. They were tickled! (Plus they treated us like royalty.) That sort of thing just makes me smile...and I love sending books to you guys! DTB are just kinda cool...not that Kindlebooks aren't...)

Hope you are enjoying them!

(To quote Geoff)
Just sayin'...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I just found this thread. Have your books on K1 and enjoyed them. 

Please pick me - I never win a thing!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Consider my posts as a place holder for Btackett and Mike


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yours can be Mike's, I've got BTackitt covered!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well good, Susan.
Now all we have to do is to post more than anyone else (for them).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Easy, we're snowed in anyway.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sem: You have an excellent chance of winning if you post often.  The way this works is that I have three numbers written in my notebook. The posts which correspond to those numbers win the books! The more you post, the better your odds.However, two posts (or more) in a row from the same person count as one. 

I'm glad you enjoyed the books! 

(Geoff: Okay...keep on postin' and maybe you'll win! If you do, you can donate your book to absent friend.)


Susan: You are now the BTackett surrogate!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey archer, I am the Mike surrogate.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually, Geoff, you're the Martin surrogate. My mistake! 

Hi, Martin (I mean, Geoff)!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt checking in


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

G'day, Ms. Tackitt!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no idea how this game works but I think it has something to do with hitting the number -- so I'm in.  If Archer's books are as fun to read as her posts it'll be something to look forward to if I'm the lucky one...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok.. Got my CPR and Universal First Aid certifications. and am back!  and thank you Susan, you did a great job holding my place as it were.

(Frosty)
Archer the Writer
was a happy kindly soul
She gave away
Some books today
To some very lucky souls.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, we are cleaning the garage and I am just now getting a break.  Picture lovely Texas weather - sunny and about 60 degrees - and it looks like my garage exploded out onto the driveway and in the front yard.  People keep slowing down as they drive by to rubberneck.  I think it has something to do with the 8 kayaks...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just THINK of the rubbernecking had you had eight YAKS!

Actually, this is good weather for yaks, I reckon!

Who's got snow out there?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Andra, they are probably looking to see if it's a yard sale.. we had living room and master bedroom catpets cleaned once, all of our furniture outside, and people stopping by all day long wanting to buy it from us. we finally put a sign outside saying NOT A YARD SALE.. Just cleaning carpets.

O Kindle Book
I love to read your screen
you hold my place
While I skim sample works
I check here and there
Looking for a new one
While Archer writes
It's time to start my contest
You Post and you post, 
Hoping that this time
she picks your name 
and you win this awesome game..

She pick your name
and you win an awesome book


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(ahem!) Tackitt the Poster
made a very jolly rhyme!
Posting here and there
With a savoir faire
Maybe she can win this time!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

'Stopping by Yard Sale on a Snowy (weekday) Morning'

Whose yard this is, I think I know,
They do away some good stuff throw.
They might not see me stopping here
To watch their yard fill up with snow...

The guy behind me gives a 'beep'
To ask if I will move my 'bleep'
He probably thinks I am a jerk
He's trying now to get to work.

The bargains here are really cool,
But me, I've gotta get to school
And miles to go before I drool
And miles to go before I drool.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just me, surrogate Mike, posting again.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back, BTackitt, guess I can take off the sunglasses and post as me again!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You are surrogate Martin, Geoff, not Mike! 

Martin-not-Mike!

Susan is still in Virginia,
Hey, books! She's still trying to winya!
She's no longer Tackitt,
'Cause Tackitt can Hackitt!
And Archer keeps posting, this thread she is hosting,
She's tired of Doyle and wants to be Austen!
Let's hope reading her stuff doesn't prove 
too exhaustin'!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm just me. . . .but I'm sure my son would like a copy of the second book (he already has the first) so I'd be happy to collect it for him.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

What book is this that one will get
Elfhunter, Fireheart or Ravenshade
Dear Archer's sweet, but we'll ne'er meet
Though I've read her books with glee..

This, This is Kindleboards, 
Where Harvey's kind and let's us play
This, this is Kindleboards
A place so nice we stay.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Andra, they are probably looking to see if it's a yard sale.. we had living room and master bedroom catpets cleaned once, all of our furniture outside, and people stopping by all day long wanting to buy it from us. we finally put a sign outside saying NOT A YARD SALE.. Just cleaning carpets.


LOL! Duane kept trying to tell people that we were spring cleaning!
I am not ryhming like you guys - but we did get everything back in the garage - except for my car...
We still have some shelving adjustments for tomorrow. All the yaks did go back in. I am selling one of them, but you'd probably want to be local since it's kinda heavy to ship.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The book you will win is the one you want. But they have to be read in order!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh the weather outside is frightful
But these boards are so delightful
And Archer says let us play
so post away, post away, post away


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You are quite the rhyme-en-ator, B!

Got any snow where you are?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have more than enough to share if she doesn't!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to share my most recent find: a men's a capella group called *Straight No Chaser*. They have some traditional stuff, but I caught the Christmas Can Can on the radio yesterday and was hooked - check it out (it buffered slowly for me the first time)


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Please don't count this in the contest, but I had to say that BTackitt, I love your LOLaoke.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Trying again and I thought that was who did the Christmas Can-Can. Though they remind me a little of Rockapella.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Someone has won a book already, but I won't say who!

Two more to give away...it might be YOU!

(Off to check the Christmas Can-Can...)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, here's my next favorite - ROTFLMAO over here every time I watch it - even though I know what's coming


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

geoffthomas,

If you were standing in for me (Martin, but you can call me Mike if you won me a book, LOL), I really appreciate it.  

I am on for now, so I will post some.  

Martin


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

just wandering through the thread again....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Goodnight, all! One winner is in, the others yet to be decided. See you tomorrow, when I shall take up the count again.
(BTW, the hubs picked the numbers this time.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

last post for me tonight - maybe it's a lucky one.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I loved the Christmas Can-Can. Thanks! We then watched the animated version and several other performance by them.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I will post again.  Why not?  LOL

Martin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

glad to see you made it.
I will still post to add to the chances.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Shoot, I'll play if I can win the second book!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going for the second one, too.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I've forgotten how heavy a DTB is.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

one more post, dunno how long I'll be up tonight....


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Anybody else on the road this weekend or chilling at home? We are visiting family (and stuffing ourselves to the gills). Thankfully we've only seen a couple inches of snow so far...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Both my parents and my wife's parents live in town with us, so we will be here.  It's also our daughter's first Christmas, so we are all excited.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We are with my husband's family this weekend and then mine are coming to us for Christmas. 
First Christmas should be fun!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Chilling at home, not exactly by choice....  24 inches of snow and an unplowed street, so we'll be staying put for a while!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been following the other thread of winter weather drama too. For whatever reason, we had no idea such a huge storm was going to hit... Crazy stuff!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not really expecting much snow in Florida.  LOL

Martin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No snow in Tx where I am. and I meant to check in more tonight, but I was painting a Kanji painting for my son. I will try to post a pic of it tomorrow.  I think it came out very well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it.  

Didya get your certs?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes Susan, Both CPR and Universal First Aid. very boring day, but it is done, and I don't have to do it again for a while.

G'night one and all. 'tis past this rhymer's bedtime.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

If you think the one you HAVE is heavy...



EKing said:


> I've forgotten how heavy a DTB is.


The second winner posted overnight!

(Not too many of you, so you know it has to be one of the few!)

Still not revealing the identities of winners, but still one more to give away! 
See you later, and try to stay warm and holiday-happy through the nasty weather.

Busy day for me...first a farewell to a friend who is retiring, and then the farrier brings his niece over (she is a fan who is fascinated with archery and has been dyin' to see my handmade longbows. Hope I can string 'em--I make 'em really long and my arms are kinda short ).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I will make another surrogate post.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, the excitment!  
If only we knew who won.
But Archer will not tell us
Until the game is done.  

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Sitting in an IHOP with the first book in the series, showing it to my sister... Gushing about how cool it is!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Sitting in an IHOP with the first book in the series, showing it to my sister... Gushing about how cool it is!


You know, you're really making me want my copy. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Should I brag some more or lay off?


----------



## Elliot (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, I am in to


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Should I brag some more or lay off?


Actually, I like hearing that it's such a good book. It just makes me that much more anxious to read it when I get it and when I get time (for some reason, I cannot read as much now that I have a baby as I could before, LOL).


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

*trying hard not to get syrup on my phone*


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Alas, twas gone most of the weekend but I'll step back in here, hopeful as ever.  
Just finished Elfhunter -- and it certainly primed me for the next!!!!
GREAT read.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

This is like Archer Roulette...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> This is like Archer Roulette...


Except that in this case, you WANT to be the one to "get the bullet"...er...book. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Right, I guess that's true!  

Should I mention again how good the book is?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Right, I guess that's true!
> 
> Should I mention again how good the book is?


Eat your breakfast. 



Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Done eating and have moved on to Panera. They have free wifi!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

We always stay home for the Holidays.      I hate traveling during the holidays.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> I hate traveling during the holidays.


I don't enjoy travelling much, either.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Well now... I may have just sold a few kindles.  No time to read when you get talking about them to people who have never seen one!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Well now... I may have just sold a few kindles.  No time to read when you get talking about them to people who have never seen one!


Interestingly, the few times I've had mine out, no one has ever asked about it that I can recall.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

After one lady asked about it, another lady found the courage to ask. I also told them about the awesome DTB I was reading.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I would gladly share the information on the Kindle with anyone who asks.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . .I'd like to win a book. . . .am I in the right place?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . .I'd like to win a book. . . .am I in the right place?


You are in the right thread, yes. Whether or not your post is in the right place (i.e., the right number post) is yet to be seen. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Definitely the right place to be...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Just tossing in another post.  LOL

Martin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . .I'd like to win a book. . . .am I in the right place?


Yes, but in order to increase your chances you have to jump and down and...bounce...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Yes, but in order to increase your chances you have to jump and down and...bounce...


Thank goodness Archer hasn't requested that yet. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Bring on the trampoline...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Bring on the trampoline...


No thanks. I just ate. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Eh, that just makes it more interesting.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Eh, that just makes it more interesting.


Interesting...potentially disgusting...fine line between those two.

Martin


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The images resulting from posts in this thread: priceless!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Checking in....  did somebody mention Panera's?  I could go for one of their bearclaws right now....


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad we're entertaining... This is how I'm passing time with the in-laws.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Checking in.... did somebody mention Panera's? I could go for one of their bearclaws right now....


Their iced green tea sounds good to me.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We never ordered anything while we were there. We just needed a place to sit while we chatted. My sis wanted a place with wifi to get books on her ipod touch. (she bought the ebook version of Elfhunter).


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Great, now I want iced green tea.  LOL  I went from just thinking it sounds good to craving it.  

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

With all the snow/ice on the ground here, nothing iced sounds at all appealing! Maybe if I were in FL, but alas... Its cold.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

EKing said:


> We never ordered anything while we were there. We just needed a place to sit while we chatted.


I always feel guilty doing that. But even if you just buy a cup of tea, they don't mind if you sit for hours and read or work on your computer.

And I don't like the tea they have. So I bring my own tea bags, order tea, and when they give me the mug I go fill it with boiling water and add my own tea bag. I'm paying them for a mug of water, but I kind of see it as "rent" to use one of their tables for an hour or two.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We did intend to buy something but the line was horrible. We were there for a half hour max and then headed for the mall. We just felt bad holding up the table at IHOP for too long.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> We did intend to buy something but the line was horrible. We were there for a half hour max and then headed for the mall. We just felt bad holding up the table at IHOP for too long.


If your mall was anything like the one we were at yesterday, that was a dangerous decision anyway. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Its a smallish mall in rural OH... And they didn't open until noon, which was a bummer. The bookstore there is closing and has everything marked down 40%.

Normal big malls are the ones I avoid from Thanksgiving thru mid January.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Our local mall is closed due to snow.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so glad we only got a small edge off that storm. Its actually a beautiful day to drive home.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> The bookstore there is closing and has everything marked down 40%.


Ours was closing, too. Same mark-down.

Sad thing was, even with the mark down, I could still get a few of the books I wanted cheaper from Amazon, or used through Amazon.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I was going to look for some cookbooks for my hubby (he loves to cook)... They still had a lot of books on the shelves - we looked through the grates.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> I was going to look for some cookbooks for my hubby (he loves to cook)... They still had a lot of books on the shelves - we looked through the grates.


Yes, well, it does make it harder to buy the books when the doors are locked.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

You would think they would open before noon on the holidays... Maybe they didn't know I was coming?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> You would think they would open before noon on the holidays... Maybe they didn't know I was coming?


You mean your arrival wasn't heralded by a fanfare of trumpet blasts? 

What were they thinking? LOL

I'm off to do some grocery shopping, so I will not be able to post for a while. Here's hoping that either one of my posts has already won, or that I will be able to get back and continue posting to win later.

Good luck all!

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sitting in the car for the next few hours... Back to reading Elfhunter...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Taking a break from more garage cleaning.  Today is really harder since I'm irritating people by changing my mind about where I want stuff.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

You're the one who had people stopping by for the "yardsale" right? 

ETA - boy, I should change my screen name to "Thread Killer"    Oh well... off to the gym.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We are within thirty posts of our final winner!

(Archer is glad to be in the house after being outside trimming horses' feet all afternoon. Brrrrr!)
Fire is going, Chritmas lights are on...Enchilado-chicken-queso soup on the stove...life's good!

Keep posting!  Almost there...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It has been cold and snowy here in MD.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting number.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahhh... Archer has performed CPR on the thread...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

CLEAR!

(Zap!!!!)


(still no pulse)

CLEAR!!

(Zap!!!)


Ah! I think it'll pull through.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh good, I didn't kill it... Just put in cardiac arrest!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

It was touch and go there for a minute.

(GLAD you like Elfhunter!)  

A bright spot in my day.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm enjoying it a lot and reading it here at the gym. I saw on the cover that you did the cover art? Its beautiful...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm back.  Maybe I can help revive this thread.  

Hey, Dr. Archer, I think I feel a faint pulse.

LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Ran on the treadmill and now on the bike. I made the mistake of weighing myself tonight... <sigh>


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gaaah! Mention not mine ancient foe, the Scales of Reckoning!


(Yes, the art is mine. Glad you like it!!)

Hi, Martin.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Archer, are you trying to win a copy of your book?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Archer, are you trying to win a copy of your book?


Hey, no fair! Wait...nevermind.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Well Martin, looks like its you and me (and Archer).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

My posts don't count!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Off to do weights... More later!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> My posts don't count!


You could always be a stand-in. I'll sacrifice and let your posts count for me, too. 

Just kidding.

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I am a LITTLE concerned that your first one hasn't shown up yet, though. If it doesn't get there by tomorrow or Tuesday, let me know, okay?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> I am a LITTLE concerned that your first one hasn't shown up yet, though. If it doesn't get there by tomorrow or Tuesday, let me know, okay?


Will do.

Again, it's probably just the distance plus the Christmas rush with the mail. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Shew! I am SO going to hurt tomorrow!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Shew! I am SO going to hurt tomorrow!


My fingers are starting to hurt from all the typing. LOL

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> My fingers are starting to hurt from all the typing. LOL
> 
> Martin


Oh, puh-LEEZE!

(snicker!)


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Oh, puh-LEEZE!
> 
> (snicker!)


That's right, I'm talking to an author. Nevermind. I withdraw my claim.

LOL

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I know nobody has asked for information, but I want to share this anyway. I have written all three novels on the same computer--a 'virgin' Compaq presario that has never been connected to the internet and hence is guaranteed virus-free.
I know I would have killed it long ago if not for the miracle of external keyboards.  I've worn out three of those to date.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> I know nobody has asked for information, but I want to share this anyway. I have written all three novels on the same computer--a 'virgin' Compaq presario that has never been connected to the internet and hence is guaranteed virus-free.
> I know I would have killed it long ago if not for the miracle of external keyboards. I've worn out three of those to date.


Hey, this could be either part of Trivial Pursuit or on Jeopardy one day!

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And the category is:

'Obscure fantasy authors whose names are known to only a few people in the world'


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Where is everyone else?  I guess I might as well jump in and try to win a second book.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> And the category is:
> 
> 'Obscure fantasy authors whose names are known to only a few people in the world'


Come on, give yorself more credit.

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My thumbs are cramping up from typing on my phone. No signal in Target, so I had to take a break from posting.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

DNA girl, you have NO idea how close you ARE!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> DNA girl, you have NO idea how close you ARE!


Ooh, am I closer?

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are so close now I can TASTE it!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I can almost taste the hamburger I'm having for dinner...LOL!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> You guys are so close now I can TASTE it!


Stop teasing! LOL

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yessir, ANY MINUTE now...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Tee hee!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Yessir, ANY MINUTE now...


AAAAAAHHHHHH! I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

WE have a Winner!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> WE have a Winner!


Who, me?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Drat! Darn drive home kept me from posting...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Would you like to know who the three winners are now?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Drat! Darn drive home kept me from posting...


There are three total, remember; and we don't know who the other two are yet.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Right! You don't. 
(heheh!)


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Right! You don't.
> (heheh!)


Please tell us.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think my hubby is annoyed with me constantly posting. Or perhaps its due to the Bengals performance?

And Archer I would love to know who the winners are!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The first winner is...

...BTACKITT!


(Yay! Woo-hoo! The crowd goes wild*)

*Meaning they started growing hair beneath their arms, eating with their fingers and toes, and thumping their chests for emphasis


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

archer said:


> The first winner is...
> 
> ...BTACKITT!
> 
> ...


YAY!!  (I'm cheering)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The second winner is...

E. KING!

(NOT to be confused with E. coli.-- E. King has an infectious personality, but is MUCH better looking!)


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> The first winner is...
> 
> ...BTACKITT!
> 
> ...


Woo hoo!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> The second winner is...
> 
> E. KING!
> 
> (NOT to be confused with E. coli.-- E. King has an infectious personality, but is MUCH better looking!)


Woo hoo! Told you.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

archer said:


> The second winner is...
> 
> E. KING!
> 
> (NOT to be confused with E. coli.-- E. King has an infectious personality, but is MUCH better looking!)


YAAAAAAY!!! (this is me cheering louder) E = Emily not Escherichia.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Woo hoo! Told you.


Yeah, yeah... you did.

And did you see that I'm now at a new status, thanks to this thread?!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The third winner gave me a little trouble, because it depends on interpretation of the 'rules' of the game. 
It's hard to explain. 
I don't understand it myself.

It was a battle between Martin and DNAgirl.

In the end, the winner was:

Martin and DNAgirl.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Yeah, yeah... you did.
> 
> And did you see that I'm now at a new status, thanks to this thread?!


Congrats on the new status. This thread is very helpful at that. LOL

Martin


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Yay!  Congrats you guys!!

Archer, am I able to get the 2nd book?  Loving the first... and my sister is SO impressed I've been communicating with a real life author!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> The third winner gave me a little trouble, because it depends on interpretation of the 'rules' of the game.
> It's hard to explain.
> I don't understand it myself.
> 
> ...


Congrats DNAgirl.

I'm interested in how that happened, Archer. LOL


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

EKing said:


> Yay! Congrats you guys!!
> 
> Archer, am I able to get the 2nd book? Loving the first... and my sister is SO impressed I've been communicating with a real life author!


Thanks.

Can I, too, get the 2nd book?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

EKing said:


> Yeah, yeah... you did.
> 
> And did you see that I'm now at a new status, thanks to this thread?!


Aint it great? I'm SO close to Jane Austen I can...well, I can't taste Jane Austen. But I'm CLOSE!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Awwww, you're so sweet!  Congratulations everyone!!!!  Congrats Martin, my co-winner!

This brightens my day.  I somehow lost my great-grandfather's recipe for fudge.  Makes me a sad soul, but hopefully my mom has the recipe with her.  Christmas wouldn't be the same without More Pappy's fudge.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

archer said:


> Aint it great? I'm SO close to Jane Austen I can...well, I can't taste Jane Austen. But I'm CLOSE!


So close... maybe keep this one going?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations all FOUR of you!!



archer said:


> The first winner is...
> 
> ...BTACKITT!


Do I get to take credit for this one?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, whether DNAgirl or Martin won depended on my interpretation of 'two posts in a row'. If my posts REALLY don't count (which they didn't) then someone other than me would have to post within conversations between me and, say, DNAgirl. 
If not, then they wouldn't. 

Clear?

I thought not.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And HERE is some more good news!

I have decided to give a book to ANYONE who posted in all three contest thread go-rounds. 
(I gotta be NUTS...)

Seriously, though, if you tried that hard you should win something, methinks. If you posted in all three and have not as yet won any books, let me know!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

archer said:


> Well, whether DNAgirl or Martin won depended on my interpretation of 'two posts in a row'. If my posts REALLY don't count (which they didn't) then someone other than me would have to post within conversations between me and, say, DNAgirl.
> If not, then they wouldn't.
> 
> Clear?
> ...


OH! I hadn't thought of that!! I figured I was safe as long as _somebody_ else had posted... whoops. Blond moment.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy moly, how generous!  That is AWESOME!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, DNAgirl, E King, and Martin, you may have Fire-heart.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Holy moly, how generous! That is AWESOME!


Thanks! I might be a little crazy for doing it, but I just love giving books away. If I could afford to, I'd give a set to every library in the world. I probably give away as many as I sell, especially lately, but I take great pleasure in it. I guess that's why I have a decent day job!



Annalog, you posted in all three...did you win one? I forgot.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Yes, DNAgirl, E King, and Martin, you may have Fire-heart.


Woo hoo! Do you still have my address, and would you graciously sign it again? 

Martin


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

And if I technically didn't follow the rules (I had never thought about how if I post, then you post, then I post again it would only count as one post for me, really), then I understand and can forfeit my winning.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You da Florida man!

(Yes, I'll sign it.)

No...you won't forfeit! The gift has been bestowed.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you need my address again?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No, Ma'am.  You da Tech from Texas.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

archer said:


> You da Florida man!
> 
> (Yes, I'll sign it.)
> 
> No...you won't forfeit! The gift has been bestowed.


Well thank you. I will keep this in mind (the way it works if you post in between) if I get a chance to play again in the future.

Martin


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you so much archer!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Thank you so much archer!


You are most welcome, mon ami.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

TO RECAP:

(For those checking in)

Winners are:

BTackitt
E King
M vickers
DNA girl

AND anyone who has posted in all three contest runs!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you SOOOOO much, Archer!!  I'm so excited!  (and let me know if you need my addy again)

I need to call my sister and see how she's doing with the eBook of Elfhunter!   I took the book with me to family to show it to them.  I'm a dork, yes, but I absolutely adore books in any form.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

A Warning: 'Fire-heart' makes Elfhunter look petite! It is an honest-to-gosh big, blue doorstop!
Beware. You might want to work out lifting weights some more in preparation.
(It is a very fast read, though)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Shhhh! Don't tell the moderators, but I'm two posts away from JaneAustendom and 
we wants it, my precioussssssss!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

One more post and then goodnight! Be sure to let me know if you have posted in all three contest runs but did not win. I will send you a book!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Drat the weather and cookies for making me miss the 2nd one.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Annalog, you posted in all three...did you win one? I forgot.


You sent me a copy of _Elfhunter_, autographed to my granddaughters, back in October. Does that count?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Shhhh! Don't tell the moderators, but I'm two posts away from JaneAustendom and
> we wants it, my precioussssssss!


Congratulations on reaching Jane Austen!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, we finish the garage and go out to eat to celebrate and I miss all the fun - no fair!!!
Oh wait, I have fun anyway (had a bellini at Carinos with my soup and salad).
Archer, if you meant it, I think I posted in all the contests and haven't won any books yet.  I'd love a copy of any of your books.
And congrats on Jane Austen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I finally got a pic of the painting I did for my son. He is 18, going off to college next summer, loves everything Japanese and Green. so it is the Kanji characters for Profound Knowledge .
Sorry, it was taken on my cell phone and bluetoothed to my laptop. it really looks great in person.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh and Grats to whomever won! Was gone most of today trying to car browse... Same son was in an accident last week and totalled my van. He and the lady who hit him walked away without a bruise even though.. so, cars are replaceable, people are not.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

BTackitt, your painting it beautiful!!  Sorry to hear about the wreck but glad to hear that everything was okay... shew!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I like your painting, BTackitt.

And, I think you should check the list of winners again.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful painting!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Susan, you posted in all three, didn't you?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Archer, is your 3rd book link in your signature broken?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

archer said:


> I like your painting, BTackitt.
> 
> And, I think you should check the list of winners again.


ok.. had to go back a couple pages but OMG!


archer said:


> The first winner is...
> 
> ...BTACKITT!


WOOHOO
*sniff* I was having fun with hijacking christmas songs though


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

archer said:


> Susan, you posted in all three, didn't you?


Uhhh... I'm not sure!  _Two_ at least, this one and a previous one... I'll have to go back and check through the posts!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> ...son was in an accident last week and totalled my van. He and the lady who hit him walked away without a bruise even though.. so, cars are replaceable, people are not.


My 18 yo nephew was in an accident this morning - we think both cars totaled, but all walked away - he only had a bump on his head. It was the worst words I had ever heard (when my sis called to tell me), even worse than "you've got cancer". It's so much easier to deal with your own stuff, but when it comes to a loved one it's so much different. Hope your son & my nephew saw their last MVA!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Big holiday conrats to all the big winners!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like Andra...I think Susan--Sierra, are you SURE you missed one? You posted a lot. 

If you won and I don't have addies, I need them.

(The Post Awful hates me.  Thank heavens for Media rate!)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not 100% but I'm pretty sure I missed the 2nd one. I got online after it was over.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, send me your addie anyway.
Santa Claus is comin' to town! Might send you a lump of coal.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Annalog, you posted in all three...did you win one? I forgot.


Hi Archer, I just found the thread for the first of the three contests (Another Giveaway--with a twist ) and I did not post in that one. Therefore I do not qualify for a book. However, after at least one of my granddaughters reads their extra Christmas present, _Elfhunter_, I will buy a copy of Fire-Heart for them. Fortunately they are like their mother and grandmother in that they love to read good books.  (Also like their grandfather, great grandfather, great grand mother, etc. They come from a long line of readers.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Annalog, thanks for the link to the first contest, I had been looking for that...  nope, looks like I missed the first one, Archer!  No DTB for me....

I do have them all on Kindle though.  

And I'll keep my eyes open for any future contests...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I received my first book today.  Thank you!  I can't wait to dive in.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Annalog, thanks for the link to the first contest, I had been looking for that... nope, looks like I missed the first one, Archer! No DTB for me....
> 
> I do have them all on Kindle though.
> 
> And I'll keep my eyes open for any future contests...


Susan, you are welcome. I posted it as I did not remember seeing the first contest. (Although I did participate in an even earlier book giveaway.) I also have all three on Kindle and enjoyed reading them.
Anna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I squeeeeed with delight upon getting a signed copy of _Elfhunter_...I bumped a Michard book off the bookshelf to make sure it had a comfortable spot 

I love my kindle, but there really is no substitute for getting a personally signed print book...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I was so excited that I took mine on a tour of Ohio and talked about it with anybody who would listen.

I know my sister bought Elfhunter on kindle already and just found out my aunt bought all 3 books for her kindle.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay! _Elfhunter_ finally arrived.

Martin


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Readers----->HAPPY WRITER!

Tomorrow I'll be getting the next wave ready for the Post Awful.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Yay! _Elfhunter_ finally arrived.
> 
> Martin


Mine hasn't arrived yet. 

But I'm sure it will!!
You won before I did so there's hope!!  

Hey Archer -- Finished Elfhunter -- Great read!! 
Be starting Fire Heart after the holidays!

Here's a thought.
Being an equine person of elven heritage such as ye are.
An Elf on horseback riding across "The Bridge" at the Woods would make a great author picture!  
I'm assuming "The Bridge" is still there....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I resurrected this thread BECAUSE...
...I have found another stash of slightly older editions of the Elfhunter trilogy. 
I've got several of each book (more Elfhunter and Ravenshade than Fire-heart). 

I'll send them to my Kindlefriends! Keep them or give them as gifts--you can also whack spiders with them and stack them up to reach tall items on shelves. ANYONE is eligible, including previous winners. If you win, you may choose which volume you would like (until I run out of it).

Would you like to have a nice, shiny DTB copy of Elfhunter, Fire-heart, or Ravenshade?
Of course you would! 
They make wonderful gifts for that special fantasy reader--appropriate for YA as well as adult readers. 
How to win one: 

Just post to this thread. I have a number in mind...won't tell you what it is.  If YOUR post corresponds to the mystery number, you WIN!
(You don't have to say anything...just post!)
Go to DTB pages and read the reviews, etc.--I have a copy or two that need to find good homes. Are you up for it?
Then start posting! 

You may post as many times as you like, but two posts in a row will count as one. Good luck! 
We'll keep it up until all books are placed in good homes. 

--'Archer'
(Trilogy still very affordable on Kindle at 0.99 for EH, 2.99 for FH, and 0.99 for RS!)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm in - I'd like to complete my collection!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, yes, Emily! You will have THE complete collection soon, luck be willing.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd love to be counted in on this - I'm currently reading the last 4th of Ravenshade and having a hard time putting it down!  I don't have any of the series in DTBs yet, so I guess I'd be starting with Elfhunter.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> I'd love to be counted in on this - I'm currently reading the last 4th of Ravenshade and having a hard time putting it down! I don't have any of the series in DTBs yet, so I guess I'd be starting with Elfhunter.


Well, you're in! Your first post is #2. (I should mention that mine don't count.) Keep posting! (Glad you are enjoying them, k.)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I love this contest!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Beach Boys)
'...and we'll have fun, fun, fun 'til the Archer gives her print books a-wa-a-a-aaay!'


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Archer! another contest? I am soo in!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Great, now I have a Beach Boys earworm...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

EKing said:


> Great, now I have a Beach Boys earworm...


Oh, dear...

(sorry!)


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder if I hit the magic number?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I always run out of stuff to say in order to keep posting. Anybody think spring is on the way?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Emily...yours was the 7th post.  You win the first one! 

  

Now, the rest of you, keep posting! You're bound to win...another number has been selected. 
(And, of course, Emily can still post, though she's running out of things to say!)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My son would love to read these! Count me in!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

YAY! Archer, you just made my Monday! Thank you so much!

(doing a happy dance in the office)


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Is today my lucky day?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in -- I too would like to complete a collection!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a complete collection.
I just like posting in any Archer thread.

Elves live forever!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Geoff,

One way or the other I WILL have a complete collection fairly soon also!!

Hear that ARCHER!!  Either I win them or I'll resort to buying them -- I will not be denied!!   

I'm a third of the way there!  (Thanks to Archer's generosity!!)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We're getting close to giveaway two--post soon...it might be YOU!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm Baack again for another try...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I was just thinking of starting the second one the other day. I guess this is a good incentive to start it now.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! REALLLY close now!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

MEE MEE Please!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Elves FTW! Archer FTW.. 
now.. off to midterms..


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck on midterms BTackitt!!

Haven't seen them in many many moons (thankfully!).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip:  You are post seventeen. You win the second one! 

A new book is up for grabs...next number is in mind!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Me?   I should not give you a number, just post?


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Might as well try again!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in (I hope)!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Checking in from School.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

In again (is that legal?)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!

How about Book 2! FIREHEART.

THANKS Archer!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll join in!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Archer is completely ok with you signing in more than once, just someone has to check in between your check ins.. so no posting 2,3,4,5,6 times in a row. gotta give someone else a chance.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Archer is completely ok with you signing in more than once, just someone has to check in between your check ins.. so no posting 2,3,4,5,6 times in a row. gotta give someone else a chance.


Some of us know that but I feel really bad -- having just won one.

Well not THAT bad!!!

TAG your it!!


----------



## Selibeth (Dec 28, 2009)

Well here my first post..... Seeing how I am a proud new kindle owner .... that alone makes me jump for joy


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on your kindle, and I so bad want a book!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Not quite there...but getting close. 
Soon! Keep postin'!

Congratulations on the new Kindle! Maybe you'll win a DTB, too!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Post folks -- its the only way to get a winner!!!

Archer is just beggin' to give away copies of these wonderful tomes!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, posting again then, I want it!!!! My sister would love that book, and I would love to have it on my shelf.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep trying folks, it is worth it.
There are elves and trolls and dwarfs and olcas and even humans (oh my).
You really will enjoy these stories and these are books that you can share with your kids.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I Am trying quite hard....posting posting, I seriously want book one I think.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Your elves are very generous, Archer.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Your elves are very generous, Archer.


They thank you, Sierra!

How'd midterms go, B?

Just a few more...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone else need to try too, can't be the only one here you know...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh...I think you're in good company, Winter!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Archer, your avatar image, what's it from? Very eye catching.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

sierra09 said:


> Archer, your avatar image, what's it from? Very eye catching.


Wow, a genius way of posting  It's the image for her next book, isn't it?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe, I haven't caught up on all my threads yet. Not on for a week and it's impossible to catch up.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Winter!  You WIN!!

(And that image is a picture of me in my forest a couple of years ago.)

Sierra, you've been close twice now! Keep trying...I have more books!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you      

Do you have a book one? Can I get it signed?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you
> 
> Do you have a book one? Can I get it signed?


You're quite welcome (the shipping is gonna eat me alive...but what the hey?).

Yes, I have several of book one left, and of COURSE I'll sign it!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

That's what i get for actually working today instead of reading forums - two books gone and this is only my second post?!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Three books gone! But I have more, so keep trying!  

I am in a giveaway frenzy!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dinner time so this will probably be my last post. Good luck guys.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, one book went while i was posting my last message...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yipee for the person with their new Kindle! Yahoo for the 3 winners so far!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Did I say earlier I was working today?  Who am I kidding...  been reading Ravenshade every time I take a break


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

How'd those midterms go, B?

(K--heheh!)


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

How's my favorite elf doing?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Great! How's my favorite cranky Markanturian?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

The tough part is figuring out what to say after a while...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

That's usually when I start talking about weather... you can always talk about weather.

Do you think we'll see the sun this week? Tired of the gloom and doom outside...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I could handle gloom. I just don't want to see another snowflake for awhile.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Man...me either! Finally starting to see a little grass peeking through.
SO wonderful to have livestock in weather like this...NOT!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

We actually saw snow in Austin TX last week for the first time in years!  of course I was out of town at the time and missed it all...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> We actually saw snow in Austin TX last week for the first time in years! of course I was out of town at the time and missed it all...


Now you're getting rained on, aren't you?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Time to post again...it's been a while. Weather here is looking good for the week...in the 40's later this week!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, been raining off and on all day.  My poor dogs don't like this weather.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

40's is certainly better than in the 20's or below...I think. Now comes the coin toss of which is better, snow to shovel or having it melt or rain and cope with flooding. There are two times a year I hate where I live. Water on two sides.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Yes, been raining off and on all day. My poor dogs don't like this weather.


Aha! Another dog person!

(I think I should give Kindlegirl a book JUST because she has a Corgi as an avatar!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, and two are rescues.  We have a yellow lab mix that was born on the grounds of the state penitentury and a corgi/akita (we think) mix that was born under a house trailer.  The third is a chihuahua mix who hates getting his feet wet.  Add to that mix one cat who tries to rule them all...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like a nice bunch!

Me, I've got a 'pack'. A couple of rescues, but we breed Pembroke Corgis (have five of those).
Also have: 
1 toy Aussie
1 standard Aussie (rescued)
1 JRT
2 LH Chihuahuas (known affectionaltely as 'The Mexicans')
1 ANCIENT Yorkie
1 GBD (Generic Black Dog)--dumped on the farm starving and pregnant.

Whew!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

It's probably just as well my hoa has put a limit on how many pets you can have - not sure I could afford to feed many more dogs!  Your pack sounds like fun, Archer.  I do love the corgis, and actually have a friend in New England that breeds them.  My corgi mix is probably as close as I'll get to owning one any time soon.  She looks like a short black shepherd with a curly tail, and is too smart for her own good!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...methinks I'd better count posts! Might be getting close again.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha!  I knew we were getting close.

You win, k! Tell your adorable Corgi-mix his mom has a shiny green book coming her way!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay...now we're gonna have to work harder for the next one...keep posting!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm back and can post again!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> I'm back and can post again!


Yay!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh!  Thank you Archer!  And I'll be sure and tell Tessa about the book - though she'll be happiest about the walk to the mailbox when I pick it up!

I'm sure you'll let me know what I need to do to claim my wonderful prize, so I'm not going to be greedy - I'm going to go finish reading Ravenshade now and let someone else win more books!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay! All you have to do is send a pm with your addy so I can send it. Also you need to tell me who to inscribe it to. 
(Please let me know your reaction to Ravenshade when you finish it...please?)

The Pack says 'hi' to Tessa.

My dogs are named:

Corgis: Wally, Galahad, Fiona, Fuzzby, and Isabeau
JRT: Gimli (but everybody tosses him...)
'Mexicans' (Cheewees): Gizmo and Lady
Yorkie:Critter
Dumpster Dog: K-dog (Like the Chrysler K-car)
Toy Aussie: Sterling
Standard Aussie: Girlie-dog


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

We love dogs here.  Snickers was 15 last April when we had to put him down.  We miss him tons, but are almost ready for a new one.  We'll be looking for the perfect addition to our family in April.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the most dogs we've had at once was three and that was when I was small. An Alaskan Husky and a Malamute (I know I spelled that wrong) and then my brother brought home a little mixed dog that was a stray and running around a garage he worked at. All have passed along with our last big dog. Now we just have Dex, a Beagle/Bird dog who likes to think he's a pitbull. Though he's not doing good lately. Mom says once he goes, no more dogs.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Sierra, I love your Celtic Evil series!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Sierra, I love your Celtic Evil series!


Have it on my Kindle...haven't had time to read yet!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you. That means a lot. I hope you enjoy Ian's tale...as soon as he's released.  Planned date is middle of the month.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Archer, I just now finished Ravenshade, and I still have a smile on my face - the ending actually made me laugh out loud.  I'll explain in my pm, don't want to put spoilers here for any who haven't read it yet.

What a wonderful story!  Thank you!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay...a recap of winners so far:

Emily (Ravenshade)
Tip (Fire-heart)
Winter (Elfhunter)
K (Elfhunter)

Hot on their heels are: Sierra, BTackitt, Mom2Karen, Kindlegirl (who will probably get a book just because she has a Corgi as an avatar), Hackeynut, Selibeth, Dana--hey! there are still more books to win.

I am turning in for the night...will be counting posts in the morning! More giveaways tomorrow!
See you soon...

'Archer'


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just found this!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

archer said:


> How'd those midterms go, B?


well I am 99% sure that IF i missed any, it was ONLY 1, and I got 2 bonus questions, so....... I believe I will get a 101%. It was really easy. but I did study all weekend, and 3 hours this morning.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations, Professor Tackitt, on your Glo-ri-ous Vic-to-ry!
Congratulations, Professor Tack-itt! You'll be mentioned in his-to-ry!

(Stolen from 'My Fair Lady').

Hi, Susan! Join the feeding frenzy!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't wait to see what trouble Ian gets into, not to mention all the other boys.  Hopefully it will be out by the 22nd.  I'll get it for my birthday!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm aiming for the 17th...yes, St. Patrick's Day so cross your fingers.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Posts are made!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Fair Lady was the musical they did at my kids HS this year, and my daughter was in it.
So we heard ALOT of the music all year long.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm back for a quick check-in -- 0430 comes way too early for me to spend much time here tonight!!

See you all in the Morning!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

almost time for me to hit the hay too.. maybe some of our international members will keep this going overnight.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an hour or two before bedtime.  I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Doesn't seem like anyone else is on.  See you in the morning.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Back mwohaha.

Archer? I have my sister here, and she know a man that has written a crime book. It's in english, and he has problems getting it published. He can do it through create space right? Is that what you do?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Winter. I like your evil laugh!

Not through Createspace in my case, but there are lots of Createspace authors around here! 
For an e-book, he can do a total DIY. In print, he'll probably need help from somebody (like Createspace).

Time to count posts...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Mom2karen! 

Your late-night post paid off. You win! 

Next?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will continue. hehe  

Love this   Waiting on my breakfast before taking my cats out for a walk. Lovely weather!!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning world -- lovely train ride in this morning -- got to spend a half hour in Ravenshade.  

Haven't missed my stop yet but its been close a number of times whilst wandering in the World of Alterra!!

Great day to all!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ms Archer et al.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Good morning...sun is shining here for a change!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OFF to school again, Microbiology midterm today, promises to be MUCH more difficult than yesterday's Botany. and unfortunately, no checking in from school today, so see ya this afternoon.  GL all!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, finally some others here, time to check in again!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

archer...just been catching up on posts from last night and saw all of your dogs' names. Love them! I thought the corgi names were especially cute.  Fuzzby would be quite fitting....seems I am always cleaning up "fuzz" that our corgi, Leah, leaves all around! Do your corgis keep the other dogs in line? We have a black lab also and Leah always has to keep him in line. She is definitely the herding dog!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Luck BT -- go and ace that thing and come back and win a book!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck BTackitt!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Good Luck BT -- go and ace that thing and come back and win a book!!


B--I second that!

Kindlegirl: Oh, YES the Corgis rule! (At least, the Lady Pems, aka divas, aka official representatives of 'er Majesty, totally rule!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Just popping my head in to say good morning to all!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good morning! I didn't get to tell you, but I love your avatar! I read most of book one long ago, and I now bought them for my Kindle. So they are in my TBR pile! Are they good?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If I post at the absolute perfect moment, can you send me one of the Corgis instead? I don't have the $400+, but if I did, I would get a Corgi. Adorable dogs.

David Dalglish


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Winter9, if you're talking about my avatar - I love Elizabeth Moon and "The Deed of Paksennarion" is an all-time favorite of mine.  Highly recommended!  She has a new book coming out soon in the same world, I've preordered it.

'Nuff about other authors tho - this is Archer's thread!  I just finished reading Ravenshade last night and now I'm watching the forums for news on the next book - Outcaste, right?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good morning archer.  I haven't talked to you in awhile.  Unfortunately life has taken over my computer time and I am spending more time reading.    

Happy Day!

Rie142


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Rie: More time reading is a good thing! 

David, when you get ready for a Corgi, you just let me know! They are one of the best dogs for children...especially the males. They like to snuggle one minute and wrestle the next (and eat Chee-tos). 

k--_Outcaste_ it is. When I have those advance review copies, I'll let you know! Should be really soon now.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Archer, did you get the pm I sent last night?  Just checking, I'm relatively new to KB and that was the first one I tried


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Archer,

Any idea yet on a Pub date for Outcaste?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

And speaking of PM's -- do you need my addy again Archer?



Oh, and since I just double posted in here consider this one for BTackitt while they be off Mid-terming!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hooo-hoooo!  The Olympics are finally over and I have my life back.  I finally picked up Fireheart again last night.  Good to be back in Alterra!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt, weren't you taking exams the LAST time Archer held one of these??    I distinctly recall "transferring"  my posts...  and am doing so again today, though I won't be on all that much.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

To answer a few questions:

--yes, I did get your pm, k!  I intend to reply to it today, actually.

Tip: wouldn't you like to know! Wouldn't_ I_ like to know! (heheh)

Susan: I think Ms. B was embroiled in academia the last time, too.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

A BIG howdy to Sir Ibrewalot! Enjoy your desert journey, my friend.  Here are some sunglasses. You might need them!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kcrady said:


> Winter9, if you're talking about my avatar - I love Elizabeth Moon and "The Deed of Paksennarion" is an all-time favorite of mine. Highly recommended! She has a new book coming out soon in the same world, I've preordered it.
> 
> 'Nuff about other authors tho - this is Archer's thread! I just finished reading Ravenshade last night and now I'm watching the forums for news on the next book - Outcaste, right?


Yup, that was what I meant.

I am looking soooooo forward to start Elfhunter. My TBR pile is just so huge, and I have to read for the reading game too. Phew!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I won!  What a great way to start the day.  Thanks Archer.  I'd like book 2 if you still have some.  Do you need my address again?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowing here ... could use a nice fat book to read!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Think 'Brick House')

Well it's a FAT...book!
It's mighty mighty...could probably crash your 'Nook'!
Yes it's a FAT...book!
SO full of words, (and a little art)
Yeah there's nothin like Fire-heart!

Yes it's a FAT...book!

'Mom'...might want to send it just to make sure!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, at least it isn't a PHAT book!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Now Now Archer -- they ain't "fat books" they be:
Tomes of enlightenment
or 
Tomes of Enjoyment 

They be TOMES I tell ya!!


Fat Books -- sheesh!!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

koland said:


> Well, at least it isn't a PHAT book!


Yeah...that would be 'Phire-heart'


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Karen:
'Books on the Knob' sounds intriguing!
I should go there and find out more.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> (Think 'Brick House')
> 
> Well it's a FAT...book!
> It's mighty mighty...could probably crash your 'Nook'!
> Yes it's a FAT...book!


You know, I think I saw some complaints about this over on the B&N board.....

Actually, sending massive PDF's to a Kindle can make it appear to crash (but with an ebook, it doesn't end up fat, just more dense!)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I so love the cover for book three, but if winning again, sure it would be best to pick number two?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd definitely have to go for Fireheart if I managed to win again - have to keep things nice and orderly, after all.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kcrady said:


> I'd definitely have to go for Fireheart if I managed to win again - have to keep things nice and orderly, after all.


Yes that's really me too. I have them for Kindle, but I want it to look good in my shelf too.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> Hi, Karen:
> 'Books on the Knob' sounds intriguing!
> I should go there and find out more.


Please do (I'm pretty sure the elves have already been there)


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Where do you find hardcopies of your book, Archer?  I looked at B&N and couldn't find them anywhere.  I'm reluctant to get my son started on ElfHunter now that I've started Fireheart since I may never see my Kindle again.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I so love the cover for book three, but if winning again, sure it would be best to pick number two?


I have to go with the cover for Outcaste as my favorite...and I'm sure the book will live up to the cover!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like everyone is ahead of me and I need to catch up....I haven't read book 1 yet! I know, I know, where have I been?! Trying to tackle my TBR pile that is outrageously huge! These sound like books that my twin boys would like too. Ok, now I need to win so we can get started!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

What a great way to start the day


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

ibrewalot said:


> I have to go with the cover for Outcaste as my favorite...and I'm sure the book will live up to the cover!


I didn't count that one since it's not available. Yes, my favorite too!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> If I post at the absolute perfect moment, can you send me one of the Corgis instead? I don't have the $400+, but if I did, I would get a Corgi. Adorable dogs.
> 
> David Dalglish


They are definitely adorable dogs! We've had ours for almost 8 years and she's been so much fun. archer is right...they are wonderful with kids. Corgis will even herd children, if needed. Very funny to watch. Can't believe the number of people that have never heard of them before.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ibrew:
They SHOULD be on B&N...they used to be there.


As long as you have all three on your Kindle so they can be read in order, you can have whichever one you want!  

(I'm glad you like the Outcaste cover. I HOPE the book lives up to it.)

Time to count some posts...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gettin' close again!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> Sounds like everyone is ahead of me and I need to catch up....I haven't read book 1 yet! I know, I know, where have I been?! Trying to tackle my TBR pile that is outrageously huge! These sound like books that my twin boys would like too. Ok, now I need to win so we can get started!


Nope, I'm not ahead of you. Trying to tackle my pile as well.. Have been reading some classics, and I am attending the reading board game too. But I WILL get to them, and it won't take too long time. Even before I knew about archer, I noticed her books. I liked the covers, and they sounded interesting.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Add me again, since you are getting close


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh...REALLY CLOSE!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I LOVED archer's books and was really hoping for some more! i'm glad to learn more is coming, I'm finally in the right place here on KB  

Can't wait for the new books!!!!!!! I have to explain that: I always wait for a trilogy to be complete, and then I buy all books at once and read all in one go (which is what I also did with the original trilogy, waited for ever for all three books to be kindle-ized and then devoured them in one go - Awesome!!!!!!)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

As much as I'd like a third one -- I'll toss one in here for our resident Scholar BTackitt.  Maybe they'll get a pick me up when when they get back from Mid-Terms.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

close, closer, closest?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Might as well add my post to the count...  who wins?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Getting there?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Are we there yet?

Why do I feel like I should go sit in the back of my car?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

My work network is waaaaay too slow to keep up with the rest of you!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

koland said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Why do I feel like I should go sit in the back of my car?


Uhm yeah, why?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I started to go out, but my bare feet hit the snow ... back in I went.

What was I was looking for?

Oh yeah, a fat boot to read by the fire...


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

koland said:


> close, closer, closest?


Reminds me of the "Bear Country Olympics" book I read to my kids.

good, better, best? Sister Bear is better than the rest!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

koland said:


> I started to go out, but my bare feet hit the snow ... back in I went.
> 
> What was I was looking for?
> 
> Oh yeah, a fat boot to read by the fire...


Haha sounds good


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

koland said:


> What was I was looking for?
> 
> Oh yeah, a fat boot to read by the fire...


Well, actually, I was looking for a book.

New bumper sticker:
Read any good boots lately?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Good thing daylight savings time starts on the 14th..."The darkness came early in midwinter, especially in the Greatwood Realm".


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

koland said:


> I started to go out, but my bare feet hit the snow ... back in I went.
> 
> What was I was looking for?
> 
> Oh yeah, a fat boot to read by the fire...


Hmmm that fat boot might help with the bare feet, but you might want to look for a book to read by the fire


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Koland! You've got one big, fat book! (errr...I mean, One Tome of Enjoyment? One Footstool of Fantasy?  One Doorstopper of Delights?)

Congratulations! (Sorry, no big fat boot, though...of course, I could substitute!)

Next!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> Good thing daylight savings time starts on the 14th..."The darkness came early in midwinter, especially in the Greatwood Realm".


I'm tellin' you what...here in the Greatwood, we're all gettin' sick of it!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hopefully they don't start charging for disk space for this thread!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha 

Congrats Koland. seems like thats problem solved


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I got in my few cross country ski ventures and snow shoeing, so I'm with ya.  Time to dust off the bike and get ready for Spring.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> Hopefully they don't start charging for disk space for this thread!


Nah! We're small potatoes compared to some!

Anyone else having fun? I just love to give stuff away. Is there something wrong with me?

Nah!

OKAY...how about a new twist? The next winner will also receive a t-shirt with the cover art of his/her choice!
I have sizes from S to 4XL!

They are really neat...I make 'em myself! Soooo...win a t-shirt made by Elves! Maybe then t-shirt weather will come sooner.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooooh a t-shirt now!  How fun!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

T-shirt weather, now there's something to dream of.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

This is obviously the most fun you can have while not reading...


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> Koland! You've got one big, fat book! (errr...I mean, One Tome of Enjoyment? One Footstool of Fantasy? One Doorstopper of Delights?)
> 
> Congratulations! (Sorry, no big fat boot, though...of course, I could substitute!)
> 
> Next!!


I have sent in my Footstool of Fantasy request. Should I also desire a Doorstopper of Delights, may I continue to play?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wiiii!!! T-shirt would be great !!! 

I decided if I should win another book, I would want to give one for my sis. I love to give away as well hehe.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

koland said:


> I have sent in my Footstool of Fantasy request. Should I also desire a Doorstopper of Delights, may I continue to play?


Of course you may!

The t-shirts are very cool. Let's dream of that warmer weather. 
(I'll be away from the keyboard for awhile--I'll count posts when I come back! See you soon...)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take the cold weather while it lasts here in Texas...  especially after what was the hottest summer on record!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Me too want the hottest summer of record!! We have had the coldest winter in 28 years I think it is.....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd take somewhere between hot and cold but so long as it doesn't snow again. According to Weather Barbie (my fond nickname for the forcaster) we've had the most snow in February in over 25 years. Yuck!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Weather Barbie?  

Where do you live?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> OKAY...how about a new twist? The next winner will also receive a t-shirt with the cover art of his/her choice!
> I have sizes from S to 4XL!
> 
> They are really neat...I make 'em myself! Soooo...win a t-shirt made by Elves! Maybe then t-shirt weather will come sooner.


Hmm ... what magical qualities might an article of elven clothing have? Apparently not the ability to resize to fit the wearer. Perhaps the ability to make one invisible? How about warm? I'll take one with the magical property of warming, please! Just so long as we don't have to post our shirt-size here, of course.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. back from todays midterm. And yes, I was in school sortof, I was taking a CPR class the last time Archer ran one of these.. See what happens when you are leaving the field of teaching and going back to get a nursing degree? school just pops up all over the place.  Ms. Archer just has impeccable timing on when she finds random books in her home.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

It's beautiful here in New Hampshire today...I saw people out on bikes for the first time this year.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

How did you do? Was it an exam?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Weather Barbie?
> 
> Where do you live?


Rural Eastern Ohio and if you saw the weekend weatherperson she'd remind you of Barbie, I swear.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I finished my MBA about a year and a half ago...didn't read one fun book for the 2 years it took.  School is great...when you're done!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

kcrady said:


> I'll take the cold weather while it lasts here in Texas... especially after what was the hottest summer on record!


My folks live in Texas (Dallas and San Antonio). It always cracks me up when I see they are getting real winter...they think 50 degrees is brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

sierra09 said:


> Rural Eastern Ohio and if you saw the weekend weatherperson she'd remind you of Barbie, I swear.


Ah. I live in Norway, pretty cold and snowy here too.. We have the Ken weatherperson..


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> My folks live in Texas (Dallas and San Antonio). It always cracks me up when I see they are getting real winter...they think 50 degrees is brrrrrrrr.


I live in Texas now but I'm a transplant from Virginia. Maybe I'm crazy, but I miss a good snowstorm where I can snuggle in next to the fire with a good book - on my Kindle now! - to read. I was out of town last week during the only real snowfall Austin has seen in a number of years... sigh...


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Ah. I live in Norway, pretty cold and snowy here too.. We have the Ken weatherperson..


Wow! Norway? You must be pretty happy with how well Norway did at the Olympics. I certainly saw a lot of Norwegian flags flying there!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

kcrady said:


> I live in Texas now but I'm a transplant from Virginia. Maybe I'm crazy, but I miss a good snowstorm where I can snuggle in next to the fire with a good book - on my Kindle now! - to read. I was out of town last week during the only real snowfall Austin has seen in a number of years... sigh...


I have fond memories of living in Austin...I went to school at SWTSU ("before" it was renamed to TSU). I remember seeing people drive in the snow the one time it happened when I was there. I saw more than one 360 on the way home from work!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The number is probably not 1, but what the heck. Someday I would like a physical, signed copy of at least one of your books. I still need to read the 2nd and 3rd books, and they are on my Amazon bookshelf, but I am kindle-less until I get money again.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> I'd take somewhere between hot and cold but so long as it doesn't snow again. According to Weather Barbie (my fond nickname for the forcaster) we've had the most snow in February in over 25 years. Yuck!


Ours says it is the coldest winter since 1895 (and that was a few weeks ago, might be since they started recording, now).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

T-Shirt -- did Archer say T-Shirt??

Oh my Tomes and Tees -- can't get much better than that!!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

The only thing better might be to be able to run into an actual signing.  Would be pretty cool to run into Gaelen herself...I mean, Archer.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd love to get a close-up look at the Elfmobile


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

ibrewalot said:


> The only thing better might be to be able to run into an actual signing. Would be pretty cool to run into Gaelen herself...I mean, Archer.


True...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

checking in again M'lady Archer! DS#1 kept your copy of Elfhunter all to himself, even though he had already read it on the Kindle. He thinks you have a great imagination, and wonderful talent.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good night Archer and the rest of you ^^


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Gnite Winter9 - stay warm!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Night, Winter...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, I will try.. I have a nice oven in my bedroom, and I'm now going to bed with a cup of hot tea and my dearest Kindle Michelle. Isn't that nice?! I go to bed half past ten to be able to read more ehe


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Stay warm.. tis a goooood day for hot tea.. brewing up a pot right now, fits perfect in my travel mug from school.. gonna run over to the new fabric store in town, so back in an hour or so to see how this is going.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmmmm, I have an ex named Michele, but that's another thread entirely!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha. Well I love my Michelle. Best purchase I could have done!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Must be the additional "l" in the name...anyway, "god natt", Winter.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmmm tea...  may have to go make myself a cup now


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

What??! Where did you learn that? That's so cool. Can you speak Norwegian??

God natt


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> What??! Where did you learn that? That's so cool. Can you speak Norwegian??
> 
> God natt


I can "type" Norwegian, but only with the help of an internet translator. It's pretty amazing what's out there available with a few queries. I have to translate Japanese (Kanji characters) from a Japanese Windows operating system to English for work and I found a translator on the internet I could type what I thought it would be in English and then compare the Japanese characters to what I saw on the PC's screen. Slow going, but it was at least do-able.

Thought you might appreciate a bit of Kindle Board Norwegian hospitality.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool! Thank you   Tusen takk   (a thousand thank you)

Yes, so nice  I'm the only Norwegian here as far as I know..


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

_What are you doing, Archer? Drawing but not releasing, I would imagine._


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, you guys are burning up the keyboards....I can't keep up with ya'll. 

Sleep tight, Winter9!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Naw Brew -- she's probably out playing with the ponies!!

Or teaching the lasses about the ponies....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think archer was leaving for a bit about 2 or 3 pages ago and would return later....more suspense.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Internet tranlators, I'd be lost without them at times.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably right, Tip...they can be a lot of work.  The people in the house behind us have two and it seems they are always out in the paddock messing with "something".  I like watching/petting "someone else's" ponies.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ms Archer we eagerly await your return! (and we don't smell "horsey")


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Surely we've earned a t-shirt for someone by now


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm just up now and checking the thread, and you guys sure has burned it up haha


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

go back to bed Winter... you'll be up all night.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

What time is it in Norway?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

kcrady said:


> What time is it in Norway?


6 hours later than USA East Coast time...that means it's wicked late!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

in other words, almost midnight! I do hope Winter is fast asleep by now.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

AFTER midnight by my calculations...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you are right, I was looking at my clock which is almost 6pm... forgot to add the hour for EST.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

All my family lives on the East Coast, so I'm hyper-conscious of that hour time difference.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

A t-shirt would be very nice.  My daughter wore shorts and a t-shirt today.  Her always cold mom wore more than that.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I have returned! Resistance is futile...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So, currently, we are watching 1979's "The Black Hole" I found out last Friday the kiddos had never seen it, so I hit up Amazon and got it. my son says um mom? how fake can we get"?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, that movie is SOOOO BAD it's hilarious!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back, Archer!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> OK.. back from todays midterm. And yes, I was in school sortof, I was taking a CPR class the last time Archer ran one of these.. See what happens when you are leaving the field of teaching and going back to get a nursing degree? school just pops up all over the place.  Ms. Archer just has impeccable timing on when she finds random books in her home.


That's right, it was CPR, and I had posted for you because I was feeling guilty that mine had expired.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been counting posts! We are getting close again!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

ooh, close again.

Just watched GI Joe - not much plot, but lots of special effects (and lots of prep for the obvious sequel).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

NO t-shirt sizes will be required to be revealed in public! PM only.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a ton of work to do for a midnight deadline (online class), and I'd much rather catch up on KB posts... <sigh>


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, as a fellow academic, I can relate. Study comes first. Don't worry, Susan...I'm sure we'll still have a few things to say tomorrow. We'll miss you!

I am in a very good mood right now--it's been a good indie-author day!
(basking in satisfaction of hard work coming to fruition)


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> NO t-shirt sizes will be required to be revealed in public! PM only.


So, what magical powers can we choose from?

It is elven, after all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Who said anything about leaving?? 

(Yeah, in a little while.  I've given myself until I finish my tea to hang out here.)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> I am in a very good mood right now--it's been a good indie-author day!
> (basking in satisfaction of hard work coming to fruition)


Now THAT sounds promising!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

One more post before I go wrestle dinner from my refrigerator.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

koland said:


> ooh, close again.
> 
> Just watched GI Joe - not much plot, but lots of special effects (and lots of prep for the obvious sequel).


Darn, you just reminded me that I have to get that DVD. Saw it when it came out but it bears rewatching.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

That good, huh?  I had forgotten about GI Joe - will have to make sure its on the netflix list


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! The SUSPENSE!
That t-shirt is as good as GONE.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Elven t-shirts either remove ten pounds of excess fat or add ten pounds of muscle, depending on the desire of the wearer.

How's THAT for magical!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh I've GOT to get me one of THOSE!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree about the T-shirt.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Muscle, I choose muscle!

Must get t GI Joe on Blu-ray, I agree.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I need an Elvish body suit!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahhh, just back from a Boy Scout meeting and the elves are still holding onto their treasures...no wonder, and elvish t-shirt is impossible to find on the open market!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooh, does a full body suit both remove fat and increase muscle?

of course, another 20 lbs of muscle makes it easier to (a) hide any extra fat, (b) move that bulk around and (c) increases metabolic rates (which makes the fat go away, over time).


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Open market? Is there a black market for Elvish t-shirts?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I brew: YOU WIN!!

Koland...yes! And it does it over your whole body, not just the top.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, there is, but those you have to deal with there are frightening...and they sometimes wear very odd rings with special powers.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

They do, don't they?
And in fact, the t-shirts are black! How appropriate!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hoooooooo, hoooooooooo!  I don't have to diet after all!  Thanx much, Archer!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> I brew: YOU WIN!!
> 
> Koland...yes! And it does it over your whole body, not just the top.


Noooooo.... only off by one msg. And I so needed that t-shirt!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw, see what happens when i go away from keyboard for a few minutes?  Sigh...  back to the exercise


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You're welcome, Sir Brew. 

PM with your shirt size and the cover you prefer. 

NOW...the rest of you loyal posters have touched my heart with the desire for Elvish t-shirts. Therefore, I will give away one more.
Here's how to win:

Answer the following questions about our Kindleboards authors. First response (all correct) WINS!

Who wrote:

a. The Resurrection of Deacon Shader
b. Baling
c. The Legend of Oescienne
d. Weight of Blood
e. Birth of the Peacekeepers
f. The Last Sandman
g. Elfhunter!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's see if I can get these right:

a-Derek Prior
b Carol Hanrahan
c Jenna Elizabeth Johnson
d David Dalglish
e Ricky Sides
f Brad Marlowe
g C S Marks


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

WELL DONE! You win!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

PM sent, Archer...and thanx again, VERY much!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sierra: I need a pm with shirt size and which cover you prefer, okay?  

Hmmm...what to give away next?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Boy, I step away for a second...  Thanks, archer. PM coming as soon as I click post on this.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you, and a big thanks to Archer and her elves!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

So many good things happens when you go to sleep    

Well, back again hehe. Good morning Archer and the rest of you  (at least from here)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning, Winter.  

Okay...so, counting back again, here are winners so far:

Sierra wins a t-shirt with Ravenshade
IBrewalot wins a t-shirt with Outcaste
Book winners are: 
Koland (actually, she gets a big boot) --Fire-heart
Mom2karen (Fire-heart)
Emily (Ravenshade)
Tip (Fire-heart)
Winter (Elfhunter)
K (Elfhunter)

Kindlegirl--just because she has a Corgi for an avatar!

Am I right so far? Didn't leave anyone out, did I?

I still have books to place, and I'm trying to think of an appropriate 'grand prize', so if you didn't win, don't give up yet!
If anyone has ideas for a special prize they'd LIKE to win, let us know.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do hope I win one more book for my sister hehe. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Morning all!

Its so much fun when the elf gets this mischievous little bent isn't it?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Goodness, you folks are up early!  Well, good morning to all...time for coffee.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

God morning  What time is it where you guys are?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning Winter! its 7am here in Tx.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, that IS early! It's 14.12 here...


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Good morning all!  I'd love to win another book today...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning kcrady  Me too hehe. a little gift for my sister. She loves fantasy!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems rather quiet in here today.  Everyone off doing other things I guess.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like I've missed a party.  That's what I get for getting wrapped up in a primary election.  LOL!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, the party will continue as soon as I tempt you with some fabulous prize!
(That is, when I figure out what it is...)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This seems like another good place to say good morning.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats to all who have won so far! and thank you Archer for being such a great giver!!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Going off for a meeting. *crossed fingers for Elfhunter for my sister* 

Checking  back later. Have fun guys!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

The house is quiet so I have time for a quick check in.  Good morning!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Oh, the party will continue as soon as I tempt you with some fabulous prize!
> (That is, when I figure out what it is...)


Hmmm, methinks there be some interesting things being bandied about in the Elven realms........


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

The suspense...  what's the prize?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

The elves are being unusually silent. This is not a good sign...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

What's the last thing an Olca hears in the Greatwood?

Whizz! (thunk!) arrrrgggghhhhhh....

The prize  is as yet undetermined. I am still thinking it over!
Here is a trivia question to get things going:

What substance affects Wood-elves, but not High-elves, with an effect similar to alcohol?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> What's the last thing an Olca hears in the Greatwood?
> 
> Whizz! (thunk!) arrrrgggghhhhhh....
> 
> ...


Why honey of course -- that magical Pooh Bear stuff!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course it's honey - best if wild


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(hic) Right!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm, I was thinking of a particular Wood Elf and I was going to say Orogond.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(blush, blush!)

Actually, Orogond has more the effect of a long, hot bath followed by an expert massage followed by several sublethal jolts of electricity (combined with dark chocolate) followed by a nice, snuggly nap in front of a warm fire. 

(sigh...)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Have I mentioned that my father used to have several beehives?  The best honey he ever got was one summer when the locust trees bloomed (which doesn't happen often).  The locust honey was almost crystal clear with an amazing delicate flavor.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Peeking in. just a small stop.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, B! Check in later and see if the game's afoot!

Locust honey is wonderful, indeed. I rarely met wild honey I didn't like.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Have I mentioned that my father used to have several beehives? The best honey he ever got was one summer when the locust trees bloomed (which doesn't happen often). The locust honey was almost crystal clear with an amazing delicate flavor.


As near as I can tell, it also doesn't crystallize, easily. Tulip poplar is much darker, almost red in color and apparently won't crystallize even after several years in temps that promote crystallization (just found a box that must be 5 years old and none of it has crystallized, despite the near 50 degree temps most of the year).

Perhaps the elves just need a bribe?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Now there's a thought...  too bad my locust honey was gone years ago


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah, but I have a supply of Everlasting Tulip Poplar Honey, conveniently bottled into elven sized containers, sitting right here...


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

You have the advantage then...  sigh


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Conting posts? Still opportunity to win that book for my sister??


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just want to say, "Hi!"


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Conting posts? Still opportunity to win that book for my sister??


Archer has been quiet for a while and hasn't decided what the prize is - but as far as I know you're still in the running with the rest of us!

And hello RedAdept! Just wanted to say that I enjoy reading your reviews every day!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's nice   Archer is the best!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree!  Archer is the best! (I am out of contact with the Internet for a few days and look what happens! ) Happy for all the winners!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Honey,  Which is an awesome substance.  We use it as an antibiotic as well as drinking it for colds and coughs.  I can honey with lemon peel or orange peel and elecampane root.    Couple teaspoons mixed with hot water and all is better.    Plus it just tastes wonderful.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Honey and bacon - two things you can add to any dish to improve it!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Bacon makes everything better!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh now you've gone and made me hungry!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Me too, so I made BLTs for dinner.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

EKing said:


> Me too, so I made BLTs for dinner.


Perversely, if the food already has bacon or honey, adding the other doesn't improve it. Chocolate, however, improves everything (even just bacon: chocolate covered bacon being the ultimate expression of this).


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure about chocolate on my bacon - but give me a stack of pancakes swimming in syrup - then drench the bacon with the syrup, mmmmmmm.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yucky but then I'm not a syrup person. I eat pancakes or waffles in butter, that's it. BLTs for dinner tomorrow don't sound bad though.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

We tried out a new pub in the area and for dessert the special was candied bacon ice-cream served on top of a double chocolate brownie.  Yum!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

about 10 years ago while taking a ceramics class for fun, our instructor made chocolate chicken for dinner for everyone on a Saturday. fryer-style chickens, coated in some kind of hot pepper, then a layer of melted chocolate, then wrapped in a solid coating of clay, and baked in the kiln for a couple hours... and I can't remember if I liked it or not.. I know I thought it was an interesting way to cook it...

Honey, in hot peppermint tea w/leamon.. great for upset tummys and sore throats.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

With all this talk of food, I need to go find some dinner.  Take care, everyone!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Bacon = Win


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Sure glad I lucked into a win last night...tonight I was out with my 7-yr old skateboarding and broke my arm/wrist in two places!  Dope!  Makes posting harder when you have to type with one hand.    At least I can still turn pages on the Kindle.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Feel better soon, Brewalot


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. I agree that anytime you have to type with one hand it's a pain. I've had to do that a few times and hate it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, guys...been gone.

Oh, Sir Brewalot! I'm so sorry you hurt yourself. 


Hi, Red!! Good to see you here. (I got your message from the boyfriend...heehee!)
Still puzzling over the prize...still have several copies of Elfhunter to give away. They sit in the box and taunt me!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I still hold hopes of one day lucking into winning that book for Mom. She's tired of reading my stuff and she's read so many kitty cat mysteries that she's burned out on those as well. I'm hoping after she's had the cataract surgery she needs but puts off that she'll read more again.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sierra, I'd say your chances are good!
I got my mom a Kindle for Christmas...she LOVES it! Best Christmas present I've ever gotten her, I think!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my last post for the evening, so good luck all and grats in advance to whoever wins this round!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good night k--try again tomorrow. 
I am also going to turn in...gave a long presentation tonight, and I'm knackered.
Will count posts in the morning! Good luck, guys. I'm thinking there's probably one winner already, but I'm too tired to find out.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

My Mom...she is not fond of modern tech. The one thing she can use is original Game Boy. I hand her my Tracfone to answer and she holds it like a snake.   The day I get a Kindle, she'll avoid it like it will bite.

Night, archer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Buenos Noches.
Oyasuminasai
Bonne Nuit
Guten Nacht
Good Night.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Buona sera
and
Bonan nokton.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

ibrewalot said:


> Sure glad I lucked into a win last night...tonight I was out with my 7-yr old skateboarding and broke my arm/wrist in two places! Dope! Makes posting harder when you have to type with one hand.  At least I can still turn pages on the Kindle.


So sorry for you!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Better keep posting, guys. 
The game's afoot! 
(Good thing it's not a hand, right, Ibrew?)

(62)

I am contemplating a piece of original artwork as a grand prize. What would you think of that?
(For a sample, check my avatar)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh now I'm definitely back in the game! Original artwork, woohoo!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds pretty groovy!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well...I reckon it beats a poke in the eye with a burnt stick.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning everybody.

Archer you are amazing -- as if your books aren't already enough of a prize!!

Off in search of Kaffa now -- well a good Italian Roast substitute at least......


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Herbal tea for me this morning - ginger lime rooibos!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Checking in again for a moment. This is my first stop of the morning, then off to LICD to read my morning comic.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kcrady said:


> Herbal tea for me this morning - ginger lime rooibos!


Sounds good!!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Checking in again for a moment. This is my first stop of the morning, then off to LICD to read my morning comic.


LICD?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I wondered about that as well archer!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

um... LICD is... an acquired taste? webcomic that has been around for 7+ years?
licd.com 
but ya kinda gotta start at the beginning to fully understand it, you can just jump right in at a few points, like they are currently visiting China, but that story arc is almost done... 
Same people do LFGcomic.com which is loosely based on WOW.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

artwork............. cool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yep I would love artwork too Dana. Here's hoping archer was close, cuz I gotta leave in 10 minutes to go to school again... siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh. 
at least I will find out how I did on my microbiology midterm today, and then take my Psych one.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

B--I have a few more books to give away first. The grand prize must wait until I run out of Elfhunter! 
You'll be fine. I have to go to school today, too. Leaving in a bit. Anyone who wants to keep chatting, please do! I'll count posts when I get back. If not, We can resurrect the thread this afternoon. 

Have fun, you guys!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I get in one more post before leaving for the day. GL to all posting!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck on those midterms!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Luck BT!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Incidentally, I gave away five copies of EH as door prizes at a dinner presentation I gave last night. 
Fifty wonderful ladies just waiting to hear about my entrepreneurial exploits--and free books! It was fun.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I so badly want a copy of Elfhunter for my sister!!! Or else maybe I should give her mine? hmmmm...

Well, enjoying life here today. My sis will come and visit me, that's so nice!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Good morning!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

still playing


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hehe me too. 

Dane what is that counter you have down there??


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Good afternoon Winter9!  Good morning everyone else...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha good afternoon! How did you know that??


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

We were talking about Norway yesterday - you're 7 hours ahead of me, from here in Texas, USA


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Good morning. 

My, I missed all the great recipe suggestions last night.  Might have to crack open one of the Jars of Elven Intoxication and pour it over pancakes and bacon this morning.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kcrady said:


> We were talking about Norway yesterday - you're 7 hours ahead of me, from here in Texas, USA


Ah! Cool! It's 17 now, what I don't remember is what is PM and what is AM??


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If I understand what you are asking correctly then your 01-12 is our 1AM to 12 Noon and your 13-23 is our 1 PM to 11 PM with either 00 or 24 being midnight.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

17 would be the same as 5pm.  It's 10am here.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Archer, my mom read Elfhunter and liked it a lot.  She said that she was worried for a bit but happy with the ending.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

pancakes.................


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Where's the side of bacon?!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That looks really yummy Dana, but is that pancakes? Are your pancakes different than ours? We have thin large pancakes.

And Dana... What is that counting thing you have?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Good morning to all


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> That looks really yummy Dana, but is that pancakes? Are your pancakes different than ours? We have thin large pancakes.
> 
> And Dana... What is that counting thing you have?


I'm dieting, so I have NO pancakes unfortunately........... so I'm stuck with pics. LOL

I did have a birthday counter up and now that has passed, I switched to a book counter... I want to finish a minimum of 3 books per month every month for the rest of the year. Should be very easy, because I did that even in December last year when life was extremely busy.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool! I clicked on it, and made one for myself!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> about 10 years ago while taking a ceramics class for fun, our instructor made chocolate chicken for dinner for everyone on a Saturday. fryer-style chickens, coated in some kind of hot pepper, then a layer of melted chocolate, then wrapped in a solid coating of clay, and baked in the kiln for a couple hours... and I can't remember if I liked it or not.. I know I thought it was an interesting way to cook it...
> 
> Honey, in hot peppermint tea w/leamon.. great for upset tummys and sore throats.


My daughter makes chicken mole but I have never had it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(93)
The hour of giving loometh nigh! Post, you mad book-winners. Post!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Posting!!!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Posting too!! My sis is sitting beside me, would be so cool to win one for her now!

What is everybody doing tonight? Or probably different time but...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmmm....  I think I shall spend a quiet evening home reading...  my photography class has been postponed until next week.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Still afternoon here, Winter9 - but have been reading on my kindle for a bit


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Back from school, the only class thats gonna kill me I think is Microbiology. it's just an insane class... 6 hours a week  in  t/th 3 hour days.. sitting for that long listening to lectures makes my head want to EXPLODE.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

That would make my head explode too...........


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

if it was stuff that was EASY to understand I can see it, but he litterally goes over a whole chapter or more each class period. So say on Tuesday we studied human medically important molds, spores, and fungi, Thursday we move onto human medically important parasites, the next tuesday we cover viruses, and Thursday it's something else. and instead of being normal where a test is worth 100 points, all of his tests are worth 150 pts. but only like 60~70 questions. it really goofed people up on the first test.. Alot of them were thinking WOW I got like a 90 on the test... then we had to remind them to divide that by 150 to get their true score...........


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah me too!

Me and my sis are watching a movie   So cozy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

O what movie? Dh was telling the kids all about the movie Xanadu last night....... I was cracking up, had to hit YouTube and find a couple of the songs to hear.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are watching Because I said so with Mandy Moore and Diane Keaton. It's funny!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Madly posting ....


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey koland   Madly posting? we?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

No, madly posting, me!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha okay   Putting in another movie now. Totally breaks my sleep-time


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Because I Said So - fun movie! 

BTackitt - when I was in college (back in the dark ages...) I had a psych of learning class right after lunch... the prof would often lecture - in a monotone - right thru lab time.  Only class I ever really fell asleep in!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, GREAT!Now I get to send TWO books to frickin' Norway!

Congratulations,Winter!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

archer said:


> Oh, GREAT!Now I get to send TWO books to frickin' Norway!
> 
> Congratulations,Winter!


Seriously!!!            YAY!!!! Amazing! That's for my dear sister!!! Thank you so much Archer!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah man .... off by one, once again. Have to run out to karate class - bet I'll miss another one.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

You and me both, Koland... oh well, maybe next time!

Congrats, Winter9 - I'm glad you won a copy for your sister.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

'Next time' has begun!

(resistance is futile)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't...resist....must....post...more...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kcrady said:


> You and me both, Koland... oh well, maybe next time!
> 
> Congrats, Winter9 - I'm glad you won a copy for your sister.


Thanks! (I guess this shouldn't count) This is for you guys, but I guess this is too early to be a winner. But I like talking to you guys! Hmf hard to stay out


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

No, stick around Winter9 - don't forget the grand prize!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Think we are gonna do a movie night tonight... I want to watch Star Trek IV. We had a movie night last week where we watched 1-6, and I missed 4 because I had to go run errands. Studying for another test, So off and on..


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay   

Bedtime for us here  my sis was happy for the book! We are going to read it together!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's reat that you won a copy for each of you Winter. You will really enjoy the books.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> It's reat that you won a copy for each of you Winter. You will really enjoy the books.


I certainly hope so! 

Hey...it just occurred to me that we're really elevating our post counts (legitimately!)
At this rate, I might make Shakespeare before next year. Heheh!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

elavating`

About enjoying the books, I know I will! Fantasy, horses and elves.... !!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol, Archer, I'm happy to have made it past Dr. Seuss!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

This thread helped you! 

Well good night!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish there was a female version of Shakespere.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

We're heading to the library in a few minutes to get books for the munchkin.  Poor thing has to read DTB.  After dinner she has her 4H dog care and training class, the highlight of the week for her.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh,boy! Dog class! Have fun.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Is she learning clicker training?  That's so much fun because the dog has fun learning.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I might obedience-train my fluffy Corgi. She can't be shown in conformation due to coat type, but obedience is fun! When I had a kennel full of Siberian Huskies, I used to compete in obedience with them. That explains a large number of grey hairs!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

No clicker training at the 4H group, but I don't know why they don't use it.  They are working on general obedience, agility and showmanship.  Karen borrows a black lab from the project leaders since we are still dog less, and Tank is rather stubborn.  Fortunately he is always hungry, she keeps treats in her pocket and he'll do anything for them.  LOL  She will be entering Tank in a show in April.  We don't expect him to do well, but she's looking forward to a day full of dog snuggles.

Karen loves Huskies!  We were in Alaska in Sept. and we stopped at every sled dog tourist spot possible.  She had a blast playing with all the husky pups, and rode on a few sleds that were adapted for dirt tracks.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Our lab mixes have at least learned that shoes in the house are not toys (not so, any they find outside) and the word "out". All other words do require treats to work, it seems, especially when they are excited (they are just past a year old, so getting their adult growth, finally, but still puppies at heart).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Get 'em in an agility class Archer.  Went with DD and her Rot mix a week or two ago -- they were having fun.imagine little Corgi legs and the weave poles -- ought to be hilarious!

Congrats Winter!!

I'm back for a short bit -- DW had some nasty dental work done so I'm been playing nurse-maid all afternoon -- don't mind at all -- she's worth it!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Stopping in to keep my name in the running...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually, Tip, Corgis are one of the top ten agility breeds!  

I think Fuzz needs to learn some basics, but she would be terrific in agility.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I'm popping in. My brain is finally going fuzzy. Went to the Olive Garden with my sister (she's being nice which means she wants something) and had a glass of wine instead of the sample they always give.   I've never drank more than a sip before so there are now little elves in my head.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, dear! Elves in your head...they're not dancing, are they?
(shudder!)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Talk to me tomorrow, they probably will be.   Another lesson learned.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I suspect they'd be very good at it.  Some of the other little breeds just fly.  But they still look funny doing it!   

The lab in my Avatar is our old man -- cross between a lab and a pot bellied pig!  The pic was a BD present from DD a few years ago -- its actually a black & white pic that she did some photoshop work on...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I love your avatar. What's his name?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, guys...busy day tomorrow. I'm off to dreamland!
Nighty-night!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> I love your avatar. What's his name?


He be Cody. When he was a wee little pup and we went to pick him out as a free puppy out in the country his tail stood straight up and has a little white tip on it -- like a flag saying "pick me pick me" amongst all his siblings.
After we got him home his tail curled up like a pigs tail -- complete curly-que -- his wag is to curl and uncurl it!! Its different and seriously cute. He's been with us for 10 years now.

Sleep tight Archer -- I'm off to get DW more pain meds and try and get her comfy for the night.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Night KB, Elves, and Archer.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

No, no, elves don't ever sleep!

'Tis an evil rumor started by dwarves.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Dropping in again to say good night...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

The lab Karen is working with is about 2 and a big puppy.  She's excited because today he went into a down a few times.  Another of their labs is in heat and they are hoping to breed her in a few weeks.  Karen has to decide if she wants to wait for a pup to be ready to take home in July, or to get a shelter dog sometime after Easter.  I'm guessing she won't want to wait and since I really don't want to do puppyhood that is fine with me.


----------



## Selibeth (Dec 28, 2009)

Adding my name again to the list.......Sweet dreams


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The joys of puppyhood.   I recall them well from when Dex was just a baby beagle. No teeth and his little eyes weren't even opened. My sister brought him down to Mom after a school bus hit the mother dog. I vowed no more puppies.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning, all! 

What? No batch of adorable fuzz-muffins (baby Corgis)? I do love them so...and I'm lucky. My females are good moms.
When they aren't, puppies can be a nightmare. I limit myself to one litter per year, usually 5 pups or so. They are spoken for before they're weaned, usually.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow you guys have sure been working hard!  

I do clicker-training with my cats actually. Been lazy this winter, but I should do it more often. One of them absolutely loves it. She's so cute! I did training with them once. I tried to teach one of them to give me her paw. I haven't done this with the other one, and I turned to her to continue to teach her to lie down. Then she gave me her paw and jumped at me with her paw in front of her! Sh was so eagerly to show me that she understood, and I hadn't even done this trick with her!! She loves this training! The other one (the one I first tried to teach to give me her paw) are mostly in it for the food I think. But Naminé loves it even if I don't have some food for her.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning, Winter.  

It's going to be a fine day here...I can finally see the grass again. Gonna get muddy though with all the snow-melt. 
Oh, boy...muddy horses! (eeewww!)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

archer said:


> Good morning, Winter.
> 
> It's going to be a fine day here...I can finally see the grass again. Gonna get muddy though with all the snow-melt.
> Oh, boy...muddy horses! (eeewww!)


Morning 

Yeah, that's one thing you don't like with spring when you have horses...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning Winter...  the new ticker is looking good!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When I said goodnight to the elves, I was the one going to sleep, not them.
And now I say Good morning to all, knowing that for Winter at least, it is afternoon.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Good morning from another on the eastern coast (the one that is having morning right now, that is).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

ACK!  Morning/Afternoon/evening?

I think I'll just adopt the saying from our friends down under.

Good Day everyone!

Actually, it would seem that elves can be induced into a sleep like state -- all you have to do is rub their ears....  Correct Archer??


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip:

Well...you have to know HOW to rub their ears. It relaxes them, that's for sure. It can also help with pain. Acupressure, y'know!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hm clicker training a cat - maybe with the one I have now it would work, he's nuts over his treats. The most fun I had clicker training was one day I set a box in the middle of the living room floor and sat on the sofa to see what my lab-mix would do. Within about 30 minutes I had her sitting in the box waiting for her treat! I think what I love the most about clicker training is that it teaches the animal to think - "_What do I need to do to get her to make that sound and give me my treat?!_"


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dana said:


> Good morning Winter... the new ticker is looking good!


Thanks  Love lists and counting things! This is the from the list I posted a while ago "Books to read before I die". I have read lots of classics, especially Norwgians, but as you can see according to this list, I still have far to go...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes...I've SEEN that list!  It's a long one.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha yes it is! I'm soon finished with the forth   But it is fun! And I get to read a lot of classics. And I don't expect to be finished tomorrow hehe.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Books are wonderful friends, aren't they?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely! I love books! And I love them even more after getting my kindle. Still need them in my shelves though. I love how I now am in a community (here) and how I discover new authors all the time. And how I can buy the books instantly! I can get lots of free classics, I can read a good fantasy, I can read some fiction, I want to read everything!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Books are life. /nod


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

So many books, so little time...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We bought a t-shirt for our odest son with that saying on it about 5 years ago.. he wore it out.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Hm clicker training a cat - maybe with the one I have now it would work, he's nuts over his treats.


My cat is laser trained. Does that count?

Of course, like most cats, the training is only apparent to the cat -- they don't do what we tell them, instead we operate our world to suit them.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Great pic of the bears - almost exactly the position my three cats/kittens were in (in MY armchair) in front of the fire last night.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

koland said:


> My cat is laser trained. Does that count?
> 
> Of course, like most cats, the training is only apparent to the cat -- they don't do what we tell them, instead we operate our world to suit them.


Nah. Can't see a difference between my youngest cat and a dog there. She don't need anything special to do these tricks, she just love to do them!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

My cat's best "trick" is knocking things off the headboard of my bed onto my head when he decides it's time for me to get up and feed him his breakfast...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahahaha that's an awesome trick!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Books are a sunshine under the shade of sun.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> hahahahaha that's an awesome trick!


Yes, and he was smart enough to think it up all on his own - rest assured _I_ didn't teach him to do that!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Can I get a suggestion on a good book about clicker training?  All I know about it is that you hold a clicker and click it before giving a treat.  I thought it was silly because I didn't want to have to have a clicker in my hand to get them to do something for the rest of their lives, but now I'm intrigued.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Give me a few minutes and I'll look some up for you - no guarantee they're available on Kindle, though


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

A book is the only place in which you can examine a fragile thought without breaking it, or explore an explosive idea without fear it will go off in your face.  It is one of the few havens remaining where a man's mind can get both provocation and privacy.  ~Edward P. Morgan


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

This looks like a pretty good page to start with for clicker training... http://www.clickertraining.com/basics


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Clicker training... first, a free website - http://www.clickerlessons.com/. There's a lot of information here, might be all you need!

_The Thinking Dog - Crossover to Clicker Training_ looks good and can be found at http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB1049. Search on clicker training at this site, they have a number of good books and videos available.

And I would also visit Karen Pryor's website at http://www.clickertraining.com. She's really the one who first started using clickers to train dolphins in the 60's.

Hope this is helpful! Clicker training can be great fun.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the links.  I checked them out a bit and it is starting to really make sense.  I'm going to get my daughter to read a bit in preparation for our new dog.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

One important thing is to have a special treat to give the instant the dog hears the clicker...  it should be something small enough that the dog can gulp it quickly and be ready for the next click/treat.  I always liked using the dog food "rolls" you can find in the pet stores - they look like summer sausages - sliced and cut up into little bite-size pieces.  My dogs go nuts for these!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

> A good book should leave you... slightly exhausted at the end. You live several lives while reading it. ~William Styron, interview, Writers at Work, 1958


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I have a wallhanging to make.. there's a new one in a quilting magazine.. Big owl, next to little owl, reading a book... I may replace the book with a Kindle.. but, maybe not. Books are universal.. only I don't know where I would put it once it is done.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

kcrady said:


> One important thing is to have a special treat to give the instant the dog hears the clicker... it should be something small enough that the dog can gulp it quickly and be ready for the next click/treat. I always liked using the dog food "rolls" you can find in the pet stores - they look like summer sausages - sliced and cut up into little bite-size pieces. My dogs go nuts for these!


Thanks for the tip. We have some small treats we give Tank that would probably work.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoooo hoo Archer! /waves


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yoo Hoo! (Waves back)

Just got in the door. I see I've been missing some great clicker-training posts.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

still playing..........


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

They lost me with all the clicker talk.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going back and count posts now. 

Been working on the design of Outcaste back cover all day. You should see it! It's SO cool.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady! You win the next one!

(Aaaaannnnd...so will the VERY NEXT PERSON who posts!)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

You don't have to count this one since I won a T-shirt. Just wanted to congratulate any new winners in case I miss them.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't count this post either, I just wanted to jump in and say Thank You!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Archer puts on sad face)
But, Sierra...don't you (snif!) WANT a book? (sniffle)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Another re-cap:

Sierra wins a t-shirt with Ravenshade
IBrewalot wins a t-shirt with Outcaste
Book winners are: 
Koland (actually, she gets a big boot) --Fire-heart
Mom2karen (Fire-heart)
Emily (Ravenshade)
Tip (Fire-heart)
Winter (Elfhunter)
K (Elfhunter)

Kindlegirl--just because she has a Corgi for an avatar! (Elfhunter)

Winter--another Elfhunter
K--whichever book she wants
Sierra--Whichever book she wants

Have I left anyone out?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take Fire-heart for my second book - as it's the second in the series!  Have to keep things nice and orderly...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Righty-o! One Doorstopper of Doom comin' your way.

IT'S GRAND PRIZE TIME!!

Anyone who wants to win an original piece of 'Archer-art', start posting!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd love to have the artwork!  However, having already won two books I'd feel kinda guilty if I won again...

I do intend to purchase Ravenshade so I'll have a complete set, Archer, just wondering if there's a way to get that one inscribed as well.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sure. I can send you a signed transparent label with the other two books...you can affix it proudly on the title page.

You guys also need to let me know to whom you wish your books inscribed.
I have a SURPRISE for everyone after the grand prize is awarded.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Alterra is such a nice place.
With sweet old Dwarves 
And eternal elves.

And really mean bad guys.

We likes it.

Just sayin......


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

That's awesome Archer!  So glad I asked!  Now about that surprise......  I wonder......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And, Geoff...Alterra LOVES you, too. 

(For YOU I have a very special surprise!)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I got lost with clicker talk as well.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry about that - I promise I'm done, except that I would love to find out eventually from mom2karen how her daughter does with it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> IT'S GRAND PRIZE TIME!!
> 
> Anyone who wants to win an original piece of 'Archer-art', start posting!


Excited about 'Archer-art'!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooooohhhh....a surprise for everyone?! What could it be? We'll all be glued here now, archer!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, THAT could get sticky!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Sticky like honey?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Well, THAT could get sticky!


Sticky brings us back to honey! Yum!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm trying to cut down.

(A Twelve-step program for Wood-elves)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

O Artwork I'm in.. 
and going for walk with hubby


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Of course I do, Archer ( I hate to see Elves sniffle... ) and especially since I've been trying to win one since...forever. I always said if I had the chance it would be Elfhunter and thank you. Mom will also thank you since she'll probably snag it first.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Art-cher, I can't wait to see the "back" cover!


----------



## Selibeth (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey...... who ate all the honey?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(hic!) I dunno! (hic!)

Archer passes out from honey-drunkness.
Gosh...better put 'er to bed!
The prize will soon be won...see you in the morning, O Kindlefriends.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

good night archer


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oooooo Honey...... yum, pass it over.. I need some too!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooh, another "winner soon". for those keeping track, that means that whoever posts just after I do has a very high chance of winning!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll try


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

Won't you bee my honey?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Honey makes the world go round


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww good things happen when I go to sleep. 

Morning here in Norway. Guess you are all sleeping now? 
Grand Prize time!   And surprise! Hm what could it be? 

I have to wait reading the books until my sis get's her. Sigh. Looking really forward to it!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Enjoy, Winter9!  I've read them all on my Kindle, just looking forward to having the DTB copies on my bookshelf.  I'm actually rooting for someone else to win the grand prize - not that I wouldn't love to have it, I just want to be fair to everyone else - but I'm having too much fun to stop posting just yet!

Besides, I'm very curious about the "surprise" Archer has for us!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well...nobody has cracked the magic number yet! (Not quite...)

Good morning, friends and neighbors!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning, archer!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning Archer and Dana and everyone else! 

I have now cleaned my apartment! Now I feel really good. All that remains before I can sit down with my Michelle and a cup tea is to walk my cats and take a shower! Ten after a while my mom will come and we will spend the evening together having a pre-Eurovision Song Contest-night! That will be so fun!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

mmmmm tea!  gonna go make a cup right now!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning Winter - wouldn't want to sail over here and clean our place too, would you?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Tea sounds wonderful... I think I'll join you...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hot tea w/honey. perfect way to start the day, and Good morning to all.
Taking my DD to go see Alice in Wonderland in 3d... 9am showing.. have a great day and Congrats to whomever wins the artwork! I'm sure it will be FANTASMAGORICAL!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

DANA is the lucky 1,000 post!

Koland...I can't believe you missed it by one...AGAIN!
In respect for all who have experienced several 'near-misses' in life, I hereby award you a commemorative 'Elfhunter' t-shirt.

(I tried to win the grand prize but all I got was this dumb t-shirt?)


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats, Dana...must be one special cup of tea!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

archer said:


> DANA is the lucky 1,000 post!
> 
> Koland...I can't believe you missed it by one...AGAIN!
> In respect for all who have experienced several 'near-misses' in life, I hereby award you a commemorative 'Elfhunter' t-shirt.
> ...


I love it (and so true). At least I can wear it with my fat boot. Only a few more contests and I'll have a complete outfit for sitting by the fire or going out in the snow!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations Dana!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

I LOVE that shirt!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe I should send Koland a sweatshirt, then! T-shirt a little cold for the snow. But spring is coming!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, look how much has happened... went on a date last night, so stayed disconnected to hang out with hubby!   Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

koland said:


> Morning Winter - wouldn't want to sail over here and clean our place too, would you?


Of course, you pay the trip? But I would rather fly  Faster..

And congrats Dana!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

*
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a winner!

Thank you, archer!    *


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners! Congrats Dana!!

I think I will have tea and toast for breakfast; butter and HONEY on the toast of course!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sierra wins a t-shirt with Ravenshade
IBrewalot wins a t-shirt with Outcaste
Book winners are: 
Koland (actually, she gets a big boot) --Fire-heart
Mom2karen (Fire-heart)
Emily (Ravenshade)
Tip (Fire-heart)
Winter (Elfhunter)
K (Elfhunter)

Kindlegirl--just because she has a Corgi for an avatar! (Elfhunter)

Winter--another Elfhunter
K--Fire-heart
Sierra--Elfhunter

Koland--a t-shirt with cover of her choice
Dana--Artwork!

NOW have I left anyone out?


As for the surprise...I will announce it later. When you see another post from me, check it!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

anticip---------ation!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! I got the artwork! Cool beans!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

A surprise! And I have to go out for the day.   Guess I'll be off by more than one post, this time...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm hanging around the house reading Inferno today...  so I'll be around....


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

What a large list of winners!  Those elves are very generous.  Must be the great influence Archer has over them.

When we get our dog I'll post how we are doing with clicker training.  I'll probably do it on the Off Topic board, but I'll try to remember to post on one of Archer's threads too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

peeking in... Alice in Wonderland 3d was not worth the $22.50


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Mm2karen - if you think about it and remember me by then, send me a pm to let me know where to find your thread

BTackitt - was wondering about the movie - so I should wait until it's out on video?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If you simply MUST see it, I would only suggest just 2d, if you can wait... DVD yeah..


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We went out last night and saw some teenagers all dressed up to go see Alice in Wonderland... weird.  Neither of us has any desire whatsoever to go see it, so we won't even go there when it comes out on DVD.

Avatar in 3D = totally worth it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/Agree EKing. We all loved Avatar in 3d.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

The suspense is killing me...  where's archer?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Back in for the night! But mom and I am seeing a movie right now. being back tomorrow! Good night people!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Niht Winter! enjoy the movie.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm still around.  I'm trying to get some chores done while checking in once in a while.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

The elves have kidnapped Archer, it seems. Maybe she wasn't authorized to give away so much of their stuff?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dana said:


> I'm hanging around the house reading Inferno today... so I'll be around....


I just got back home after being out all day. I hope you like reading Inferno. 

EDIT: I read your answer: The Quasi-Official March Reading Game


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> As for the surprise...I will announce it later. When you see another post from me, check it!


Guessing that 'later' didn't mean 'later today', I'm turning in and will check again tomorrow to see if archer has shared her surprise with us.

The suspense is building...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Good night.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

oh good I didn't miss it yet. We have been out running errands.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, guys--it's really late here and I JUST got back in town and into computer range. Wasn't expecting to be gone this long.
You guys have probably mostly gone to bed by now, so I'll share with you in the morning. Not that big a deal anyway, but you'll find out in the morning.

Goodnight!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Goodnight.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Bummer... wait another day!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The great giveaway concludes!

Sierra wins a t-shirt with Ravenshade
IBrewalot wins a t-shirt with Outcaste
Book winners are: 
Koland (actually, she gets a big boot) --Fire-heart
Mom2karen (Fire-heart)
Emily (Ravenshade)
Tip (Fire-heart)
Winter (Elfhunter)
K (Elfhunter)

Kindlegirl--just because she has a Corgi for an avatar! (Elfhunter)

Winter--another Elfhunter
K--Fire-heart
Sierra--Elfhunter

Koland--a t-shirt with cover of her choice
Dana--Artwork!

NOW have I left anyone out?


As for the surprise...

...well, you might not think it's much of a surprise, but the Elves guilted me into it.


Hackeynut, MLPmom, Selibeth, Rie42, Annalog, Susan in VA, Devilmafia, DNAgirl,
MLPmom and GeoffThomas all posted multiple times in the contest. Some of them have won books before in other contests, but some haven't.
Everyone who made the effort to win a book will win one! I don't believe Hackeynut, Devilmafia, Selibeth, or Susan have won yet. I'm not certain of Annalog, MLP, or Rie. DNA and Geoff have won books already.

T-shirts to DNA and Geoff if they want them.  

Honorable mentions (folks who, by my reckoning, posted only once) are: Half-orc, Neo, andra, loca, and chatnoir. I have a wee prize in mind for them, too. Everyone who wants to claim prizes should either post or send me a pm. 

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone!  I had a great time talking about dogs and training and food and honey and all sorts of other strange and intriguing topics. I hope to keep in touch with everyone, and REALLY hope you enjoy your prizes! 

your friend, 'Archer'


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that's awesome, archer!  Thank you so much for hosting this contest, it's been great fun and has pulled me into the KB community that I've been lurking on for the past several months!  I'm looking forward to getting the books that I won, and I'm glad everyone is getting something!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

*Archer, thank you for your generosity! It's been a pleasure to get to know you and your work through this thread.* ​


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay!! I'm glad you've quit lurking. Now I hope to see you around a lot more.  

I'm looking forward to your response to the trilogy. Hope you enjoy it! 

Geoff--you're getting a very special prize, though you don't know it yet.

DANA: I got your pm, and I will respond to it today. I have a couple of questions before I generate your drawing. 
(I see a butterfly...a beautiful one!)


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Archer, I can't wait!  So glad that an idea has already came to mind!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all winners!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, indeed, Ms. Tackitt!

I should probably mention that it might be awhile before those books arrive. You need to send addresses and to whom you want the book(s) inscribed. Then I will need to box 'em up and get 'em to the Post Awful. Just be patient--if an inordinate amount of time goes by, message me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

You should already have my address and info, but tell me if you need a resend


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you Archer! I will send you a PM with info  

You and the elves are the best!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for running this contest.  It was fun  to get to know so many Kindle Board members.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

You are an amazing author...and so much more.  An author writes books, but only a friend takes a personal interest in those that read the books.  Thank you very much for being both!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sir Brew:

Back atcha. (Thanks for taking an interest and being a friend.)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I absolutely agree with that ibrewalot! 

I look really forward to read them. I wanted to read them from the first time I saw the covers on amazon!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love seeing winners.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Rie, have you gotten all three DTB? I think I sent you one from the last contest. If you need the next one, send me the details!

I LOVE winners, too! You're definitely a winner. Thanks, Winter! Your books will take the longest to arrive...but you have lots to read in the meantime!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's okay, and yes, I have lots to read! Started Gone with the Wind now for the reading game. Both  will be sent to me since my sister is at school now. I will send you her name and stuff. 

I will miss this thread. It was fun getting to know you guys more!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The best reward is that you continue to write.

Alterra could go on for a long time.

And then I bet there are other ideas in there.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks again, Archer. I think you should have everything you need from me but if not let me know and I'll shoot a PM your way.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> The great giveaway concludes! ... As for the surprise... Everyone who made the effort to win a book will win one!
> I'm not certain of Annalog ...
> your friend, 'Archer'


Thanks Archer! I will send you a PM. I agree with geoffthomas: "The best reward is that you continue to write."

I won a copy of _Elfhunter_ in an early contest that you autographed to my two granddaughters. They were thrilled to receive the book as an extra Christmas present! The eldest granddaughter is working on her book report assignment which is on _Elfhunter_.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Archer, let me know if you need my addy (not sure if you still have it). I agree with the others when they say you're awesome for doing this! Thanks again!

Emily


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

It has indeed been a pleasure getting to know everyone!  I'm sorry to see the contest end as well, I've had a lot of fun here.

And I agree wholeheartedly with ibrewalot - and couldn't have expressed it better.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Today I am going to the post awful with a boatload of books. They're going media rate, so you should get them in about a week. Norway is going as inexpensively as I can manage...might be a while for that one! 

Fingers crossed they all get there safely!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I didn't even check this thread yesterday and here I see that I won! That is awesome!!

Thank you so much archer. That is really very very kind of you.

I just started reading Fire-Heart the other night and I have to say, I had forgotten how much I really fell in love with your characters. I missed them! 

I have a few nephews that I think would love to read this series, which is the only downfall of having stuff on your Kindle, you can't really loan them out.

Just let me know when you are ready for my info and I can get it to you, no rush though, it looks like you have quite a lot to mail out already.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will help you cross fingers!  

Thank you Archer!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Rie, have you gotten all three DTB? I think I sent you one from the last contest. If you need the next one, send me the details!
> 
> I LOVE winners, too! You're definitely a winner. Thanks, Winter! Your books will take the longest to arrive...but you have lots to read in the meantime!


I don't have any of the DTB's of yours. I didn't get one before. 

Marie


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

THANKS Archer -- you are AMAZING!!

By the way -- now well into Ravenshade and starting to really understand how you can love Gorgon!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

archer...I received my Elfhunter today in the mail...woohoo!  Thank you again so much! I have it on my kindle but didn't realize how big it is in person. You are very generous to be sending out free copies AND paying for postage! I'm sure everyone will be checking in as their copies arrive this week. 

Loved your corgi drawing on the envelope!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Winter--I am still plotting. Took your parcel to the post awful and found that it was going to cost $40 shipping (minimum!).  Now I am splitting them into two and hoping that makes it a LITTLE less painful! I'll keep you posted! (So to speak...)

Glad you got yours already, KG! Marie, I think your Elfhunter is on its way.
I appreciate you guys letting me know when they arrive.  

Tip:  You MUST let me know when you get to the end. Please


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry it's so expensive for you   I almost don't have money now either, or I could help you.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No worries, Winter...I knew the job was dangerous when I took it. 

I just wanted to let you know that it's just going to take a little longer than I thought while I figure this out. ?? ?? You'll get your books, and I will let you know when you may expect them as soon as I have a decent estimate.

(Perhaps I should enlist the aid of a couple of African swallows? They could grip it by the husk...)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, that sounds lik a good idea!


----------



## hawkangel (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, I live in Australia and just finished reading Elfhunter. Would love a signed copy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Archer et.al , I did get a 101% (extra credit 1 pt) on my Botany midterm! YAY!
Microbiology, I Am happy with an 85%... that class is insanely difficult.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Woo-HOO!

BTackitt is a genius fine,
Of her the lesser students whine.
She tackles tests with vim and verve,
They whine because she wrecks the CURVE!

Yay!

Archer (who holds a Ph.D in Biology) is proud of you!!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

WAY TO GO BTackitt   

A job well done that you can be very proud of!!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Tip: You MUST let me know when you get to the end. Please


That I will!! It'll be a bit more though -- currently about a third of the way in but we managed to book ourselves into an insanely busy schedule for the next week or so. Let's see the next few days bring a Willie Nelson concert tonight, a surprise birthday party for a good friend tomorrow, a Wynton Marsalis concert Saturday, a cousins dinner Monday (we got tired of only getting together when somebody died so now have a standing dinner date monthly!). And it doesn't slow down for about another week -- seriously cutting into my reading time!! I will get it done though!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Archer, I got Ravenshade in the mail today!!  Whoo-hoo!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Avec plaisir, mon ami.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Archer,

Where ya been? Haven't heard from you.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Archer,
> 
> Where ya been? Haven't heard from you.


I have been in the secret recesses of the secret lands, doing very secret things secretly.
Tomorrow I'm moving on to the clandestine lands, where I shall engage in clandestine subterfuge.

How about you?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Elfhunter arrived today! Thank you again, Archer. Mom has already been leafing through it.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

archer said:


> I have been in the secret recesses of the secret lands, doing very secret things secretly.
> Tomorrow I'm moving on to the clandestine lands, where I shall engage in clandestine subterfuge.
> 
> How about you?


I've been doing the same thing!  Ain't that somethin'?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just to spark everyone's curiosity, I am planning a new giveaway with a VERY unique prize!
Not a copy of Elfhunter.
Not a copy of Fire-heart
Not a copy of Ravenshade.
Not a t-shirt, map, or poster. Not even a piece of artwork.

This is one of a kind. It's cool! awesome! tremendous! stupendous! You will want it. (This includes you, Geoff!).

I will announce it as soon as I have the prize in my hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, goody!  She's giving away the Elfmobile!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oboy, more fun!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I will have to check here as soon as I get back home!


Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, goody! She's giving away the Elfmobile!





archer said:


> I will announce it as soon as I have the prize in my hand.


It can't be the Elfmobile unless it is currently away from home!

New book!?!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll never tell! 
(ummm...until I tell.)

A few subtle hints:

1. It does not have wheels (sorry, Ann...).
2. It is highly collectible.
3. You WILL want it!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

archer said:


> I'll never tell!
> (ummm...until I tell.)
> 
> A few subtle hints:
> ...


What if we already have it?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG she is giving away a jar of honey! YUM!

no wheels, completely collected (hehe) and we always want it in our home.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> 3. You WILL want it!


I want it already and I don't know what it is yet!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

She's giving away an Elf!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

An open jar of honey is an empty jar of honey - just thought I would point out this profound observation.

With elves (especially wood elves) around no jar of honey would last to make it through the mails (I don't think).

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

But wouldn't elves collect the empty jars?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, goody! She's giving away the Elfmobile!


That's what I was hoping - but I don't think it fits in her hand!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I am now in possession of one fat boot ... anxiously awaiting the arrival of a t-shirt, to see if it can be wrapped around the other foot in the event of snow.

A map, a map! I guess the prize is a map!

Does that mean I get one?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Another hint:
The prize weighs more than five ounces. (Sorry, Koland).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Still works for a bottle/jar of honey...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

A horse?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good guesses, but WRONG-O!


(Actually, Emily's is probably the closest...)

I might accept honey as a bribe, though. Geoff is right--no open honey jars around Wood-elves. Not for long!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My side job is mind-reading...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

EKing said:


> My side job is mind-reading...


Oh, dear. Well, in my case, I hope you brought your magnifier!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Binoculars would be more like it!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

a telescope!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Any book by Archer weighs more than 5 ounces.  

Collectable -- Alterra Action figure?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Action figure? I WISH!

(I DO have pewter miniature figures, though...we've got Dwarves, Elves, trolls, even a tangle of Ulfar! And Olcas...mustn't forget them!)


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Archer, where is the best picture of Gorgon?  I was thinking of carving him but need a good shot of him to lock it into my head.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OOOO A puppy!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgon is whatever you make of him. I have only ever shown his eyes. 
There's a reason for that...once I draw him, that's what he _is_. I prefer to let my words paint a picture in the readers' minds. 
I have paintings of him at home, of course, but they've never been seen outside the house. 

For the record, I would LOVE to see what you come up with.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Is it a pewter model of a dwarf?  Hmmm.  That would be sweet.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Is it a pewter model of a dwarf? Hmmm. That would be sweet.


Archer's sense of humor is a little odd .. probably a pewter model of horse poop (after all, "a horse" has been declared the closest guess so far, but real horse poop wouldn't be very "collectible" ... other than to pick it up and dispose of it).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No pewter hors d'ouevres...I know how disappointing that must be!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Then it must be about 5 oz of plastic horse poop.    javascript:void(0);


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(drawing up and lifting chin in _hauteur_)
I would never insult my friends with faux poup du jour!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

archer said:


> (drawing up and lifting chin in _hauteur_)
> I would never insult my friends with faux poup du jour!


LOL Hey it wouldn't insult me. I think it would be cool. It would go along with the collection of things my boys have already given me like that.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I suppose it could be like those plastic doggie poops you buy to hide your house key in...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

an arrow................


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a good guess!
(I don't know who would _want_ one of my arrows, though.)


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

CD?

_pulls her thinking cap on a bit tighter.........._ LOL


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

A scroll?  Or Wait a fancy horse bridle?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

All good guesses, Rie!

Dana, I wish I had one to give! Been wanting to record one forever.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't wait to hear what it is.  A CD would be a wonderful thing from you.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gorgon's ring?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Shudder!)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd rather have the horse poop than the ring.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> I'd rather have the horse poop than the ring.


A wise choice, madame!

(Now, unfortunately, I've got Simon and Garfunkle running around my brain. 'I'd rather have the horse poop than the ring...yes I would...if I only could...I surely would! Hmmmm Mmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm, perchance a guided tour of the Greatwood, on horseback, led by the elf master herself


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip:

You don't need to post any contest to win that! (However, you would have to know how to ride...) 

I can see I totally confusticated people with the 'horse' thing...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I know I have been confusticated many times! Hope it doesn't happen again at work.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I have the week off from school (YAY SPRING BREAK) spending today finishing off at least 2 quilts, maybe as many as 4... so only checking  in now and agian.. Tomorrow, reorganize the fabric stash so it is no longer falling out of the shelves and onto the floor... 
Hopefully Archer will announce what it is at some point so I can drool some more.

Oh and designed a possible quilt this morning.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Uh, oh...BT, are you a fabric addict too? I know I am. 
Boxes and boxes of the stuff I've collected. Fortunately, I have a good friend who LOVES to make my exotic fabrics into stuff. It's like Christmas every time I get a package from her. 

I know what the prize is...I just have to be in possession of it before I can offer it. Since I am enjoying everyone's speculation in the meantime, I won't reveal it yet! YAY SPRING BREAK!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah yes, lots of folks here who take big pieces of cloth and cut them up into little pieces of cloth to sew back together to make big pieces of cloth!  

DW does a lot of that too. So much so that when I finished off the lower level of our house I presented her with a 7 foot x 12 foot Cedar lined closet to keep all of the various big/little/in-between pieces of cloth that had not yet turned into beautiful big pieces of cloth. She seemed pretty happy with the closet -- she also filled it up rather rapidly -- its remarkable how much room them little pieces o' cloth take up!  
The closet resides adjacent to HER 16 x 17 room that is adjacent to OUR 16 x 25 library/media room (her's is smaller 'cuz the 8x8 wine cellar came out of her side!  Me, I get a corner of the big room


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Ah yes, lots of folks here who take big pieces of cloth and cut them up into little pieces of cloth to sew back together to make big pieces of cloth!


Be honest, there are SOME fabrics that look MUCH better when they are cut up into unrecognizable sizes. I LOVE Fabric, but I know there are some prints that make me shudder.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Tip, my husband would think your priorities weren't straight....  He would have made the wine cellar bigger than the fabric closet.    I, however, see the wisdom in keeping the wife happy.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I can relate to that. 

Although I must confess -- I didn't make the wine cellar -- it was in the house when we bought it -- I did make the rest though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you Tip.
Keep your lady happy.
My wife has the basement bedroom as her fabric room.
One of the upstairs bedrooms that is now her sewing room (1 Viking Diamond, 1 Viking One+, 1 Viking serger, cutting table, computer, lovebird, patterns, thread, fabric). 
And the guest bedroom serves as her sewing room extension and ironing room.

If she is happy, I am happy.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I say the key to a successful marriage is in that little sentiment going both directions.

For me to say: 
"If she is happy, I am happy."

And for her to say:
"If he is happy, I am happy."

And we both try continually to make it so.

Of course, it helps to have married the very best friend I've ever had in this world!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Tip, you and I and Intinst and archer seem to definitely have that in common.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Did we miss what the big give-a-way was?  Horse poop?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Tip, you and I and Intinst and archer seem to definitely have that in common.


We are the lucky ones who can be in long-term relationships with our best friends. I was fortunate when I married my best friend (37 years ago next month).

When we bought our house, we had the plans changed so that two bedrooms became one long room for the model railroad, mostly DH's, with a window in the closet so that it would be appropriate to contain a workbench. (We received a lot of strange looks when we asked for a window that could be opened to be put into the closet! ) The other 'spare' bedroom became my paper storage and craft room. (The granddaughters are coming over next week so I will have to do some organizing this week. ) We share the den/library/computer room.

I have lost count of the number of times when I had conversations with others where I said, "Of course it helps that I married my best friend." I think it is sad when two people in a close relationship cannot consider the other person at least a "very good friend." I have known too many people in marriages where that has not been the case.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Did we miss what the big give-a-way was? Horse poop?


No, you did not miss it.

This discussion reminded me of a couple garden statues (life-size rabbit and tortoise) that I bought years ago that were made out of "zoo doo" (non-horse poop). They were intended to slowly dissolve into the garden when it rained. Since I lived in Tucson, AZ at the time, that took a few years!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Annalog said:


> No, you did not miss it.
> 
> This discussion reminded me of a couple garden statues (life-size rabbit and tortoise) that I bought years ago that were made out of "zoo doo" (non-horse poop). They were intended to slowly dissolve into the garden when it rained. Since I lived in Tucson, AZ at the time, that took a few years!


Hahaha!
I remember 'zoo-doo'.

Matt, and Stef, no you haven't missd it. I still haven't told everyone what it is yet. 
Congratulations, Annalog, on 37 years! Jeff and I will have been...let me see...I think it's thirty-four. He's my first, last, and only.
We were friends for a LONG time before we got married. It's a good system.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Hahaha!
> I remember 'zoo-doo'.
> 
> Matt, and Stef, no you haven't missd it. I still haven't told everyone what it is yet.
> ...


I always have to count to figure it out. (Graduated HS in 71, engaged in 72, married in 73, subtract from current year. ) DH and I were friends for a few years before we started dating and he is the only person I ever dated. (I did not want to date anyone else.) It seems like forever and a very short while at the same time.  (Sometimes it seems as if our daughter was born just a few years ago and she turns 30 in May!)


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Annalog said:


> two bedrooms became one long room for the model railroad, mostly DH's, with a window in the closet so that it would be appropriate to contain a workbench.


AH... We have trains too. Most of ours are outside. We are building a garden railroad. Hubby likes to go out and putter with it when he has a few moments off from work. Use to have them all in the house now they have moved. Even have an old play house that has turned into a workbench and storage for the engines and cars.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an HO layout just DYING to be built...when we built our house 10 years ago I claimed a 14x9 section of the basement for ti but was soon overruled so the kids could have a play area.  Once they grow up a bit more (they are 7 and 10) I'm takin' it over!  They might even want to help when they get old enough to be able to mess with the tiny structures/people in HO scale.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> I have an HO layout just DYING to be built...when we built our house 10 years ago I claimed a 14x9 section of the basement for ti but was soon overruled so the kids could have a play area. Once they grow up a bit more (they are 7 and 10) I'm takin' it over! They might even want to help when they get old enough to be able to mess with the tiny structures/people in HO scale.


I have N Scale and also some G scale. Have the old ones from when I was a kid. We also have a lot of HO scale. If I am not reading I am watching hubby with his large scale. Our kids never developed an interest in the trains. But that is ok. I like them.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got an N gauge layout that has been designed on paper, had the track layout completed and tested on a temporary board and is awaiting permanent mounting and the build out of the landscape, terrain features, etc.  Will be quite a while before its all completed as I only really dabble at it a few hours a month.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

We have had various model railroad layouts since our first year of marriage in HO, N, On30, and O gauges. Our daughter received train themed gifts (including a beautiful quilt from my mom) before she was born. Both DH and I are members of the Arizona division of the PCR (Pacific Coast Region) of the NMRA (National Model Railroad Association). Our daughter was a member for a while (15 years ago); her main interests were Chessie and circus trains.   I used to build all of the buildings and paint most of the people before DH switched to O scale. (I will again if I ever have enough time but currently most of my spare time goes to origami and getting ready for chickens.  ) There is space reserved outside for a future railroad. One of the wonderful things about model railroading is that the railroad is never finished; at least any time ours approaches being finished either we move or there is a massive remodel.  

Back on topic: Horses and trains are both forms of transportation. Birds were also used as a type of transportation, at least in a sense. Feathers are used on arrows. So, how about something made from Raven feathers? A quill pen used to write something about Alterra? (Yes, I know that is reaching.  )


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! Your imaginations know no bounds! And...feel free to pursue any diverting topic--prize has not yet arrived. I thought it would get here this week, like, today, but now I find that it might be end of the week (Friday). 

Perhaps another hint:
No wheels, collectible, you'll want it, weighs more than 5 ounces, there is a horse connection, it is NOT poop.
It is reasonably colorful (eliminating a map or a raven-quill).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

So...I have thought of a prize to be won while we're waiting for the other prize.
Ready??

Should you post the lucky post, you will win:
An exclusive (shut up, Geoff!) first look at an Alterran short story which will be published in an upcoming anthology.
I have not as yet signed the exclusivity agreement, but I will by the end of the week. Therefore, the prize must be awarded before I do. I will send you the document (which I will then trust you to not copy-and-paste to all your friends), and you will be privy to a bit of Alterran Lore which will not become known to the rank-and-file until the Anthology comes out. Once I sign the agreement, I can no longer share the story.  NOW'S YOUR CHANCE!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm...."No wheels, collectible, you'll want it, weighs more than 5 ounces, there is a horse connection, it is NOT poop.
It is reasonably colorful (eliminating a map or a raven-quill)."

The following things ALL fit this description I think:
- horse blanket
- sculpture of a favorite Alterra character
- stained glass window of Alterra
- original cover art, framed (to bump past 5oz)
- a replica of Galen's daggers

...and the list goes on.  Need more narrowing clues, Archer.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> Hmmm...."No wheels, collectible, you'll want it, weighs more than 5 ounces, there is a horse connection, it is NOT poop.
> It is reasonably colorful (eliminating a map or a raven-quill)."
> 
> The following things ALL fit this description I think:
> ...


Well..I'm not sure everyone would want a horse blanket. The other items are a bit...ummmm...grander than the actual reality. Incidentally, I paint on masonite. My cover art weighs more than 5 oz.--no frame required. 
We are now vying for the 'pre-event prize'. Mr. Brew's post counts as no. 1.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I've got an N gauge layout that has been designed on paper, had the track layout completed and tested on a temporary board and is awaiting permanent mounting and the build out of the landscape, terrain features, etc. Will be quite a while before its all completed as I only really dabble at it a few hours a month.


I'm in a similar spot, Tip...I designed a 14'x9' layout with a computer program I bought and have it all ready for when I get the space made available. I have a logging theme and have several mills, out-buildings, etc along with a shay and some logging cars I built from kits. Should be fun if it ever happens.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Archer -- count me in!  

As to the original prize -- are they pointed and can you hear thorough them?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting reading about all the train fans! I dabbled in it a few years back - N scale, and my favorite train was a Norfolk & Western steam passenger locomotive, though I never did get a permanent layout built for it.  My grandfather was a machinist for N&W, so there's some family history involved.

As for the "secret" prize...  for some reason I just can't get thoughts of "Outcaste" out of my head.  An advance review copy perhaps?  Certainly a collectable, desirable, and related to horses.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip: Another imaginative guess! My ears weigh less than 5 oz., though.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, okay, KCrady is right.
The mystery prize is THE one and only 'printer's proof' advance copy of 'Outcaste'. This is highly collectible. It will be signed and inscribed by the author. More to the point...it's anyone's guess as to when the actual book publication will occur. This is an advance reading copy. I will have very few, and they are already dedicated. This one is the only one still available, and it is the first! 

The rest of you may have to wait quite a while to read it, I fear. 

It's reasonably colorful, doesn't have wheels, has a horse on it, is highly collectible, and (if you love Alterra) you want it!

(What will happen to Gaelen, Fima, Nelwyn, Orogond, and Galador? Only one will know before the rest.)


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooh....  VERY nice!

I've just started Elf Hunter, so I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG!  This is grander than anything I listed before!  To that end, I know myself to be extremely competitive when the stakes are high, and in this case they are.  Therefore, lest I inadvertently destroy friendships I've made on this forum (and this thread in particular) I plan to cheer from the sidelines on this one.  Good luck to all!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I am definitely in the running for this one! I've been waiting to find out what happens next ever since I finished reading "Ravenshade"!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, two great prizes - a pre-exclusive look at an Alterran short story followed by the one and only 'printer's proof' advance copy of 'Outcaste'! This is tempting me to post frequently while at work!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

O an Alterran Short story AND Outcaste? I'm SO in.. DS#1 will be green with envy! and 2 simultaneous prizes up for grabs. this is awesome!

Oh, and side note, I did finish 1 quilt top yesterday, but it was queen size, so I gave myself permission not to do the others. They are all smaller, and I know I can do 2 of them today.

Once I figure out my new camera, I will happily post pics.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Calming self - got to remember the current contest is for the short story!  I'd love to have both, but given a choice I'd definitely go for "Outcaste"!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, it's possible (though not likely) to win both! 
And I plan to throw in a bit of a twist with this contest. 

Now, for your amusement, an Alterran trivia question:
difficulty level 1 (easy):

How many Asari were originally sent to Alterra during the Time of Mystery? 

a. five  b. seven  c. nine  d. twelve  e. None of the above; the Asari did not appear until early in the First Reckoning.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

b. seven


....no, wait...12?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No, I'm sorry. There were twelve sent originally; only seven remained in the Western regions. Three went East, and two were seduced into Evil (they were the progenitors of the Bodvari. They are both gone, thank heavens!).

Okay...I must now try to stump you. 

(ahem!)
Lord Kotos was first known as 'The Persuader'. By what name is he known at present?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

He is called "The Deceiver" by the elves, and they name him Trachair, the treacherous


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job! You're right.

If you win the short story, you can read about it.  

Okay...next question: Orogond is not Gaelen's first love. Her heart was given to another. What was his given name, and what does it mean?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Easy one, his name was Ri-Elathan, which means 'King of Wisdom'!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Not so easy...that was not his given name. (What was his name when he was born?)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow!  An advance copy and a short story!  I hope I can pop on often today.

I'll bring my Kindle up so I have a shot at the trivia.  I'm hopeless at remembering names.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmmm, now I have to dig deeper...

Got it!  Farahin, which means Welcome Rain!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

New work from archer is always to be wished for.
And her generosity in gifting to her fans is unmatched.

Archer, with this new publishing deal - will the subsequent Outcaste book(s) come soon after the first?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Hmmmmm, now I have to dig deeper...
> 
> Got it! Farahin, which means Welcome Rain!


And Gaelen's pet name for him is 'Rain' (do I get extra credit? )


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You DO get extra credit!

Now, what name does she give to Orogond?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer said:


> You DO get extra credit!
> 
> Now, what name does she give to Orogond?


Thaylon - trustworthy?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Right-O!

What is the irony in Gaelen's giving him that name? (One must have read Fire-heart to know this one).

Another question: Who founded the City of Dun Arian?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Thaylon is also Orogond's given name from his parents (I just got to that part a bit ago.  )


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, you just beat me to the answer, ibrewalot!

But did you know that Dun Arian was founded by the renowned scholar Salasin?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(oh, the irony!) 
You're right!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Ah, you just beat me to the answer, ibrewalot!
> 
> But did you know that Dun Arian was founded by the renowned scholar Salasin?


I didn't remember that part...I thought it might be the father of the current King there, but wasn't sure. I'm only just past that into the desert at the moment.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Note to self: Do not look at Kindle while working.  (Edit: It is actually easier for me to look at my Kindle than at Kindleboards while I am working. Unfortunately I cannot post to Kindleboards from my Kindle.  )


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, Sir Brew...you are thinking of Dun Bennas. You haven't made your way to Dun Arian yet. 

But KCrady is correct--it was Salasin.


Here's a really tough one--Gaelen is given a velvet tunic while she is in Dun Bennas. It is one of her favorite colors..what color is it?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I love a challenge!

Gaelen's favorite color: "...a red so dark that it was nearly black..."


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

kcrady said:


> I love a challenge!
> 
> Gaelen's favorite color: "...a red so dark that it was nearly black..."


Whoa! Nicely done!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...I think KCrady is in line for a promotion to Lore-master!

How is 'Laffas' properly eaten, according to Sutherling custom?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Hummus Bar in LA makes their own laffas fresh -- just like in Israel (they have them with zaatar also)...so the way to eat laffas is "with zaatar"?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

A quiz! No one said there would be a quiz!

Evil, evil elves.

Note to all - luck favors those who post right after me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

This one is harder...  laffas should be eaten with your fingers?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This is making me hungry. I think I am going to eat something with honey.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Right again.  You will soon earn a star of copper as my apprentice. 
Koland, I'm just counting posts. The quiz is merely for fun.  

I recommend fresh-baked bread and clotted cream with honey. YUMMY!

Next question: Who is the tallest member of the Company?

And a little harder one: Visili, the reformed criminal who comes to the aid of the Company in Fire-heart, has a special skill that comes in VERY handy at one point. What is it?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, Gaelen is definitely NOT the tallest... this one is gonna take a few minutes

Okay - Orogond is the tallest, I think.  Still working on Visili's special skill


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Right again...Orogond is very tall. Gorgon is probably a shade taller if/when he stands straight. Rain was about the same height. 
Both he and Gorgon were heavier in build than Orogond, though. Rain was a really strong fellow...like Magra. (hubba, hubba!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

As for Visili...  he knows how to direct a catapult


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

He does, indeed. (See...Hallagond flunked Physics. Visili didn't!)  

Oh, yeah...new question: Why is there a picture of a spider in Fire-heart?
Who is 'the spider' in love with?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Sajid is the spider and he is in love with Nelwyn.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Back from lunch. No honey.  Green chili combo plate.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmmm I love green chiles!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Right. (Ewwwww... )

Okay, now here's one. I'm trying to avoid spoilers. Who made the Stone of Leir? What was its original purpose?
(This will be my last post for a while...have to go out. But I'm still counting!) 

(Green chilis sound good!)


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

How about some chili flavored honey (not green, though - habanero)?  For the elf with everything!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

koland said:


> How about some chili flavored honey (not green, though - habanero)? For the elf with everything!


Sweet and spicy!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

ETA - opps answered the wrong question.  LOL


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

koland said:


> How about some chili flavored honey (not green, though - habanero)? For the elf with everything!


Maybe chipotle instead of habanero? The smokiness of the chipotles would be interesting.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Dardis made the stone, and the stone was to help heal the pain of grief by letting them relive happy memories.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Dardis made the stone, and the stone was to help heal the pain of grief by letting them relive happy memories.


Well done!

Honey and peppers? Hmmm...I don't know...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Maybe chipotle instead of habanero? The smokiness of the chipotles would be interesting.


For some reason, this reminded me of eating a strong blue cheese and a solid form of honey spread on a cracker. Yummm!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is really good to see so many who have learned so much about the elves of Alterra.
I wonder how much we have all learned about the Dwarves?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well..let's find out. What great Dwarf City went to war against the Light-Elves during the War of Betrayal?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Great City of Rûmm


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Drat, late to the party...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

There is a lot of room in this party for additional arrivals.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ever have raspberry chipotle jelly poured over a block of cream cheese?  Better than you think...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Blue cheese, cream cheese, Raspberry chipotle jelly, honey, and crackers. This is beginning to sound like a cheese tasting party. 

EDIT: It was at a cheese tasting party in Sweden where the combination of honey, blue cheese, and crackers was suggested as well as other combinations to go with blue cheese such as raisins and walnuts.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I made candied jalepeños and served over cream cheese as an app for superbowl... Tasted like jalepeño popper dip!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

EKing said:


> I made candied jalepeños and served over cream cheese as an app for superbowl... Tasted like jalepeño popper dip!


Yeah!! More party food!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmmm I'd be getting hungry if I didn't already have a bowl of chipotle black bean chili sitting beside my keyboard!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It must be a chili day.  (However I know I am having left-over stroganoff for dinner tonight.)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not a chili day here...sunny and spring-like! Chili goes best with cold weather, wet weather, nasty weather.

Rumm is right! You guys are really good. 
Okay, now here's a little tougher Dwarf question: How many clans of Dwarves live under the Northern Mountains?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to go with 2...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a logical answer. Actually there are three, but we only encounter two of them in Fire-heart. 
I'll give ya that one, Brew! 

When the Company encounters the two groups of Dwarves beneath the Monadh-hin, who leads the group from Cos-Domhain?
Which of them has a connection with Orogond?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

So I missed a lot.    Darn.  Who won?      I am in capable of sitting for  more than a couple minutes in front of my computer.  Today is a bad day for the back.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Fesok the Iron-beard...I...can't...stop!!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, too late again...  not as much time to keep track of the conversation this evening.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Uh, oh! I'd better stop asking questions. Sir Brew is suffering from excessive triviality!
Nobody has won yet. These prizes will NOT come easy. They're special.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you have to answer questions or is it a matter of posting?  I stink at everything trivia... boo me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Just posting for this prize I think - archer has just been giving us some entertainment, unless she's got something up her sleeve I don't know about! (entirely possible)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

One of our favorite appetizers is to slice a baguette, top it with cheese, drizzle with honey and broil just a tad.  Yum.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I spent six years teaching in Australia at an Agricultural College in the summer. I had a nice room next to the break room in the dorm...but the problem was that I could go next door at all hours of the night and consume mass quantities of hot buttered toast with honey. This was an AG school! No artificial margarine-substances or artificially-sweetened drek was permitted! 

Oh, the ecstasy. Oh, the weight gain!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Just arrived home from work with a stop at the grocery store on the way home. What did I see on my desk at home?
...
...
...
A package from C.S. Marks! Thanks Archer! The copy of Elfhunter arrived!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

My last post this evening...  good night all!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Archer -- Package arrived today.  Much thanks got to you!!  Not only do you provide GREAT reads -- then you give away copies of them!!  How gracious of you.  

I'm about the 50 % mark of Ravenshade.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Archer -- Package arrived today. Much thanks got to you!! Not only do you provide GREAT reads -- then you give away copies of them!! How gracious of you.
> 
> I'm about the 50 % mark of Ravenshade.


OOH! I'm getting goosebumps, because I know what's coming! Glad your little shiny book came.


Annalog said:


> Just arrived home from work with a stop at the grocery store on the way home. What did I see on my desk at home?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> A package from C.S. Marks! Thanks Archer! The copy of Elfhunter arrived!


You are most welcome! I still have to send the books to Norway...might get to the Post Awful tomorrow.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I fell in love with Irish butter in Ireland.  If I had that in the house all the time I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Any really good food in the house and I am in big trouble!

Good night all, I need to get up early to make green deviled eggs.They will certainly taste better than they will look.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think they will taste fine if you can get over the way they look.  Have fun.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Morning, my friends!

Whoever answers these questions first wins a map or a signed poster.

--on which finger of which hand does Gorgon wear his ring?
--who made Gorgon's ring? For what purpose was it designed? Was it ever used successfully by anyone prior to Gorgon?
--What does Diomar's name mean? Where was his home?
and finally...
--The Dwarves have a different name for their creator. The Elves call Him Aontar. What do the Dwarves call Him?


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

1.Pinky finger of his left hand
2.Dardis, To see and hear through someone else eyes and ears, Yes
3."the proud", Dun Bennas
4. Fior

i'm um fairly sure about these.... but it is early so ... no promises 

off to work i go


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And Krink sweeps in to win! 

Have a fine day at work. Send me a pm and tell me which poster/map you want.  

Short story still up for grabs, though. Once it's been won, we'll start posting for the 'grand prize'.

(Actually, if memory serves, the ring was never used successfully prior to Gorgon's acquiring it. Dardis worried about what it might do to the one imprinted. Wrothgar couldn't find anyone strong enough to wear it once he had corrupted it. It was designed to be used by a diplomat or battle commander. You can have the prize anyway!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Top o' the mornin' to ya, and a Happy St Paddy's Day to all!  Hope you're wearing green today...

I have plenty of green here - on the cover of Elfhunter!  Too much rain yesterday kept me indoors, but the books were both there when I trekked down to the mailbox this morning.  Thanks again, archer! I did order Ravenshade, and Amazon should deliver it tomorrow; then my set will be complete.

And congratulations, Krink!  Wow, never even had a shot at that last set of questions...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, here's one for you!

(A true test of your Lore-master's acumen...)

Who was the King of Eadros during the War of Betrayal?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning. Still quilting away, I feel sooo productive.. Did not organize the fabrics though.. just quilting.. sorry I missed all the great Q&A yesterday.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm just excited that we'll get to see a picture when you're done! 
Y'know, I've thought about making a quilt with Ri-Elathan's banner, but I don't know how and it would look like a dog's dinner. Seems blasphemous to wreck that design. Would be cool, though!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Well, here's one for you!
> 
> (A true test of your Lore-master's acumen...)
> 
> Who was the King of Eadros during the War of Betrayal?


Would that be Doniol?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

It would. Darn his arrogant hide!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning all and a Happy St Patty's Day to you all.  No luck trapping leprechans in the kid's traps last night, but they were left a small green blanket and a small cup and saucer in the house my youngest built for them.  They are too funny!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day.
Now back to working on green deviled eggs.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day.
> Now back to working on green deviled eggs.


...and HAM?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

so long as the ham isn't green.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

ewwwww


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

hey, isn't the rule that so long as it isn't biting back, it's edible?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day.
> Now back to working on green deviled eggs.





archer said:


> ...and HAM?


No Ham but I saw several recipes with that on the Internet. However those recipes used sweet pickles and I much prefer dill pickles in my deviled eggs.

The ones I made have stone ground mustard with horseradish, chopped dill pickles and celery, salt, pepper, and a tiny bit of blue food coloring along with the mayo/salad dressing. They turned out a pale green (similar to celery or avocado dip) and look pretty tasty. Much better than the photos of the dark green ones I saw on-line.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! Things are really happening here I see. I haven't read them yet, so I don't have the slightest idea hehe. 

How are you guys?! 
Everything well over there Archer?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Winter9!  Welcome back - and you're still in time for 2 great giveaways from archer!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My book arrived yesterday too.  Thanks Archer!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Winter. Good to see you!

All is well in Archer-land.   It's sunny and warm today.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The green deviled eggs made it to work OK. It was a good thing I put plenty of ice in the ice chest as there was not enough room in the refrigerator for all of the food people brought for the St. Patrick's Day potluck of "green" food. (Lots of dishes made with green chilies.  )

Too bad I could not find my wasabi powder. That could have made some truly "deviled" green deviled eggs!   I also brought some green cream cheese to put on celery sticks (green on green).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm.
Being Scotch/Irish on my mother's side, I find that I am always mystified by the "green" day.
Guinness is not green in my glass!

Just sayin....


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here Here Geoff!!

And fortunately there's no way to turn Guinness green lest some misguided individual actually try and ruin a good GREAT thing.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

By the way...we are getting CLOSE now! 

(I don't particularly care for edible items dyed a color not found in nature)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Better get busy posting then!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Postin', postin', postin'
(rawhide?)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Close?  Did she say close??


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Close can be a relative thing.

It often depends upon your perspective.

I must admit that archer has provided us with an incredible amount of reading enjoyment - we should be gifting her.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

This discussion itself has provided a great deal of entertainment!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll second that sentiment.

She gives us tremendous reads
Freebie givaways
entertaining threads
and LOTS o' FUN!!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

archer said:


> Postin', postin', postin'
> (rawhide?)


Archer, now I have that dang theme in my head.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Archer, there is plenty of green in nature!  And there are even some eggs that are encased in green shells.  Though I do agree with you that eating foods that are the wrong color is just wrong.  Remember green ketchup?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer,
I have a question that I hope will also interest others on this thread:
Did I misunderstand, or do you have a "publisher" for Outcaste?
Does this mean that you will not be an "indie" writer anymore?
And does it mean that your books will be available as DTB before being ebooks?

Or do you just have a new arrangement for the printing?

Inquiring minds want to know.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Archer, there is plenty of green in nature! And there are even some eggs that are encased in green shells. Though I do agree with you that eating foods that are the wrong color is just wrong. Remember green ketchup?


Personally, I have a problem with 'blue' foods (other than blueberries, of course) - I mean that bright blue that is loosely associated with raspberry flavoring... it just seems wrong to me! Raspberries aren't even close to that color...


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that Geoff asked, I have to admit I was bummed to see the earlier comment that with the new publisher Outcaste may take a while to become available.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here, I guess I was expecting - or hoping - to see a Kindle edition in the near future


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Other than the green jello, green cheese cake, and green deviled eggs, most of the food was not dyed green. Green chili enchiladas, green tomatillo salsa, salad, spinach dip, spinach enchiladas, etc. (Edit: Can you tell we are in southern Arizona?  ) No Guinness at all. Wait, we are supposed to be working after lunch!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I won't let Karen get the blue raspberry icee for the same reason.  I was surprised the first time I made blueberry soup and it was red.  That nice blue color goes away when they are cut or smushed.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

That reminded me of the purple green beans I grew. Since they turn green when cooked, it is easy to tell when they have been blanched for freezing.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> archer,
> I have a question that I hope will also interest others on this thread:
> Did I misunderstand, or do you have a "publisher" for Outcaste?
> Does this mean that you will not be an "indie" writer anymore?
> ...





ibrewalot said:


> Now that Geoff asked, I have to admit I was bummed to see the earlier comment that with the new publisher Outcaste may take a while to become available.





kcrady said:


> Same here, I guess I was expecting - or hoping - to see a Kindle edition in the near future


Add me to those inquiring minds Geoff spoke of.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, okay, inquiring minds. 

(I don't blame you. I mean, I assumed everything would be business as usual for this one, but, well...I really don't KNOW what's going to happen at this point. I don't mean to obfuscate...really I don't. Because I cannot speak from a position of knowledge at the moment, better to not speak at all. As soon as I know what's going on, you guys will!)

Patience will be rewarded, though. Really, it will. But that pre-pub copy of Outcaste is indeed a RARE bird! I wish I had ten of them to share. Meanwhile, let's have some fun! I love social threads like this.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, no worries...your new publisher folks have half of Fire-heart and all of Ravenshade before I have to start sending them nastygrams!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sir Brew:

I don't HAVE a new publisher. There are several factors working here. 
And, by the way, you have half of Fire-heart, all of Ravenshade, and a nice, juicy 10,000-word short story.
That's because YOU WIN!

(Told you we were getting close...)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay okay Archer -- we'll back off a little bit -- BUT just a little bit. 

Here you go and get us thoroughly and completely hooked and we've either finished (or are about to finish) the trilogy and then you go and tell us that there something new out there and now we might have to wait a while for it.....  That be very cruel punishment my dear elf friend.  

But alas, we'll just have to wait (impatiently as we might do so).  I'm sure the wait will be well WELL worth it!!    
Alas, were there more of you I'm sure there's some very interesting side stories awaiting to be -- like How did Galador come to ....  or how did Halagond end up .....  or whatever happened to Eryn.... hmmm better be quiet don't want no spoilers in here....

As the saying goes:  You write GOOD! And we been done hooked!!

So, I shall remain ever your IMPATIENT fan!

Seriously though -- I wish you the best of luck and most success with your writing endeavors -- you tell a wonderful story and I am grateful for having stumbled across them.  

If I have to wait I'll wait. Just make sure you let us know as soon as you can 'cuz I don't wanna wait any longer than I have to!!

Guess I'll just have to go through the trilogy again to pick up all the things I missed the first time by!   

Congrats Brew -- I'm sure you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations ibrewalot!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Guess I'll just have to go through the trilogy again to pick up all the things I missed the first time by!


That, and work on reading the gazillion other books sitting in my TBR list while I wait for Outcaste.

And congrats ibrewalot! I think I'm jealous...


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I am really enjoying the trilogy and can't wait for Outcaste to make my Alterra road a bit longer, but I can't help but feel like I won the golden chalice at the expense of my "Company"...especially when my intent was to sideline this so someone else could win. Is it possible to be both jubilant and remorseful at the same time?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, you guys! 

The copy of Outcaste is STILL to be won! Sir Brew won the short story! Not that it's not a fine prize, but...the ultimate is yet to be awarded! Start posting, you lot! One of you will not have to wait long...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My granddaughters are visiting us for a week starting Friday. The oldest is hoping to start reading Fire-heart on my K2.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh I'm definitely still in for the big prize!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it, k!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Being able to read Outcaste early would be wonderful!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes indeedy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just had a snack of olive oil and crusty bread.    Later tonight I will have some crusty bread and Honey.    Hmmmm  Off to do my exercises.  Only way I can keep eating the bread and butter or bread and honey or bread and olive oil.  

While on the elliptical I am going to ride around with the Elves again.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Leftover black bean chili for me tonight - it's even better the next day!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

The only good thing about us having to wait for Outcaste is that it gives Archer time to work on the sequel so there won't be as much of a wait between those books.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Leftover deviled eggs and celery sticks for DH and me. I should remember that more people bring food than sign-up.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> The only good thing about us having to wait for Outcaste is that it gives Archer time to work on the sequel so there won't be as much of a wait between those books.


I have already started the next one. Be of good cheer!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Man, I keep missing the update emails on this thread! Grr... back in now!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> I have already started the next one. Be of good cheer!


 Definitely of good cheer!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> I have already started the next one. Be of good cheer!


Hurray! So hard waiting for sequels...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Hurray! So hard waiting for sequels...


I was so glad that Fire-heart had just become available when I was just a short way into Elfhunter.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer,
Our angst about the publishing probably (at least for me) comes from the experience with Boyd Morrison.
While we love his work and are excited beyond measure for his success in becoming "published" with a major house, we now will have to wait a LONG time for any more of his work.  They are going to put out his books, one at time, in DTB then paperback, then probably later in ebook. And then finally perhaps some new stuff.  We're talking years here.  Happy for his success, but I will discover bunches of new authors by the time anything new is in the market from him.

So we get happy when we hear of good things.
But we also realize that they sometimes are bittersweet.

Just sayin....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff, my wonderful knight in armor--I do not have a publisher. I might never have one. I may die an indie, but I'll die a proud indie. However, I'm not able to place a print date on Outcaste yet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Just had a snack of olive oil and crusty bread. Later tonight I will have some crusty bread and Honey. Hmmmm Off to do my exercises. Only way I can keep eating the bread and butter or bread and honey or bread and olive oil.
> 
> While on the elliptical I am going to ride around with the Elves again.


I can read on a treadmill or a stationary bike but not on an elliptical. 

I still haven't tried the local honey I bought on Saturday. Maybe I should have some with crusty bread. Yummm!

EDIT: This was post 1000 for me.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I still haven't tried the local honey I bought on Saturday. Maybe I should have some with crusty bread. Yummm!


Fine. Tantalize the Wood-elf. See if I care!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

It's amazing how much I've learned about the publishing industry - and indie authors - since I got my Kindle.  It's opened a whole new world for me.  And I have to admit, one of my favorite things is being able to come to Kindleboards and interact with the authors of the books I'm reading!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I can state with all certainty that we, the authors, enjoy interacting with our readers at LEAST as much!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> Fine. Tantalize the Wood-elf. See if I care!


Should I have added that it would probably take about six years on a treadmill for me to get even close to an elfin shape? (EDIT: My current shape is much closer to roly-poly.)



kcrady said:


> ... And I have to admit, one of my favorite things is being able to come to Kindleboards and interact with the authors of the books I'm reading!


Me too! My granddaughter is impressed that I have interacted with the author of Elfhunter. Now I will have to tell her that I inadvertently tantalized the Wood-elf.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been an avid reader all my life - could hardly go anywhere without something to read, 'just in case'.  Books have always been magical to me, and the people who wrote them seemed distant and untouchable. Now, and especially since I've been first lurking and then posting on Kindleboards, authors are not so distant and definitely not so untouchable - though I still think what you do is magical!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The way I see it, we are given gifts that we may enhance each other's lives. If my writing has in any way enhanced yours, I am humbled and happy.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I figured the best thing I could give back to you in this thread is the enjoyment of your work!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I knew you would be working on the next one already.  I'm amazed at your ability to produce epic books at such a steady clip.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Like i said - it's magical!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree -- magical!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Woo-hoo!  Look who made Shakespeare!
Congrats, Annalog!

(Before this thread is done, I may join you!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh, gratz, anna, didn't even see that!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! I did not see it either! I was thinking I should look to see where I was earlier today but then I forgot.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hrm, probably my last post this evening.  Good night all.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> The way I see it, we are given gifts that we may enhance each other's lives. If my writing has in any way enhanced yours, I am humbled and happy.


Then my dear Kindle friend, from the looks of this thread you should be a very humble and ecstatically happy elf!

Good to know we're still in the running for Outcaste and also to know that you've another in the works. 
May you be blessed with continued inspiration and the time to apply that inspiration to words.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Good night kcrady


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Just checking in before reading with Karen.  She finishes books so quickly that I usually only get to read the first chapter or two, then I get handed a new book the next night.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Just checking in before reading with Karen. She finishes books so quickly that I usually only get to read the first chapter or two, then I get handed a new book the next night.


My daughter used to do that to me also. Isn't it wonderful when they catch the reading bug?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

It's actually better than when it took her a few days.  Then I would get to read a chapter or two through out the book.  I never knew what was going on unless I skimmed the parts she read.  She's finished all her library books (except for an Animal Ark book that I won't read with her) so she decided to listen to a Jim Weise story CD instead.  We'll get another stack of books tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My daughter told me over the phone today that the granddaughters will be bringing library books when they come to stay with us for a week. 

This is probably my last post for today. Good night all!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, things happening so fast here. What exactly is the game right now? I thought you were getting questions, but now it seems like you are counting posts again? Hehe disoriented. Good to be back. It have been busy days here, and I haven't been able to keep track with the updates. 

Well. Good night to everyone!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning, O Worthy Kindlefriends!

I will be checking in from school today, but I'll be around. Keep on posting...this one will probably take a little while. I don't have it in my hands yet, anyway, so it won't hurt to make it last. 

(Thanks for the very kind sentiments, too.)

Another sunny, warm day here.   Snow this weekend in honor of the first official day of spring.   I am going to watch my baby Welsh Cob get ridden today--he's in the horsie equivalent of grammar school. One of my students has been given the job of training him, and she has fallen in love already. 

Hi, Winter! I'll let you know when to expect your books.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning all.

Such an exciting and nerve wracking day when one's little ones take big steps -- good luck Archer!

Upper 60's today and snow tomorrow and back into the 60's on Monday -- I only wish it'd do the messy weather on the weekdays instead of the weekends -- hope this doesn't set the portent for the summer -- we had one of those a couple of years ago -- mid-weeks were gorgeous and every weekend was not.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Good morning! My brain is not in gear this early in the morning. 

Hope you and your baby Welsh Cob enjoys the day today. 

I expect the weather here to be warm and sunny. It is currently dark and 39 F.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! Tip,you must live near me, then. I remember that summer. Every weekend was blecchy. (Blecchy? Is that a word? Oh, well.)
How about 'inclement'. (Morning, Anna!)

Shae (my little Cob) is an adorable critter (his picture appears in 'Outcaste', actually). He was orphaned at birth (his mom, a lovely mare imported from Wales, died fifteen minutes after he arrived). Poor little Shae learned to eat formula from an Igloo cooler (there's a picture of him curled up with it), but he had other mares and babies to socialize with...the mares would not feed him, but they did everything else. He is extraordinarily friendly to people, though (although Welsh Cobs are known for being gentle and friendly). The biggest challenge in training him lies in getting him to move away from the trainer (he just wants to follow you around and stick his nose in your face so you'll pet him). My student is riding him already. First time she got on him, all he did was turn his head and sniff her boots. He walked right off as though he's been ridden his entire life.

I am wildly passionate about horses and have made them my career. Shae is a welcome treat in my horse-loving life, though I have been blessed with many 'special ones'. If you have read any of the books, you will understand when I tell you that I have owned Eros, Finan, and Toran--Realta and Gryffa are owned by a close friend. Toran still stands at the farm today. He is without exception the most athletic, charming, gallant horse I have ever met--and THAT is saying something!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Other side of the state of Illinois from you -- I'm in the Metro East -- work in St Louis -- what we get weather-wise you all get about 3 or 4 hours later.

never owned a horse but did spend one summer in high school working at some friends of my parents "Dude Ranch" errr Guest Ranch up in the hills of central California. Lots and lots of hard work but a ton of fun too.  Got to round up and saddle up some 20-30 horses a couple times a day, brush and curry in between rides, muck stalls when time allowed and ride as much as I could the rest of the time.  We also had all kinds though most of the trail horses were pretty docile, I preferred to ride the family's horses -- much more fun!  One of their daughters was an Olympic alternate for the '72 Olympics.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> I am wildly passionate about horses and have made them my career.


Really? I hadn't noticed... 

The horses are one of the many things I love in your novels, archer!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

So...was I stating the obvious?  

(If you want to see a picture of Marton (Toran) just look at my avatar.)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

The weather will be warm and sunny here today.  I'd guess mid 80's again.  Hubby is flying down the coast in a Cessna 182, and I'm wishing I was with him.  That's unusual since I'm a reluctant flyer, but it should be incredibly smooth up there today


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Marton must be stunning in real life!  Is his personality the same as Toran's?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I can read on a treadmill or a stationary bike but not on an elliptical.
> 
> I still haven't tried the local honey I bought on Saturday. Maybe I should have some with crusty bread. Yummm!
> 
> EDIT: This was post 1000 for me.


 Local honey is usually very good. I let my kindle read to me while I am on the elliptical. Just learning how to do it. I usually watch movies.  YEA for honey and crusty bread and reading.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Life is short,  please everyone drive carefully today.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Local honey is usually very good. I let my kindle read to me while I am on the elliptical. Just learning how to do it. I usually watch movies.  YEA for honey and crusty bread and reading.


This local honey is from someones home hives and was being sold to raise money for a charity.

Every time I have tried to use an elliptical, I ended up limping for the rest of the day. I have had minor problems with the muscles around my lower back and hips I was in Jr. High School. I suspect that may be the reason.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> Life is short, please everyone drive carefully today.


Or do like me and stay off the roads altogether. Ah, the joy of working from home!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Life is short, please everyone drive carefully today.





kcrady said:


> Or do like me and stay off the roads altogether. Ah, the joy of working from home!


I drive 50 miles from home to work and back most days. The days I can work from home are wonderful!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I do NOT envy that commute!  Do you let your Kindle read to you while you drive?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kcrady said:


> I do NOT envy that commute! Do you let your Kindle read to you while you drive?


I usually enjoy the commute as it is mostly on the highway with nice desert scenery; only about 15 minutes is in the city. The sun is at my back, the road winds through rolling hills, I am listening to an audio book, and traffic is usually light. It is not a stressful drive. On the trip home, it is a great way to decompress from a stressful day. In addition, I find it fun to work on maintaining an average of at least 50 MPG with my Prius without disturbing the flow of traffic (easy in spring and fall and more difficult in summer and winter). (EDIT: However, not driving at all is even better!)

I have let the Kindle read to me a couple times. However I usually listen to audio books (on CD) that are checked out from my local (rural) library where DH is a librarian. DH picks the books based on what has been checked in that looks interesting, what has come in new, what he would find interesting, what he thinks I would like, or what has been reported as defective. Therefore I listen to a wide variety.  I sometimes refer to myself as the library guinea pig as I test the repaired CDs (and used to test the repaired cassette tapes), identify which CDs and tracks are skipping (i.e. 10+ CD book is turned in with note "some of the CDs skip"), see if specific Playaway units were broken or if it was "user error," etc. If I do not have any audio books from the library, then I will listen to some favorite books on my mp3 player or listen to the Kindle read.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Anna, the desert must be beautiful right now with all the rain this winter.  I drove from CA to Tucson in Feb and it was amazing how green it was then.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, everybody! 

Kcrady: Toran is based on Marton in every way. He's wonderful!  He is, however, ridiculously huge (at least for me...). Like Gaelen, I am used to my little desert-breds.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

What fun he must be!

Oh - UPS just dropped off my DTB version of Ravenshade that I ordered from Amazon, so I officially have a complete set!  Too bad the volume markers on the spines don't quite match, but I can live with that.

Now if I can only add one more book to the set....  (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just popping in to say good night. This day went so fast! Good night everyone!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi and bye Winter9...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Night winter!

I'm heading to the fabric store in a bit.  I need to find some nice absorbent material for the kids to make sleeping bags for guinea pigs at the next 4H meeting.  I would normally put something between 2 layers of fleece, but I'm hoping to find something that will be easier for the kids to use.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, just checking in to see what is going on.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Anna, the desert must be beautiful right now with all the rain this winter. I drove from CA to Tucson in Feb and it was amazing how green it was then.


It is beautiful this year. It is not yet time for the spring flowers but I hope they bloom well this year.


mom2karen said:


> Night winter!
> 
> I'm heading to the fabric store in a bit. I need to find some nice absorbent material for the kids to make sleeping bags for guinea pigs at the next 4H meeting. I would normally put something between 2 layers of fleece, but I'm hoping to find something that will be easier for the kids to use.


I hadn't thought about sleeping bags for guinea pigs.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> I'm heading to the fabric store in a bit. I need to find some nice absorbent material for the kids to make sleeping bags for guinea pigs at the next 4H meeting. I would normally put something between 2 layers of fleece, but I'm hoping to find something that will be easier for the kids to use.


How DO they manage the zippers?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

kcrady said:


> How DO they manage the zippers?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kcrady said:


> How DO they manage the zippers?





koland said:


> My thoughts exactly!


Maybe they use drawstrings.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Maybe they use drawstrings.


Good idea


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

What kind of guinea pigs?    Are they a special breed?  Oh wait they must be special if they are getting sleeping bags custom made for them.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like guinea pigs. They're gentle, relatively clean, and make wonderful pets for children. When you pet them, they purr like tribbles.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm trying to imagine their tiny little backpacks with the sleeping bags all rolled up neatly for a hike  

Which reminds me - I never did see G-Force last year...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I know...that movie looked like one of those really silly films I absolutely LOVE.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I did not see G-Force either. I wonder if my granddaughters did? It might be a fun movie to watch while they are visiting.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll probably watch "Up" over the weekend but need to put G-Force on my netflix list!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I need to ask them about "Up" as well. DH and I are so far behind in watching movies.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

That one is supposed to be really good.  A friend told me it would make me cry...  better stock up on the kleenex


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> That one is supposed to be really good. A friend told me it would make me cry... better stock up on the kleenex


That's good advice. I've seen it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  (Or maybe I should write  )


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I must admit...I was not expecting the range of emotions evoked in that movie. I thought it would be a lot lighter than it was. I did enjoy it, particularly the canine aspects (I love dogs. Have 13 of them).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Who wants trivia? Anybody?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

go for it!  I have a few minutes to dig around for answers


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay. Try this one:

Who was Miradyth's brother? What was his fate?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Miradyth's brother was Arad, who was killed in the first battle of the War of Betrayal


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! That was a tough one. Here's another...When Gorgon finds Gelmyr near the Ambros, where is Gelmyr going and why?

And another...Why did Shandor's spirit leave his body to inhabit the Stone of Leir?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Part two - Shandor entered the stone because he was grieving for his beloved Liathwyn, and this was the only way he could "be with her" - in memory, not in reality.

Working on part one


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You really ARE pretty good at this, y'know! I have a friend who is a jeweler. He makes lore-master stars in silver and copper. Would you like me to ask him to make one for you? (My treat)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh really?  I'd love that, archer!  Thank you!!!  

Oh and by the way...

Gelmyr was traveling to Mountain-home in the hope of reuniting with his friend Magra, who was one of the most renowned warriors of Alterra!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention that I have to go work on dinner, so I might be slow getting to the next question - that gives someone else a chance to answer...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Y'know, k, I was noticing your response to the LOTR thread in the Book Corner. We share the same opinions to the letter!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm curious, archer, have you ever read "The Deed of Paksennarion" by Elizabeth Moon?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No, I actually read very little fantasy (or fiction, for that matter). I read a lot when I was younger, but there's so little time now...
It's pretty clearly one of your favorites, though (hence the avatar!).


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely a favorite - I was actually thinking about first reads through a good story, just like LoTR.  I would love to gift you with that experience if you are interested.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Y'know, k, it's been so long since I read something because I WANTED to...that would be nice. Is it available for Kindle?
Let's talk tomorrow, okay?


Hey, guys...I have to sign off for the evening. See you tomorrow...
...IF YOU DARE!!!

(Muahahahahaaaaaaaa!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely available on Kindle, though not from Amazon.  Yes, we can talk about it tomorrow.  Good night!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Zippers!  That's what my design is missing!  LOL  They are really just bags to put into the cage for them to run into, letting you pick them up easily and have something for them to pee into instead of your lap when you are holding them.  We will probably let them use them to sleep in on cold nights too.  I've got to try a few designs this weekend to come up with something simple that the kids can do quickly and easily.  I'm leaning toward fleece with a folded bar towel in the middle.  

We have two texel pigs that are adorable.  They have long hair that grows in ringlets when they don't chew it off of each other.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Mom2Karen, those sound good for holding guinea pigs!

I just arrived home from buying and packaging six dinners at SimplyDinners, a place where recipes and ingredients are ready for packing into ready to freeze and easy to fix dinners for 2 or 4. Defrost packaged dinner in fridge overnight and cook the next night. Perfect for us as DH cannot cook food that is edible and my hour-long commute cuts into cooking time on work days.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I've heard about those meal prep places.  But the meals are usually things I doubt Karen would eat.  Enjoy the dinners!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! This place has about 14 different dinners each month. I ask for an ingredients list before I decide what to buy. DH has a lot of foods and seasonings he does not eat. Since most of the ingredients are separate it is easy to modify the meals to fit what both DH and I like. For example, I always substitute parsley in place of cilantro as neither DH nor I like cilantro. On some others such as wasabi and rosemary, I pack what I like separately and don't put any on DH's serving. Tonight one of the dinners had red bell peppers as a major ingredient. I substituted a vegetable mix from another dinner instead as DH doesn't like red bell peppers and red bell peppers do not like me.  

I have also been keeping track of what has been successful for us and which dinners we don't like. This month there were only six dinners that looked to be ones we would both like while last month had lots of our favorites. The result is I bought 18 dinners last month and six this month. I have also found that a dinner for two usually results in dinner for both of us and lunch for me the next day. Sometimes, especially if I add an extra vegetable, there is enough leftover for dinner the next night as well. The concept is very similar to the one of fixing twice as much and freezing half for later since much of the time and mess is in the preparation.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Mom: I have a friend who breeds lion-head bunnies. She offered to give me a texel guinea pig, and I was sorely tempted...
...until I remembered that I have a house full of predators! 

Good morning, everybody! (I am a morning person and I hate DST! It's dark again in the a.m.. Phooey!)

Ferrets also LOVE those sleeping bags!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Good morning all!  I have a day off from work and errands to run, so I'll be in and out of the forums today...

Annalog, I've tried one of those meal prep services - and while the convenience is wonderful, I found the meals to taste too salty - but then, I've gotten used to a lower sodium diet recently. Sounds like your place gives more options as well!  Enjoy!

Archer, will be sending you a pm shortly.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

G'morning all.

Here's wishing a great Friday to all. 

Got a couple of heavy duty meetings today but should be able to check in periodically.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Counting posts...yessss, my precioussss!

Meetings? Eewwww! Don't like 'em in general. Reminds me...I have to send out a departmental e-mail to schedule a meeting (again!).
Feh!

(Then I'm going back up to my writing-desk! HOO-ahh!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Posting, posting, posting, rawhide...

Oh wait, that's already been done here...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

G...is for the great big Grudge I bear,
O...the obvious lack of savoir-faire!
R...is really, really...rotten heart so steel-y
G...is ghoulish, ghastly gutted guys (who fear me vastly)
O...is One who'll show the Elves their end,
N...is 'normal' or 'not ME' my friend!
E...is each Elf I'm pur-suing, they think they're E-lu-ding!
L...soon 'L' is where they'll be!
F...is failure which I will not stand,
H...is for what's left of my...left Hand!
U...had better not be...out there look-in' pon-cey!
N...is never doubt the Nasty future fate of a certain little hunter-scout!
T...is tolerance I will not show
E...Elves really Erk me off...y'know?
R...is red blood flowing, hanging skinned, they'll soon be show-ing
LOVE? What's love to a guy like me?

Ba-dump bump!

The preceding musical interlude was brought to you by Archer's 'Filks Unlimited' (LLC)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh great, now I've got THAT song stuck in my head!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Oh great, now I've got THAT song stuck in my head!


Then my job here is done...

(heheh)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I work for a company that schedules meetings to discuss when to have meetings.  Most of them, fortunately, I can dial into so i sit here at my desk listening in whilst I do real work.
Alas, some require a physical presence so result in total lost time...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip: I hear you! Da Hubs sometimes has three scheduled at the same time, and he's in meetings from arrival to departure some days. They still expect him to get his 'real' work done. Ye gods. It's no wonder he falls asleep in his chair.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel your pain, Tip10.  I sat on a conference call yesterday for 2 hours...  about 5 minutes of it involved anything that really mattered to me.  And all the while, I had dogs begging to go out.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning all.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

kcrady said:


> I feel your pain, Tip10. I sat on a conference call yesterday for 2 hours... about 5 minutes of it involved anything that really mattered to me. And all the while, I had dogs begging to go out.


Better that than in an actual face-to-face that goes on for two hours and has nothing to do with you. You still must appear to be paying attention. My notebook is FULL of drawings from such meetings.

Trivia time:
Who was the LAST King of Tuathas?
Who was the King of Tuathas during the Third Uprising?

Mornin', Koland!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Our regional regulatory authority is fond of conference calls -- 4 and 5 hour conference calls!!!  Most of them I duck -- occasionally I get one I cannot.   Thank the good Lord for wireless headsets and mute buttons!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

This must be the bonus round...these trivia questions are getting hard!

C'mon kcrady!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Better that than in an actual face-to-face that goes on for two hours and has nothing to do with you. You still must appear to be paying attention. My notebook is FULL of drawings from such meetings.
> 
> Trivia time:
> Who was the LAST King of Tuathas?
> ...


Okay second first -- Alduinar was King during the Third Uprising was he not?

Still working on the first part.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Mom: I have a friend who breeds lion-head bunnies. She offered to give me a texel guinea pig, and I was sorely tempted...
> ...until I remembered that I have a house full of predators!
> 
> Good morning, everybody! (I am a morning person and I hate DST! It's dark again in the a.m.. Phooey!)
> ...


I am a morning person also and I also Hate DST. I am still trying to figure out why they actually have it anymore. My mom said it is so the Big wigs can get in more golf.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Whups, Tip10 beat me on that one - still working on the second part myself, but going to have to go soon

[edited] I hate to admit it, but part one of the current question has me stumped for now. I know that Duinar founded Tuathas and tried to save it from destruction at the end, but he was an Asarla and not the king - right? So far I haven't found mention of who was king at the time. I'm not done searching but have to go run my errands now. Good luck to you Tip10.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops! I did a bad thing. The Last King of Tuathas was Conegal IV, but I appear to have left that out of the appendix. 
I was originally going to include genealogies of several Alterran royal lines, but thought it would look 'too LOTR'.

To make up for it, here's another 'stumper'...
What is the Elvish name for Dun Arian?

(Sorry about the great unknown, there)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be Elathanar??

Meeting got cancelled -- YEA!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

BIG NEWS!

The prize has arrived!  I am going to pick it up right now. On the way, I shall mail out some more stuff to my friends.
I can't wait to see it! 
(Though I've already been told the cover alignment is off by a hair.) Since this is not the final version, I'm not concerned.)

Don't worry...I won't thumb through your book TOO much...(heheh!)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

How exciting -- another step in the evolution of what promises to be another great read!!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah well, enough trivia for the moment.  Shutting down my netbook as I need to go purchase a RAM upgrade to install.  Have fun everyone, will chat with you later.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Good morning!
I am very glad that Arizona does not do DST even though I am not a morning person.


kcrady said:


> ... Annalog, I've tried one of those meal prep services - and while the convenience is wonderful, I found the meals to taste too salty - but then, I've gotten used to a lower sodium diet recently. Sounds like your place gives more options as well! Enjoy! ...


This place uses low-salt and low-fat ingredients where possible and has any added salt, pepper, etc. separate. I usually use 1/2 of the salt suggested if I add any at all. They also provide for a "natural chicken" option which I always use. It is great to have easy access to fresh spices such as fresh sage.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

See you later, kiddo. Enjoy the RAM. 
I must away myself, as I have a prize to pick up. 
Anon, Bold Adventurers!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> BIG NEWS!
> 
> The prize has arrived! I am going to pick it up right now. On the way, I shall mail out some more stuff to my friends.
> I can't wait to see it!
> ...


Thumb marks by the author would only make it MORE collectable, right?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I should look into the dinner prep places again.  Karen is old enough that I could take her with me and let her help decide what goes into each meal.  

We're getting a new dog next month and I'm a bit worried about the piggies.  They live in a cage with an open top, but it's in an upstairs room and we will keep the door closed for a while.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Safe interaction with other pets is always a concern when bringing a new pet into the family. I hope it goes well.

Besides the time savings, I have learned about cooking with some ingredients, such as cooking wines and panko, that I never used before.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> We're getting a new dog next month and I'm a bit worried about the piggies. They live in a cage with an open top, but it's in an upstairs room and we will keep the door closed for a while.


Don't be in any hurry to introduce the dog to the piggies - give them time to get used to each other's scents, and go slowly! Oh, and I'd probably avoid giving the new dog any toys that are the approximate size and appearance of a guinea pig... I know there are some out there.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Don't be in any hurry to introduce the dog to the piggies - give them time to get used to each other's scents, and go slowly! Oh, and I'd probably avoid giving the new dog any toys that are the approximate size and appearance of a guinea pig... I know there are some out there.


Yeah, I'd avoid anything with "hair", that's soft and squeaks. Instead, go for hard rubber toys (in appropriate sizes) for chewing.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to see helpful suggestions concerning dogs and piggies.  

I am off to town to pick up the granddaughters.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like a day for running errands. I'm back, but all seems quiet on the elf front.  Archer must be putting her collectible fingerprints in our prize!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Good point not to give guinea sized stuffed toys.  The last dog we had only got Kong toys.  Anything else was destroyed in seconds so no stuffed toys for him.  He didn't notice the piggies, but he was 13 by the time we got them (and he was a downstairs only dog).  If he had been younger he would have loved to hunt them.  

I think Archer said she was going to be writing today.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

When I lived in Dallas I had 2 Akitas and 1 pot-bellied pig.  The Akitas really did like the pig, but it was funny to watch them chase her around the backyard.  There was NO way they'd ever come close to catching her.  Pigs can turn on a dime!  And they're smart too!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

A good evening to all -- I've got to go over to the in-laws for dinner so won't likely get back on here.  Gotta make sure DW's step dad is feeling well after having chemo port put in and make sure his Kindle (A BD present from us a few months ago) is adequately loaded up.  may duck back in late to get some posts in for Archer to count!!  

Wonder how high she's gonna count this time before the biggie!  Got my fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed -- had my eyes crossed too but can't read that way!!

Luck to all!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: childrden's pets that dogs (or cats) don't eat.
Well as I recall we had a bunch of hamsters.  But they are escape artists and prey for dogs and cats.
But hedgehogs work nicely.

While I have not tried the meal packaging services my wife and I do go through the frozen entree bit every so often.
The best thing is that there is portion control and that is the best thing for me.
My problem with most of them, expecially the weight watcher kind, is that they do have too much salt, but also they substitute bell peppers for almost everything else in order to add "substance" to the meal.  I do not like a meal that is 1/3 to 1/2 peppers.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing beats homemade, in the long run...


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Nothing beats homemade, in the long run...


Completely outta the blue and off topics galore....

That made me remember an old local commercial..

"In the long run... Its Long Lewis.... Ya Hear..."

Guess you'd have to of been there..


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Krink said:


> Guess you'd have to of been there..


Ummm, yeah...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Baby hedgehogs are so cute!  But for small pets I think rats are the best.  They are so friendly and smart.  I tried to convince Karen she wanted one instead of guinea pigs but she didn't budge.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Think I'll stick with my cats and dogs...  especially since a rodent would not have a long life expectancy in this house!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I have returned! Resistance is futile.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back, oh Mistress of Lore!

Wondering, did you get an email from webscriptions?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yesyesyes! I did!   Thanks a lot. That was very nice of you.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent!  You'll have to let me know what you think later...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, indeed! I shall do so.

Guess what IIiiiiiiiiiiiii'm holding.....

(It looks so....small! I mean, it's only 400 pages.)


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahhhh, I just got to the part where the horses are talking to each other.  I knew to expect it but I didn't know what to expect.  The use of "()" is eloquent.  I now read in elvish when I see italics (and chuckle when I see them at work) and read horse (or perhaps unspoken words from within a fire? ;-)) when I see ().


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I SO enjoy the horses, especially Eros and Finan. There's another horse in Ravenshade that you haven't met...he's entirely loveable. 

I've got a shiny blue bo-ook! I've got a shiny blue bo-ook!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Full of honey and elves and horses?!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You betcha!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We are getting close now...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay...Gorgon has referred to Gaelen by two nicknames, both of which mean the same thing. What are they?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Elves, horses and honey, Oh My!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The horses will be more prominent in the next one...a lot of Outcaste takes place belowground.

Lord Kotos finds himself trapped within the body of an animal host--one that is singularly unimpressed with him. What animal is it?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgon refers to Gaelen as Hapless One...is that one of the two?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Fox


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Little Vixen - and Maidrin - both of which mean 'fox'...

May be a few minutes before I can answer another, we're watching "Who Do You Think You Are?" on tv and it's pretty intense.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are pretty smart!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll miss the horse interactions, but I loved the underground parts in the other 3 so it works for me.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I will MORE than make up for it in the next one...trust me!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

There's been some talk of starting a book club for the Alterra series. Do you think that would be fun?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder what we have to do to make that happen. I know Geoff would enjoy it, probably a few others.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd love that.  Rereading the books with others would add so much to the experience.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Exactly what I was thinking, mom2karen


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I just sent a PM to Betsy, the moderator or the Book Klub forum asking how we go about it...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We are so close now I can taste it! If you three keep posting, one of you will win.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Stop licking the book!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

So how exactly do the book clubs work?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Stop licking the book!


Uh, oh! Now one of you will have my DNA. 
Please don't try to clone it...the world is NOT ready for that!

Mmmmmmm...tastes like...paper!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

They usually assign a chunk of the book for each week then you discuss it online.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have expected it to taste like.... honey, of course!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Honey would have been more appropriate.  I guess the elves haven't gotten a hold of it yet.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

They have a 'read with the author' thingie, too. 
Do you think it would be more fun if I was there, or if I wasn't?
(Folks are usually freer with their opinions if the author isn't there for some reason)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm back!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back EKing!

Archer, I for one would enjoy having you participate


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Post, you guys! Post NOW!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's absolutely fine if you participate, since you'll be able to answer questions the best...

Just spent too much money at a jewelry party... <sigh>


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Archer, you participating is one of the reasons I'm interested.  Having you there to answer questions would be fantastic.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Still posting... so sleepy, though!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Posting already!!!

Anyone else watch lisa kudrow's episode of "So Who Do You Think You ARe?"


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

EKing said:


> I think it's absolutely fine if you participate, since you'll be able to answer questions the best...
> 
> Just spent too much money at a jewelry party... <sigh>


Ooohhh...sparklies!

Well, I'd hate to miss out on the fun!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Posting, posting, posting.... Just keep posting.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The only thing on our TV right now is basketball... I think her show would be fascinating, though!  I heard about it somewhere, though.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't go to sleep yet, EKing.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya, she investigated her own jewish heritage into wwII eastern europe... just imagine


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It's been a REALLY long day... no lunch break, run home, get the kid ready for soccer, then run out to a party!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an episode of Survivor to watch tonight.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hang in there, EKing


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Don't go to sleep yet, EKing.


That's right...if you go to sleep, you will have to wait until morning to learn that you WON!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Sparklies... I got some really lovely longer necklaces that are pretty flexible in how you wear them.  One can be doubled or tripled... very cool.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Wait, what?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

See I told you not to go to sleep!  Congratulations!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats,EKing!  Is it okay to admit i'm jealous?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, that's so awesome!

Uh... what did I win? <edited to add that I'm utterly exhausted right now and I think I remember reading somewhere in the depths of this thread, but I'm at a total loss>

(now one of the Jurassic Park movies is on my TV - yay to no basketball for the moment!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my, you don't even know what the prize is?!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

A shiny blue book shall be yours, you lucky person!
Actually, it's grey. The title is blue.

Don't be jealous, k--you're the runner-up!
(I haven't yet decided what that means, but...you and mom and Brew are all in line for something. I just haven't figured out what it is yet!)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm really pathetic...   

(and after telling my hubby that I just popped in here and won something, he's calling me a troll)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

You won't be pathetic after you read Outcaste before all of us.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats, Eking!  The prize is spectacular and better than any jewels...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

She has the prize and the jewels!  Her day is ending on a high note.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

ibrewalot, thanks for your gallant effort on behalf of Texas!    Do you live north or south?  I hear Dallas is in for some snow late tomorrow


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Technically, I got no jewels, just pretty metal necklaces... and they won't be here for a few weeks.   But all the same, it is completely AWESOME to win something!!

Oh, and my new Matte DecalGirl skins finally got here and I'm thrilled!  Yay for the end of a rather yucky work week!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And...hey! Look who's a Shakespeare!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The only problem with this is that I was having fun with you guys on this thread and now I've given the book away. Darn it!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm consoling myself with the knowledge that I won't have to wait as long to read the the sequel to Outcaste as you will, EKing!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually live in New Hampshire now, but grew up outside San Antonio (Schertz).  My Dad still lives close to SA in La Vernia and my Mom (split up) now lives in Dallas.  I went for my undergrad at what was then Southwest Texas State University, now renamed without the Southwest.  Once a Texan, always a Texan!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

These threads really are great for increasing post counts... Congrats on Shakespeare, Archer!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a reply from Betsy that she's working on setting up a book klub for Archer in that forum...sounded like she was already underway with it.  Maybe someone else had asked earlier?  Archer?

Either way, she asked for patience and it will happen.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If there is a book klub, I am there.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> The only problem with this is that I was having fun with you guys on this thread and now I've given the book away. Darn it!


So start a new thread - "Elves just want to have fun!"


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, east coast time says bed is beckoning...it's been fun all!  And thanx, Archer, for being such a gracious hostess.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Several months ago, I told her I would like to have one and that I was more than willing to help with it. Haven't heard much since, though. Glad she's still thinking about it. 

K: Why don't YOU start one! I suspect an inherent Elven-ness on your part. We could put it in the 'Not Quite Kindle' area. 
Geoff: I would be devastated if you didn't join us.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You are ALL welcome. 
I need to turn in, also. Unlike the Elves, I need to sleep. 
Good night, my friends. Congratulations, Emily! (And Brew for his win earlier)
Let's see if we can keep our little social thread going in some form, eh?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I just might start that thread tomorrow, archer - will post here if I do so everyone can find it.

Good night all!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations on achieving Shakespeare status.  I have a long way to go to get there!  

Thanks again for running these contests.  I've had a great time.  

Night all.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations on winning Outcaste, EKing!

Congratulations on achieving Shakespeare status Archer!

This is the first time I could get back online after picking up the granddaughters.  Good night all!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is going so fast while I'm sleeping! 

Did anyone say bookclub? Oh that would be so cool. But I promised my sis that we would read the books together. Hm how can I combine that? But how can you stop reading if you start? I suspect I won't be able to do that.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, Winter, it shouldn't take TOO long for your books to get there. It might take a little while to get set up for the book club. I'm looking forward to our new 'Social Thread!'


(I am already formulating evil plans!)


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

archer said:


> (I am already formulating evil plans!)


Oooh, inquiring minds want to know what's coming next!

Friends, now that the contests are done (for the moment...?), let's keep the conversation going in a more appropriate venue for what is now a social thread. I started a new thread in "Not Quite Kindle" called "Elves just want to have fun!" Here's a link, so come join the fun there:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21638.0.html


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, Archer.  This thread has exploded!  Congrats on becoming Shakespeare's apprentice.  ;-P


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Arrrrrggggghhhhhh!

The night I have to be away from the 'puter the winner comes.
Alas EKing, CONGRATS!!! I'm sure you will enjoy it!

I shall now have to wait, along with everybody else, for Outcaste. I am sure the wait will be worth it though!!

Archer, you still be wonderful!! Thanks for your continued generosity -- this has been a BLAST!
Still working on Ravenshade -- next week ought to slow down and let me get some serious reading time in so I can finish it.

Off now to make the bulletins for tomorrow's service.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Thought I should post to this thread, though I'll go mention it in the Elves thread... I had a lovely surprise in my mailbox this morning!  Whoo-hoo, Outcaste is here!!!      Thanks Archer!!  And the cover art is just beautiful... looking forward to starting it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! Well, enjoy it, and give me feedback when you're done.
You have one of the only copies in existence. Guard it well!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

_Can never be too careful.........._


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

archer said:


> You have one of the only copies in existence. Guard it well!


Holy smokes! I had no idea! I will definitely guard it well, and luckily for the book, I'm super picky about keeping my books in pristine condition... no cracked spines, no folded pages, etc. 

I'll give you feed back on it when I'm finished, but it will take longer for me to read, since I can't do paper books at the gym or work (drives me nuts to not have it all nice and flat like my kindle)... Definitely going to start it tonight, though!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Take your time!
Are you going to do our Book Klub with us? We'd miss you if not...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm just now catching up with the boards... I'll go over there and say something, but yes I'm going to do book club.  I really stink at them, though!  Something sets up my stubbon streak when I'm told when to read a set portion of a book... really made things rough in school, since I'm an avid reader.  Sounds weird, but I'm weird... makes me unique.

**heading over to the book klub board**


----------

